# The essence of the facts.......



## revol (Jun 8, 2020)

According to the latest research from WHO (the World Health Organization), there are more than a million people who die each year because of smoking.

 - 90% of people who die of lung disease died because of smoking,

 - 70% of people who die of bronchitis die because of smoking,

 - 25% of people who die of cardiovascular disease died because of smoking,



It's a slow poison.

  As you know, cigarettes contain nicotine and tar.

According to the latest fatwas given by almost 400 scientists, smoking is forbidden because the Qur'an says:

"and be not cast by your own hands to ruin."
Spend your wealth for the cause of Allah, and be not cast by your own hands to ruin; and do good. Lo! Allah loveth the beneficent{quran 2:195
It might seem beautiful to see some smoke coming out of the mouth and nose, but what does this smoke hide?

Not only is smoking harmful to you but it is also dangerous for those around you.

Research shows us today that women smokers are more likely to be affected by lung cancer because passive smoking is more harmful, so this smoke is even more dangerous for people around who are in the process of 'inhale. To harm one's health is a sin and to harm others is another sin.



It should also be known that smoking has segundary effects:

 - blackening of the lips, teeth, fingers,

 - damage to the gums, throat,

 - cause of peptic ulcer and constipation,

 - causes the loss of libido (set of sexual impulses), vigor (energy), appetite, memory, ...

And unfortunately with all these disadvantages, we continue to advertise.

The main media are ads, posters and spots shown in cinemas.

In movies there is still a connection with smoking, so another way of encouraging people to smoke.

Smoking is an obsession, it is not easy to quit, and it is very difficult to change these habits, but many people have managed to do so and so it is not impossible. You have to have the will and seek advice from the experts (or doctors), be sincere to Allah, do prayers and inchAllah with the help of Allah you will be able to do it.

This video shows the autopsy of the lungs of a deceased smoker:

 ????? ?????* ??? ???? flv - YouTube

Smoked lung anatomy video 
YouTube


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpdQ_iv9T-4


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## revol (Jun 13, 2020)

​  ? Consumer Reports magazine has stirred debate about pathogens in pork by reporting a small study in which Yersinia enterocolitica was found in 69% of samples, while more common foodborne pathogens like Salmonella and Listeria were much less prevalent.
  Y enterocolitica causes an intestinal illness that manifests as fever, abdominal pain, and often-bloody diarrhea, mainly in children. The illness usually goes away by itself, but it sometimes requires antibiotic treatment, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
  ?Forbidden to you (for food) are: dead meat, blood, the flesh of swine,
  and that on which hath been invoked the name of other than Allah.?
  [Al-Qur?an 5:3]

  ?Of their flesh shall ye not eat, and their carcass shall ye not touch,
  they are unclean to you.? [Leviticus 11:7-8]

  Consumer Reports, published by the nonprofit group Consumers Union, tested 198 raw pork samples, including 148 pork chops and 50 ground pork, from a number of grocery chains.
  Besides finding Y enterocolitica in 69% of the samples, the investigators detected Salmonella in 4%, Staphylococcus aureus in 7%, and Listeria monocytogenes in 3%, according to the report. Also, 11% of the samples had Enterococcus species, a potential indicator of fecal contamination.
  Contamination was more common in ground pork than in pork chops, the magazine said.

  ????? ?? ???? ???? ???? ??*? ???????

  Filming inside the stomach eat pork

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrFCe8YS1mw


----------



## revol (Jun 19, 2020)

This study shows that alcohol consumption may increase blood pressure to a very large border more than we thought and even if a person drinking alcohol in small quantities .
Dr. Dr Sarah Lewis of the Department of Social Medicine , University  of Bristol  says :
And confirms the researchers that 
if a person drinking wine  , even a small amount of it and then leave it remain in his body, the amount of alcohol does not disappear only after tens of days, did not specify the researchers exactly how much remains of alcohol in human cells after eating , and there is no accurate studies about it, but Prophet him and told us that the drinker does not accept his prayer God forty days ! ! ! Glory to God ! If the Holy Prophet wants us to be every cell of our body pure , pure ,

"They ask thee concerning wine and gambling, say: "In them is great sin, and some profit, for men; but the sin is greater than the profit..."(2:219)
"O ye who believe! Approach not prayers with a mind befogged, until ye can understand all that ye say, ..." (4:43)

"...The devil wants only to cast among you enmity and hatred by means of strong drink and games of chance and to turn you from remembering Allah and from prayer. Will you then desist." (5:90-91)

 This is science always comes to bear witness of the truth of this true religion, and that the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him when he forbade drinking wine or anything intoxicating

 research has shown medical conducted on sleep, the brain is issued waves slow during sleep rights and these waves contribute to the production and release of growth hormone is essential for humans , researchers have found something surprising is that a man has eaten amount even if a few molecules of the wine , the wine travels through the blood to the brain and remain for long periods of time and work to confuse the brain is not able to launch electromagnetic waves during sleep and therefore the production of growth hormone depends not able to get to sleep naturally .

 researchers comes today to  the same speech  and with confidence : Even small amount harm to humans and preferably permanently left ! ! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7rzIpYxX1s


----------



## revol (Jun 27, 2020)

here is a group of scientific news about obesity, the dangerous phenomenon that cost America 147 billion Dollars yearly!! And from which millions die every year, the obesity phenomena even had become a global crisis as important as the global financial crisis and has many bad effects and terrible consequences?

the solution is very simple which the Quran had summarized in a part of a verse!
The chain of scientific discoveries that prove the truth of the noble prophet, peace be upon him, goes on?
?O children of Adam! Wear your beautiful apparel at every time and place of prayer; eat and drink, but waste not by excess. For Allah loves not the wasters.?

- Al- Qur?an, 7:31

He used to eat enough to keep him going, but no so much as to make him fat. Ibn ?Umar narrated that the Prophet (PBUH) said: ?The believer eats in one stomach whilst the kaafir eats in seven.? Narrated by al-Bukhaari (5081) and Muslim (2060).

He taught his ummah something to protect them from diseases caused by eating and drinking. He said: ?The son of Adam does not fill any vessel worse than his stomach. It is sufficient for the son of Adam to eat a few mouthfuls, to keep him going. If he must do that (fill his stomach), then let him fill one third with food, one third with drink and one third with air.? Narrated by al-Tirmidhi (1381), Ibn Maajah (3349); classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in al-Silsilah al-Saheehah (2265).

Dr. Thomas Freden, the director of the US centers for Disease Control and Prevention, says that it is very important to have effective actions immediately to decrease the enormous burden on the country resulting from obesity.
Professor Michael Marmout, the teacher of Epidemiology and Public Health at the University of London, verified that the prevalent obesity disease is a major causing factor of cancer incidence.

 Experts advice people to be slim and avoid having  fast foods, red mead, preserved meat, bacon, gammon in addition to alcohol.

​ *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHbAaL9XRTg*​


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jun 29, 2020)

Beat it Muzzie... Dont you have something to hijack, kill in the name of fake sky-wizard,and real homo "Allah" ?


----------



## solidassears (Jun 29, 2020)

The fact is that you need a good BLT


----------



## revol (Jul 3, 2020)

if you are feeling weak, don't hesitate to take 7 dates in the morning as the prophet (PBUH) recommended. those Seven dates weigh around 70 gm, so if you take them, then you actually took 70 milligrams of calcium-which is very useful for the bones, joints and nerves, 35 milligrams of phosphorus which is nutritious to the brain and 7 milligrams of iron which is strengthens the body in general and the heart in particular. 

Narrated By Abu Huraira: The Prophet said,
"There is no disease that Allah has created,
except that He also has created its
treatment. "

Sahih al-Bukhary, The Book of Medicine,
Hadith Number: 5740, Narrated by: Abu-Huraira


Dates and prevent a lot of human diseases resulting from vitamin deficiency
Night blindness
Dry skin
Recurrence coughing and lack of vitamin - a
Osteomalacia and vitamin deficiency - d
Lin bones when pregnant and a lack of vitamin D _
- The continued bleeding and the lack of vitamin - k
- Anemia
- Diseases of the gums and teeth and wounds 
- Malignant anemia, lack of vitamin B complex

more people need to iron are women in the menstrual age and pregnant women age and maturity injured anemia  so prophet peace and blessings be upon him says
(Who eats 7 pressed dates in the morning, will not be inflected with witchcraft or poisoning that day) [Narrated by Abu Dawood].


Dates contain a good proportion of fiber, which helps the intestines ... Also useful in the treatment of many diseases such as hemorrhoids and diseases of the bladder, stomach and intestinal inflammation.


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0q1Vy635ZI*​


----------



## revol (Jul 8, 2020)

Cleanliness:

One of the purification methods is performing Istinja (cleaning the private parts) after the call of nature as well as cleaning the place of urinating well. A great medical benefit of following such a good habit has been proven for the good removal of impurities (Najasaat) prevents several diseases of the reproductive system. This was confirmed by Prophet Mohammad, PBUH, when he instructed us to perform Istinja and purify ourselves. Within the Islamic context, believers must have a bath at least once every day, every Friday, so as to clean the skin surface from dirt, bacteria, germs, fungi, and the remnants of sweat thus preventing skin diseases, enhancing its breathing, and maintaining its pores. Once again, one wonders who could have informed Prophet Mohammad, PBUH, about the significance of cleanliness for the prevention of diseases. (Istinja means the removal of dirt that is left on the body after the call of nature: such as urine or faeces)

One of the Prophetic purification methods is the prohibition of urinating in water. It has been proven that human urine contains a number of germs and bacteria that are transmitted form one person to another through water. Urinating in water, particularly stagnant water, causes the spread of many epidemics such as cholera, typhoid, and polio just as it?s the case in public swimming pools. Therefore, Prophet Mohammad, PBUH, forbade it so as to guarantee us, in Allah?s will, a happy, disease free life.

One of the Prophetic purification methods is washing hands as soon as waking up in order to remove the germs and remnants of sweat that get stuck to them while sleeping. Today, scientists emphasize the significance of washing hands in order to prevent diseases. Such emphasis clarifies the importance of the following hadith: ?when you get up from bed, don?t put your hand in a bowel (of food or drink) before washing it three times,? reported by al-Bukhari and Muslim. One might wonder: who could have revealed the significance of washing hands to Prophet Mohammad?

​ *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3pT_s0yZbg*​


----------



## revol (Jul 14, 2020)

​ Scientists affirm that aging is the best way to end human life naturally; otherwise, any attempt to prolong human life above certain limits would have serious impacts, the least of which is cancer. Besides, they say: ?any attempt to become immortal goes against nature.? They have concluded that despite spending billions to treat aging and prolong human life, experiments prove useless. Such a conclusion is exactly what the great Prophet pointed out when he said: ?Oh servants of Allah, seek remedy for Allah has not sent down an illness without sending down a cure for it except for one illness, aging,? reported by Imam Ahmad.​  Allah says in the Holy Qur'an
  (12) Indeed, it is We who bring the dead to life and record what they have put forth and what they left behind, and all things We have enumerated in a clear register



  (13) And [for] every person We have imposed his fate upon his neck, and We will produce for him on the Day of Resurrection a record which he will encounter spread open

Scientists declare that human growth stops after 20 thus disabling the body from getting rid of part of the bad blood. Accordingly, toxins begin to accumulate especially in the back (the non-moving part of the body). The increase of aging blood cells causes a defect in the circulatory functioning thus leading to a defect in the functioning of the body systems. Consequently, cupping is highly recommended since it rids the body of bad blood. Al-Bukhari reported: the messenger of Allah said: ?if there is any good in any of your medical treatments, it is in a scarification for cupping.?​ ​  [h=1][/h]  ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWMwF5im7sw​


----------



## revol (Jul 20, 2020)

- Plucking the armpit: 
For the reasons the former, we find that the area under the armpits where hair grows and increases sweating and secretions of the fat, the fungi and bacteria find a suitable place to live. Thus removing the hair from the underarms means to remove these bacteria remains pure, clean body. 

- Nail trimming: 
Scientific research has shown that failure to cut the nail and prolong the cause of the accumulation of germs and dirt under it, and therefore cause infections and odors. The bacteria accumulated under the nails grow and multiply rapidly because of the conditions for it, then move to inside the human body during the food. Thus, the Prophet forbade mercy peace be upon him for prolonging the nails because of the resulting pollution and poisoning, and if prolonged may lead to a lot of inflammation in the ends of the fingers and cracks due to bleeding and trauma injuries. 

- Removing the pubic hair: 
It means removing the hair from around the masculine User (Ooualemant) In other words, shaving pubic hair, a delegate to the male and female and if so, for the Holy Prophet peace be upon him. Has been scientifically proven that this region accumulated sweat and secretions of the skin significantly and are prone to dirt contamination because of its proximity to the place of front and back passages. The neglect of shave pubic hair will help lead to hair abundance in this region and thus find germs and fungi fertile ground to grow it. 
This leads to infection of many chronic skin diseases. Thus, the process of removing hair from this area are cleared continuously, and become easier to remove when washing Altarqat and microbes. 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbgJaNivzRY​


----------



## revol (Jul 28, 2020)

Biologists have found recently that good smells such as that of flower activate the memory centers in the brain and help man has a stronger memory. They add that smelling a fragrant smell before sleeping helps strengthen what man has learned during the day. Other studies have also affirmed that fragrant smells help man attain psychological stability. We glorify Allah because Prophet Mohammad, PBUH, pointed out the significance of good smells; he said: ?I was made to love women and fragrance of your world and the comfort of my eye* has been made in prayer.? narrated by al-Tabarani.

  * This means that prayer was the dearest thing ever to Prophet Mohammad, pbuh, for through it he attained peace of mind and it helped him as well as believers forget their distresses.

  Biologists have discovered that old people should continue to work and that the retirement age is wrong because aging-associated diseases have enormously spread among those who had stopped working after a certain period of time. All glory to Allah since there?s no retirement age in Islam for Muslims continue to work until the last moment of their lives. Allah, the exalted, for instance says in the holy Qur?an:

  And serve thy Lord

  Until there come unto thee

  The Hour that is Certain.                                                                    Hijr: 99 (Ibid)



  ?The hour that is certain? means death. It follows therefore that worshipping god never stops even if man is dying. All praise to Allah for the grace of Islam.





​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV-l-m_l3RI​


----------



## revol (Aug 3, 2020)

It is unfortunate that secular people feel more compelled to study the natural sciences than religious people, because some of our greatest scientific discoveries have come from people of faith 

While it may dishearten believers to see that so many intelligent people reject the existence of God, we should ask a very frank question in light of this fact: Who cares?


# Miracles of the Holy Qur'an:
Modern Science has only recently proven that the water covers 71.111% of the earth, while the land covers 28.889%. Sea mentioned in Quran 32 Times. Land 13 Times.
Sea + land = 32 + 13 = 45%
sea = 32/45 * 100 = 71.11111111%
land= 13 / 45 * 100 = 28.88888889%
That is the mu'jiza of the Quraaan

Absolutely fascinating. Proves the Holy Qur'an was far ahead in terms of knowledge of the brain and its functioning

alhamdoullallah brother

 allah says in the Holy Qur'an

53. We will show them Our Signs in the universe, and in their ownselves, until it becomes manifest to them that this (the Qur'an) is the truth. Is it not sufficient in regard to your Lord that He is a Witness over all things

7. The research presented by Professor Davidovits invalidated all biblical (The holly book of Torah) claims that thousands of workers have worked for many years in these pyramids. It also invalidates the idea that stones were brought from distant places to build the pyramids. Therefore, we are looking at physical evidence that the Torah story contradicts science.

It means that there is a big difference between the Holly book of Torah and scientific facts, and this shows that the current copy of Torah is written by humans, not from


The existence of God is not a scientific question, because science restricts itself to searching for natural explanations of observed phenomena. Since God is a transcendent being who exists beyond space and time

​ *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZzF34k5PH0*​


----------



## revol (Aug 10, 2020)

​ The Treatment of Epidemics:

Scientists say that the perfect method for eradicating a contagious epidemic is to quarantine infected patients or even suspected ones until the epidemic is cured. Fourteen centuries ago, such a medical fact was unknown. However, Prophet Mohammad, PBUH, revealed it when he said: ?when you hear that the plague is in a land, don?t enter it. When it arrives in a land where you are, don?t leave it,? reported by al-Bukhari and Muslim. Isn't this hadith sufficient proof that Prophet Mohammad is the messenger of Allah?

Sujud (Prostration to Allah):

Researchers have found out that Sujud has numerous benefits since it activates blood movement in the blood vessels and guarantees pumping blood to the brain. This has a positive psychological impact on people for they feel closer to Allah, the Great Creator. Hence, people's distresses and agonies vanish because Allah the Almighty is greater than this world and whatever is in it. That?s why when one of the companions asked Prophet Mohammad, PBUH, for his (eternal) companionship in paradise, Prophet Mohammad, PBUH, told him: ?then help me with plenty of prostration,? reported by Imam Muslim.


Brushing Teeth:

Scientists have discovered that regular teeth brushing strengthens the memory i.e. removing bacteria from the mouth strengthens the immune system. This confirms what Prophet Mohammad, PBUH, said: "If I had not found it hard for my followers or the people, I would have ordered them to clean their teeth with Siwak (toothbrush) for every prayer," reported by al-Bukhari and Muslim.​ ​  [h=1][/h]  ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrUCph8OR80​


----------



## revol (Aug 17, 2020)

The miracle
  1. This researcher and other dozens of researchers confirm that clay is the building material of the pyramids, and these buildings are the highest buildings, known from ancient history to the modern era. All these facts confirm that the Quran verse is true and consistent with science and one of the verses of the scientific miracles.

  2. The technology of making stones from mud using heat, was not known at the time of revelation of the Qur'an and the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) did not have any knowledge about the way of building the pyramids. Accordingly, this verse is to be considered a great scientific discovery as it linked between the mud and heat as a means of building in the Age of the Pharaohs. On the account of this fact, it led us to know that construction at that time was based on this method. This scientific fact has not been recognized only a few years ago by using very advanced technologies!

  3. This miracle is an evidence of full consistency between the Qur'an and science and truthfulness of Allah Almighty when He said about his book: "Do they not then consider the Qur'an carefully? Had it been from other than All?h, they would surely have found therein many a contradiction. "(Al Nisaa: 82) The verse is a response to the atheists who claim that the Quran was written by Mohammed (peace be upon him), as how can he predict such a matter as the pyramids are far from his time and he never see it before!

  4. he certain facts confirm that the Greatest Pyramid in Giza or the so-called pyramid of Cheops was the highest building on earth for 4500 years. It was the Pharaohs famous buildings or monuments. Allah destroyed the monuments and buildings built by the Pharaoh, who claimed divinity, whereas pyramids which were built by other Pharaohs were saved by Allah and kept as a witness of truthfulness of the Book of Allah, the Almighty!

  5. In the verse "And we destroyed completely all the great works and buildings which Fir'aun (Pharaoh) and his people erected." Look at the word (erected) which indicates the technique used in ancient Egypt to put the rocks on top of each other! In Arabic language we find the word in "Al Qamoos Al Muhid" dictionary: (erected) build an arbor, (erected the grape arbor: raise the plant on wood, (erected) the house: build the house, put the roof. The result: the word (erected) refers to putting the wood to raise stones up. That what scientists and researchers say today: the Pharaohs used the wooden rails to raise mud by climbing in a spiral way around the building just like a pergola, which wrap around the pillar upon which it is based on in a spiral way.

  6. This miracle is an answer to those who claim that our greatest prophet (peace be upon him) took the Sciences and stories from the Bible or from Monk 'Buhira "or the priest" Waraqa bin Nawfal ", because the technical construction by mud was not mentioned in the holly Book "AlTorah". On the contrary, any reader of "Torah" comes to a conclusion that stones were brought in from places far from the Pyramids and were natural stones not related to mud. This is what prevented some western scientists from recognition of this scientific discovery because it contradicts the holly book.
  Allah Almighty. This fact was confirmed by the Quran: "Do they not then consider the Qur'?n carefully? Had it been from other than All?h, they would surely have found therein many a contradiction. (Al Nisaa: 82). It also indicates that the Quran is from Allah Almighty because it always matches science!






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jeOTC9QhSM​


----------



## so1970 (Aug 17, 2020)

Let me tell you how to have  eternal life.   Meet jesus.


----------



## revol (Aug 22, 2020)

As regards the subject of the question, the Ayah (verse) is from the story of the just king Dhul-Qarnain. The interpretation of ?the sun setting in a spring of black muddy water?, in the books of Tafseer is the following: Dhul-Qarnain went towards the direction of the West until he reached the farthest place in the West. There he found as if the sun was setting in a black muddy water. If a person among ourselves stands at the shore (sea-side) at sun set, he will see the sun as if it is falling into the sea, or setting into the sea.

But the reality is otherwise, when the sun sets in one place, it is still rising on another place

Therefore, what is meant by the verse ?he found the sun setting in a muddy water? means when someone looks at it, that is what he/she would think and see.

Perhaps, Dhul-Qarnain arrived to a place where a river in deluge meets with the sea. The water of the river may contain mud, and when the sun sets, it would appear to a person looking at it as if it sets in a muddy water.

watch

Does the Noble Qur'an says the sun sets in murky water??? ...youtube
??

And, btw, where's that muddy pool of water that the sun sets in every evening???

the Qur'an not contains mistakes or is contradicting reality, etc. The truth is otherwise.

The Qur'an was revealed by The Most-Wise, the All-Knower Who has created this universe.

There is nothing that takes place except that Allah is aware about it. Should not He Who has created know? And He is the Most Kind and Courteous to His slaves, All-Aware of everything.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRjLyTWq1W4*​


----------



## revol (Aug 29, 2020)

We will likely find that there are many things beyond our comprehension, but we will also find spectacular and numerous new ways of understanding the world and universe we live in.

Also, from the human being?s perspective, the sheer size of the earth we inhabit gives us the impression that the entire surface is flat.

Through study, however, we have found that the earth is not a flat surface but a globe.

Brother Maan Khalife, a member of Ask About Islam staff, added:

According to Dr. Zaghloul El-Naggar?s article about The Scientific Connotations in the Holy Quran, Allah has explicitly mentioned in the Quran that the earth is egg-shaped; this simply means that it is not a perfect sphere:

And after that he made the earth egg-shaped. (Quran 79:30)

While other Quran translators translate the same verse as follows:

And the earth, moreover, hath He extended (to a wide expanse). (Abdullah Yusuf Ali)

And the earth He expanded it after that. (Muhammad Habib Shakir)

And after that He spread the earth. (Muhammad Pickthal & Muhsin Khan)

Also Dr. El-Naggar?s explains in his article: The Sun: Never Cease nor Disappear that in Quran 36:40, Allah mentions the rotation of the earth in a fixed orbit, which implies that the earth as a whole is not physically flat but the surface of the earth that we travel on appears to us to be flat.Does t

Does the Quran say the earth is flat?

Islam Challenges Us to Expand Our Scientific Knowledge

As for the scientific accuracy of the Quran, Muslims do not shy away from this topic as do some who follow other faiths.

Islam is a comprehensive way of life that offers knowledge and guidance for all aspects of life, scientific topics included.

This is the reason that so many scientific advances were made by numerous Muslim scholars such as Ibn Sina (Avicenna), Ibn Rushd, and Al-Khawarizmi to name but a few, may Allah have mercy on their souls.

As a matter of fact, Allah challenges us to study the natural world through the lens of reason and common sense, very much a scientific process, and many of the verses you have quoted are excellent examples.
True Quran Only in Arabic, All Else is Interpretation

After briefly studying these verses in Arabic, we find that many different words are interpreted to mean ?spread out? in English.

However, Arabic is a much more broad and subtle language, so each word can have multiple meanings.

This can often give us a much deeper understanding of the verses than a direct one-to-one translation.

That is why many scholars use the word ?interpretation?, rather than ?translation? when relaying meanings from Arabic.

The first two verses (ayaat) you quoted in Quran 13:3 and Quran 15:19 use the word ?madd? meaning ?to spread out, extend, provide, expand, stretch, help, prolong, furnish, lengthen, outstretch, and supply with? among other meanings.

The verse (ayah) from Quran 51:48 uses the word ?farasha? meaning ?to furnish?. Other ayaat use other words that have the meanings of ?surfacing and flattening?.
Searching For Answers Expands Faith


Knowledge is not simply transferred directly from one to another; we must make it our own somehow. The beauty of the Quran is that it teaches us through discovery learning.Does The Quran Say that the Earth is Flat

Finding the answer for ourselves helps us internalize knowledge and make sense of it in our own way.

This is the reality of learning for each and every one of us. Allah says what is translated as:

Say: ?Go about the earth and see how He created for the first time, and then Allah will recreate life.? Surely Allah has power over everything. (Quran 29:20)

Here is a challenge to study and to find our own answers.

Learning would be boring if discovery was not part of the process; as the Greatest Teacher, Allah Knows this well.

Allah is even challenging us to learn how He originated creation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIy_PnsKxeg&t=6s


----------



## Anabolik2k (Aug 31, 2020)

WTF is this wall of nonsense text?


----------



## revol (Sep 3, 2020)

​ differentiating between men and women in matters of inheritance, and granting the male twice the female share, is not the rule followed in all conditions. In fact God, exalted and exalted, did not say, "As regards your heirs, God commands you to give to the boy a share equal to that of two daughters." but he said, "As far as your children are concerned, God commands you to give the boy a share equal to that of two girls." This is the first clarification about the differentiation between man and woman in matters of inheritance. But what are the rules established in matters of inheritance in the Islamic Shari'a, according to the statutes of the persons concerned, and the interpretation of the texts?​ ​ There are only four cases where the woman inherits half of the man's share.​ There are eleven scenarios where it happens that the woman inherits a share equivalent to that of the man.​ There are fourteen scenarios where the woman inherits more than the man.​ There are five scenarios where only the woman has the inheritance.​ ​ This means that there are more than thirty scenarios where the share of the inheritance that goes to the woman is equivalent to that of the man, or exceeds him, or that she inherits without sharing. And this in return for four cases where the woman inherits half of the man's share. This represents a case study on the issue of Shari'a inheritance. Anyone who meditates on the revealed texts will know how to identify the real reasons and purposes of this process.​ ​ ?Don't they meditate on the Quran? Would they have their hearts completely locked? "" Do they never meditate on the Koran? If it emanated from someone other than God, wouldn't they find in it multiple contradictions? ".

​ I implore allah , for you and for me, to guide us on the path of success, of righteousness, and of clairvoyance, God of universes. Amen​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB_U3Lb7iG8&t=1s​


----------



## iamGroot (Sep 7, 2020)

Fuck all gods ! 200 of them have the same birthday and virgin birth story .

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## revol (Sep 8, 2020)

​ The prophet said (ground was made for me as a place to prayer and also a method to be pure) [Narrated by Muslim]. in a new research scientists discovered that there are Antibiotics in the soil of earth , these Antibiotics can clean up and kill the most obstinate kind of bacteria , which prove that soil is a Disinfectant.

In a new study scientists said that there are some kinds of soil which can remove the most obstinate kind of bacteria. Today, scientists are looking for manufacturing a killer for the most obstinate kind of bacteria extracted from soil. After many tests in laboratory they found that during 24 hour soil can remove an entire colony of bacteria but the same colony had multiplied 45 times without mud.

Scientists discovered that soil contains antibiotics, and without this feature life would not continue because of viruses and bacteria that may reach human and may eliminate his life and destroy him, but god with his mercy put the cleansing feature to ensure the continuation of our life. We have to thank god for this blessing.​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lAfIxNTogQ​


----------



## iamGroot (Sep 8, 2020)

revol said:


> ​ The prophet said (ground was made for me as a place to prayer and also a method to be pure) [Narrated by Muslim]. in a new research scientists discovered that there are Antibiotics in the soil of earth , these Antibiotics can clean up and kill the most obstinate kind of bacteria , which prove that soil is a Disinfectant.
> 
> In a new study scientists said that there are some kinds of soil which can remove the most obstinate kind of bacteria. Today, scientists are looking for manufacturing a killer for the most obstinate kind of bacteria extracted from soil. After many tests in laboratory they found that during 24 hour soil can remove an entire colony of bacteria but the same colony had multiplied 45 times without mud.
> 
> Scientists discovered that soil contains antibiotics, and without this feature life would not continue because of viruses and bacteria that may reach human and may eliminate his life and destroy him, but god with his mercy put the cleansing feature to ensure the continuation of our life. We have to thank god for this blessing.​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lAfIxNTogQ​


God couldn't stop a murder with 7 ppl on the planet . There for I am saying very clear GOD is very uncaring and unreal . Did you know Hercules is older than jesus?

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## revol (Sep 12, 2020)

allah controls the earth and the sky
allah has given us free will, and free will includes choosing evil acts. This explains personal evil, which is evil or suffering committed by a human being. One can ask: why has God given us free will at all? In order for the tests in life to be meaningful, there must be free will. An exam is pointless if the student is obligated or forced to answer correctly on each question. Similarly, in the exam of life, human beings must be given adequate freedom to do as they please.

Good and evil lose their meaning if God were to always ensure we chose good. Take the following example into consideration: someone points a loaded gun to your head and asks you to give charity. You give the money, but does it have any moral value? It does not, for it only has value if a free agent chooses to do so.

God gave us life and everything for man
What have you done
 to desirve God's grace for you?
Just for a test of God for you
You complain and deny the grace of God

I understand very well
What do you mean
But
Do you think God created man on earth
Living in prosperity and happiness
You're wrong

Everyone on earth
A different kind of test


- A rich man but cannot have children, no matter how difficult
- A poor man has children
- A strong man and can use his power to do good but does not
- Weak man, but help people the best he can
- Unfaithful and polytheistic man but he has all the blessings
- Muslim man has healthy illnesses


Here everyone try and test theirs
Disease = test
Health = test
Disbelief = test
Money = test
Etc
You will succeed and reach the right path
Or

Like you would say
do not believe it will be worthwhile to hear that if you become muslim all these will go away, you will be protected, etc. We know at practical level that it ain't so.

Therefore

In the Holy Qur'an
4. Verily, We have created man in toil.

5. Thinks he that none can overcome him?

6. He says (boastfully): "I have wasted wealth in abundance!"

7. Thinks he that none sees him?

8. Have We not made for him a pair of eyes?

9. And a tongue and a pair of lips?

10. And shown him the two ways (good and evil)?


This is wrong thinking
Which you portray Satan
The mind that is far from the
 the oneness of God and the prophets and messengers

And if you want to know part of the practical side of Islam to my words

See here  

thank youhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_6LPHaO_-0


----------



## revol (Sep 12, 2020)

​ ​  If a daughter inherits either from her mother or her father, then her share in the inheritance has cases:

  1- If the girl is alone, meaning she does not have a brother or sister, then she has half of the inheritance of the deceased. )

  2- If there is more than one girl - two girls or more - and there are no male children for the deceased, then they will have two thirds. 

  3- If she has a branch of a male heir (one or more): her share is half the share of her brother 

  These shares have been divided by God Almighty, so it is not permissible for anyone to change anything in it, nor to deprive an heir, nor for a non-heir to enter, or for an heir to reduce something from his share, 
nor to increase an heir over his legal share. And God knows best, and God bless our Prophet Muhammad​ ​    [FONT=&quot]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcED0bGAdOs&t=2s[/FONT]


----------



## revol (Sep 18, 2020)

Christians drink because they think there is nothing wrong with drinking moderate alcoholic beverages.
They even back their claim with medical research, that moderate alcohol consumption is good for the heart. They back up their claim by stating that Jesus Christ (pbuh = peace be upon him) made fermented wine at the wedding at Cana;



  The existing Gospel is not a reliable reference and it is not permissible to believe in what it contains in proving anything or denying it, 

  Moreover, it appears from the words of the scholars: that alcohol was forbidden in the religion of Jesus, upon him and upon our Prophet,  peace be upon him.

  The author of the book The Convergence of Religions stated: that priests and kings put in place many laws and ignorant obeyed them in analysis and prohibition, and he mentioned that they permitted wine and pork and worshiped crosses and images affixed to the walls 
  and they claimed that Jesus is: God or the Son of God 

  It is a common occurrence in the deeds of the Christians, the Lord's Supper, in which it is drunk wine, 
  and they claim that whoever drinks it is as if he drank the blood of Jesus, and by referring to the books that talk about Christianity, we find  quotes about the alcohol drinker's threat to be deprived of paradise 

 No drunkards, no revilers, or kidnappers will inherit the kingdom of God.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMc8dAwVzUg&t=2075s​


----------



## revol (Sep 23, 2020)

​ ​ The Prophetic Hadith about the straight way in Day of Resurrection is considered to be one of the scientific miracles in the prophetic Sunnah. In this Hadith the prophet says don't you see that the lightning comes and back in an eye blink)

[Narrated by Muslim] .there is complete identification between our prophet saying and the most recent discovery concerning the lightning flash as scientists had found that the lightning flash happens when a ray of lightning get out of the cloud toward the ground and back again to the cloud! In that Hadith a sign that prophet
Mohamed (Peace be upon him) talked very carefully about phases of the lightning, and also he determined the time as it is the time of an eye blink!

Scientists had found that lightning has many phases and the most important phases are going down phase and going back phase. Time of the lightning flash is 25 Fraction of a second and this is the same as time of eye blink, isn't this the same as what prophet Mohamed said 1400 years ago?​ ​ ​ Prophet Mohamed spoke very carefully about a scientific fact realized by scientists few years ago. He said ( God will not held day of resurrection unless Arab land returns greens and rivers again ) [Narrated by Muslim.] scientifically, it was proved that one day the Arabian peninsula was full of greens and rivers as satellite photos confirm that there are buried rivers under the sand of Arab land , one of the great scientists of the American space agency (NASA) says that the taken photos for the desert had shown that one day this area was covered with rivers and lakes like Europe and one day in the future it will back again like the past.

NASA scientists confirms that one day desert of Rub ' Al Khali and the Arabian Peninsula was covered with rivers, forests and animals and they confirm that this land will back again like the past , as referenced by the prophetic Hadith.​  [h=1][/h]  ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfvlcLTNveI​ ​


----------



## revol (Sep 29, 2020)

Recently, scientists had discovered that forelock area (upper and front of the brain) controls right decisions making, so as long as this are is active and efficient ,the taken decisions would be more accurate and wise .prophet Mohamed (Peace be upon him) says in his supplication (oh god, my forelock is between your hand) [Narrated by Ahmed].

in this supplication there is a full submission from the prophet to his god be he exalted as god is controlling however he wants and is predetermining whatever he wants . Also scientists discovered that forelock area plays a vital role in realizing, steering, problem solving and creation. So that prophet Mohamed had submitted this area for his god.

After long studies for brain activities, scientists had discovered that the most important area is the forelock (forepart of the head ) as this area is responsible for creation and steering operations so prophet Mohamed (Peace be upon him) confirms that this area is so important , and this is a miracle which testify that the prophet is sincere .

How could he know about that issue in a time when no one knows anything about it? God taught him all of that as god says: (and taught you that which you knew not. And Ever Great is the Grace of Allah unto you) (An-Nisa'- verse 113)

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HHGe0sonR4&t=135s


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noGfP_Obeuc​


----------



## revol (Oct 4, 2020)

​ ​ Prophet Mohamed (Peace be upon him) said: (one of the signs of day of resurrection is the sudden death) [Narrated by AlTabarani]. Certainly, in this Hadith there is a scientific miracle concerning a medical fact which considered being a testimony that Mohamed is god's prophet. United Nations statistics confirms that phenomenon of sudden death appeared in recent days and is increasing despite all preventive procedures.​ ​ Heart doctors confirm that phenomenon of sudden death spread considerably in the last few years, despite the development in medicine and number of dead people by this phenomenon are increasing. Isn't this the same as what was indicated in the prophetic Hadith?​ ​ ​ Most of scientists confirm that Senility is the best natural end for human, and any attempt to prolong life above certain limit will cause many effects, one of these effects is cancer. "Lee silver" from Princeton, the American  University says:" any attempt to reach immortality is an opposite way against nature". So, it was useless to spend money to treat senility as the spent money was about millions of Dollars. this is the same as what prophet Mohamed (Peace be upon him) said oh you ,slaves of God you have to treat yourselves from ills , as each ill has a treatment except Senility , it has no treatment.) [Narrated by Ahmed]​ So science gives us some new facts to verify and prove the truthfulness of the prophet and message of Islam.​ ​  [h=1][/h]  ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNTq8N-fur8&t=4s​ ​ ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX__RPu0gsg&t=7s​ ​


----------



## revol (Oct 12, 2020)

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH0XMcEwSeY​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]  ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-EG77MfVtQ​


----------



## revol (Oct 12, 2020)

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH0XMcEwSeY​


----------



## revol (Oct 17, 2020)

The Prophets and Messengers that came before us, were sent to guide humanity to the true religion of Allah. They all had the same job which is to teach people how to worship Allah and lead a righteous life. They taught this through exemplifying true sincerity and honesty in every action they did so much so that even their enemies considered them as honest and trustworthy people. These traits that Allah has instilled in them are very important as they serve as a backbone to their claims about the unseen. Allah also attributed miracles to them to remove any doubts that these men were not sent by Allah. Many of these miracles were explicitly mentioned in the Quran which means that as Muslims we must confirm that these events did in fact take place.​ The Prophet Muhammad was no exception, he performed miracles that cannot be possible for any other human being to perform without the help of Allah. He was given many miracles throughout his life. This article we will explore six miracles of the Prophet Muhammad that you may not have known:​ 1. Prophet Muhammad?s Miracle of the moon splitting​ When the unbelievers challenged the Prophet to perform a miracle. He pointed towards the moon and by the will of Allah, it split into two.​ ?That the Meccan people requested Allah?s Messenger () to show them a miracle, and so he showed them the splitting of the moon.?​ [Sahih al-Bukhari]​ After some time of staying in that state, it eventually converged back to its original state. Although the disbelievers saw this event take place right in front of them as clear as crystal they still disbelieved calling the Prophet a magician.​ 2-Prophet Muhammad?s miracle of Isra and Miraj​ This miracle refers to the night journey Muhammad made with the angel Gabriel. He​ Went from Mecca to Jerusalem. From there he ascended up to the heavens to hold a​ Communion with Allah. By the time he returned to Mecca it was still night time.​ 3-. Prophet Muhammad?s miracle of the tree that cried​ The Prophet ? would rest against a dried trunk and woulre. When the Prophet?s companions finally built him a pulpit to give the Friday​ Sermon from, he heard a sound that resembled the crying of a baby camel. He went​ Down from the pulpit and made his way to the tree to embrace it.​ 4-?The Prophet peace be upon him used to stand by a stem of a date-palm tree (while delivering a sermon). When the pulpit was placed for him we heard that stem crying like a pregnant she-camel till the Prophet (?) got down from the pulpit and placed his hand over it.?​ Sahih al-Bukhari​ 














https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7_kq8DktRw​


----------



## revol (Oct 17, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FVCFQOxbkk


----------



## revol (Oct 24, 2020)

Prophet Muhammad?s miracle of water that flowed from his hands​ 5- On the day of Al-Hudaibiya (Treaty), the people became very thirsty. After completing the ablution, the people had rushed towards the Prophet ?. He asked what was the matter with them. The replied that they had no water for ablution or drinking except a small pot of water which clearly wasn?t enough for them. So he then placed his hand into the pot and water started to flow from his fingers like a spring. Everyone drank and performed ablution that day.

​ 6- /The people became very thirsty on the day of Al-Hudaibiya (Treaty). A small pot containing some water was in front of the Prophet and when he had finished the ablution, the people rushed towards him. He asked, ?What is wrong with you?? They replied, ?We have no water either for performing ablution or for drinking except what is present in front of you.? So he placed his hand in that pot and the water started flowing among his fingers like springs. We all drank and performed ablution (from it).? I asked Jabir, ?How many were you?? he replied, ?Even if we had been one-hundred-thousand, it would have been sufficient for us, but we were fifteen-hundred.?​ [Sahih al-Bukhari]
​ Prophet Muhammad?s miracle of the wedding dinner​ 7- When the Prophet peace be upon him​ consummated his marriage to Zaynab bint Jahsh (may Allah be pleased with her) Anas bin Malik?s mother Umm Sulaim made them ?Hais? (a mixture of pure Madinah dates) only enough for the Prophet and his wife. When the prophet received the dish from Anas bin Malik, He told him to invite so many companions that the narration mentioned about 300 companions were invited that day. He fed all of his guests until they were full. Once they were done the Prophet told Anas bin Malik to take the dish away. As he took the dish away he couldn?t tell whether the dish was the same when he delivered it or increased in its capacity.

​ 8- ?The Messenger of Allah got married and consummated the marriage with his wife.? He said: ?My mother Umm Sulaim made some Hais, and I brought it to the Messenger of Allah and said: ?My mother sends you greetings of Salam, and says to you: ?This is a little from us.? He said: ?Put it down.? Then he said: ?Go and call so-and-so, and so-and-so, and whoever you meet,? and he named some men. So I called those whom he named and those whom I met.? I said to Anas: ?How many were they?? He said: ?About three hundred. Then the Messenger of Allah said: ?Let them sit around the dish of food in groups of ten, one after the other, and let each person eat from what is closest to him.? They ate until they were full, then one group went out and another group came in. He said to me: ?O Anas, clear it away.? So I cleared it away, and I do not know whether there was more when I cleared it away, or when I put it down.?​ [ Sunan an-Nasa?i]​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tS3bdOSjXko​


----------



## revol (Oct 24, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-lNx0c-R5w​


----------



## revol (Oct 29, 2020)

Muhammad ibn (son of) Abdullah ibn (son of) Abdul Mutalib, was born on 12 Rabi 'Awwal in the year 570 C.E. (Christian Era) in Makkah, (today: Saudi Arabia) and he died in 633 C.E. in Yathrib (today: Madinah, Saudi Arabia) 





In Arabic the word prophet (nabi) is derived from the word naba which means news. Thus we deduce that a prophet spreads the news of God and His message, they are in a sense God?s ambassadors on earth. Their mission is to convey the message to worship One God. This includes, calling the people to God, explaining the message, bringing glad tidings or warnings and directing the affairs of the nation. All the prophets were anxious to convey God?s message sincerely and completely and this included the last prophet, Muhammad. During his final sermon Prophet Muhammad asked the congregation three times whether he had delivered the message, and called on God to witness their answer, which was a resounding ?yes!?.

As well as the essence of their call to One God, another accepted sign of the truth of the prophets is how they live their lives. The accounts of Prophet Muhammad?s life that we have inherited from our righteous predecessors illustrate that Muhammad?s Prophethood was guided by God from the very beginning. Long before, Prophethood Muhammad was being prepared to guide humankind to the straight path and his life experiences stood him in good stead for such a weighty mission. Then at the age of 40 when Prophethood was bestowed upon him, God continued to support and affirm his mission. Any account of Muhammad?s life is filled with examples of his exemplary character; he was merciful, compassionate, truthful, brave, and generous, while striving solely for the rewards of the Hereafter. The way Prophet Muhammad dealt with his companions, acquaintances, enemies, animals and even inanimate objects left no doubt that he was ever mindful of God.

Muhammad?s birth was accompanied by many so called miraculous events and the talk of the extraordinary events no doubt functioned as signs of Prophethood,

Special but not unique circumstances surrounded childhood of Prophet Muhammad and these undoubtedly had a bearing on his character. By the time he was eight years old he had suffered through the death of both his parents and his beloved grandfather Abdul Muttalib. He was left in the care of his uncle and great supporter Abu Talib. Thus even as a young boy he had already suffered great emotional and physical upheaval. Both the many chroniclers of Muhammad?s life and the Quran acknowledge his disrupted life.

Did He not find you (O Muhammad) an orphan and gave you a refuge? (Quran 93:6)

Muhammad?s uncle Abu Talib was poor and struggled to keep his family fed, thus during his adolescence Muhammad worked as a shepherd. From this occupation he learned to embrace solitude and developed characteristics such as patience, cautiousness, care, leadership and an ability to sense danger. Shepherding was an occupation that all the prophets of God we know of had in common. ??The companions asked, ?Were you a shepherd?? He replied, ?There was no prophet who was not a shepherd.??[1]

In his teens Muhammad sometimes travelled with Abu Talib, accompanying caravans to trade centres. On at least one occasion, he is said to have travelled as far north as Syria. Older merchants recognized his character and nicknamed him Al-Amin, the one you can trust. Even in his youth he was known as truthful and trustworthy. One story that is accepted by most Islamic scholars and historians is the account of one of Prophet Muhammad?s trips to Syria.

The story goes that the monk Bahira foretold the coming Prophethood and counselled Abu Talib to ?guard his nephew carefully?. According to biographer Ibn Ishaq, as the caravan in which Prophet Muhammad was travelling approached the edge of town, Bahira could see a cloud that appeared to be shading and following a young man. When the caravan halted under the shadow of some trees, Bahira ?looked at the cloud when it over-shadowed the tree, and its branches were bending and drooping over the apostle of God until he was in the shadow beneath it.? After Bahira witnessed this he observed Muhammad closely and asked him many questions concerning a number of Christian prophecies he had read and heard about.

The young Muhammad was distinguished among his people for his modesty, virtuous behaviour and graceful manners, thus it was no surprise for his companions to see him, even as a youth many years before Prophethood, shun superstitious practices and keep away from drinking alcohol, eating meat slaughtered on stone altars or attending idolatrous festivals. By the time he reached adulthood Muhammad was thought of as the most reliable and trustworthy member of the Meccan community. Even those who concerned themselves with petty tribal squabbles acknowledged Muhammad?s honesty and integrity.

Muhammad?s virtues and good moral character was established from a young age, and God continued to support and guide him. When he was 40 years old Muhammad was given the means to change the world, the means to benefit the whole of humanity





  [h=2]\[/h]  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blxHYZfX78k
    [h=3][/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaClr9qEOAI​


----------



## Anabolik2k (Oct 30, 2020)

Can someone ban this muzzy kunt??


----------



## revol (Nov 3, 2020)

As Muslims, it is mandatory that we believe in all Prophets and Messengers of God, without making any distinction between them. As Allah states in the Quran regarding the believers:​ ?All of them have believed in Allah and His angels and His books and His messengers, [saying], ?We make no distinction between any of His messengers.?​ Quran 2:285
​ Nevertheless, although we make no distinction in terms of believing that all Prophets and Messengers were sent by God, whether it be Adam, Noah, Abraham, Moses, Jesus and of course Muhammad ?, we do in fact favour certain Prophets amongst others.​ As Allah also states in the Quran:​ ?Those messengers ? some of them We caused to exceed others. Among them were those to whom Allah spoke, and He raised some of them in degree??​ Quran 2:253
​ On saying this, we as Muslims wholeheartedly believe that Prophet Muhammad ? was the greatest of all Prophets due to the many evidences available. We have compiled a list of ten of the strongest signs that prove this, along with their accompanying references.​ He was the final Messenger sent by God to the entirety of humanity.​ Allah states in the Quran:​ ?Muhammad is not the father of any of your men, but (he is) the Apostle of God, and the Seal of the Prophets: and God has full knowledge of all things.​ Quran 33:40
​ Thawban also narrated that the Messenger of Allah ? said:​ ??And I am the last of the Prophets, there is no Prophet after me.?​ He was given the Quran, the final revelation of God.​ Allah states in the Quran:​ He has sent down upon you, [O Muhammad], the Book in truth, confirming what was before it. And He revealed the Torah and the Gospel.
​ Quran 3:3​ He was granted the largest following.​ The Messenger of Allah ? said:​ ?Amongst the apostles I would have the largest following on the Day of Resurrection, and I would be the first to knock at the door of Paradise.?
​ He is the leader of the children of Adam.​ He will be the first to be resurrected.
​ He will be the first to intercede on the Day of Judgement.​ Abu Hurayrah, narrated that the Messenger of Allah ? said:​ ?I will be the leader of the sons of Adam on the Day of Resurrection, and the first one for whom the grave will be opened, and the first to intercede, and the first whose intercession will be accepted.??​ He will be the first to cross the Siraat bridge over Hell Fire.​ It was narrated that ?Ata bin Yazid said:​ ?I was sitting with Abu Hurairah and Abu Sa?eed. One of them narrated the hadith about intercession and the other was listening. He said: ?Then the angels will come and intercede, and the messengers will intercede.? And he mentioned the Sirat, and said: ?The Messenger of Allah (?) said: ?I will be the first one to cross it??
​ He will be the first to enter Paradise.​ Anas bin Malik narrated that the Prophet ? said:​ ?I will come to the gate of Paradise on the Day of Resurrection and will ask for it to be opened. The keeper will say: ?Who are you?? I will say, ?Muhammad.? He will say: ?I was commanded not to open it for anyone before you.?​ He was granted the Maqaam Al-Mahmoud (The Praised Station).​ Allah states in the Quran:​ ?It may be that your Lord will raise you to Maqaam Al-Mahmoud (a station of praise and glory).?​ Quran 17:79
​ Ibn Jareer said,​ ?Most of the commentators said that is the position which he ? will occupy in order to intercede for the people on the Day of Resurrection, to ask that their Lord might grant them respite from the great hardship that they are suffering on this Day.?​ He led all the Prophets in Prayer during the Night Journey.
​ This proves that our Prophet Muhammad ? is the greatest leader, and as it was stated by Ibn Katheer at the beginning of his commentary on Surah Al-Isra?: ?Then his honourable status and superiority to them was manifested when he was made to go forward to lead them in prayer, when Jibreel (peace be upon him) indicated to him that he should do so.?​ These are just a selection of the proofs that indicate that the Prophet Muhammad ? was the greatest of all Prophets to have walked this Earth. May the peace and blessings of Allah, God Almighty, be upon him, his family and his companions.​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or7yo5tj40Y​


----------



## revol (Nov 10, 2020)

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebqRh782DT0​ 



​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqYU5IaAS48​ ​ 
​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYRinvIzRHE​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZCHmcKZLTo​


----------



## revol (Nov 17, 2020)

​ Scientists say that when the beam of lightning starts to release from the base of the cloud which is negatively charged towards the earth which is positively charged, the opposite charges meet and collision occurs and the lightning beam rushes with a speed of more than one hundred thousand kilometers per second. Also, Scientists had found that lightning has many phases and the most important phases are going down phase and going back phase. Prophet Mohamed peace be up on says about lightning:? don't you see that the lightning comes and back in an eye blink? [Narrated by Muslim]​ ​ Lightning is a complicated phenomenon and scientists discovered its secrets in the twenty century?.​ ​ Scientists say that time of the lightning flash is 25 Fraction of a second and this is the same as time of eye blink, isn't this the same as what the prophet said 1400 years ago?​ ​ It is a miracle to prove that the prophet is sincere and inspired from Allah Almighty, isn?t it?​ ​  The Speed of Lightning...FUNNY Sh. Dr. Bilal Philips... youtube


  11. For each (person), there are angels in succession, before and behind him. They guard him by the Command of Allah. Verily! Allah will not change the good condition of a people as long as they do not change their state of goodness themselves (by committing sins and by being ungrateful and disobedient to Allah). But when Allah wills a people's punishment, there can be no turning back of it, and they will find besides Him no protector.

  12. It is He who shows you the lightning, as a fear (for travellers) and as a hope (for those who wait for rain). And it is He Who brings up (or originates) the clouds, heavy (with water).

  13. And Ar-Ra'd (thunder) glorifies and praises Him, and so do the angels because of His Awe, He sends the thunderbolts, and therewith He strikes whom He wills, yet they (disbelievers) dispute about Allah. And He is Mighty in strength and Severe in punishment.

  14. For Him (Alone) is the Word of Truth (i.e. none has the right to be worshipped but He). And those whom they (polytheists and disbelievers) invoke, answer them no more than one who stretches forth his hand (at the edge of a deep well) for water to reach his mouth, but it reaches him not, and the invocation of the disbelievers is nothing but an error (i.e. of no use).

  15. And unto Allah (Alone) falls in prostration whoever is in the heavens and the earth, willingly or unwillingly, and so do their shadows in the mornings and in the afternoons.

  16. Say (O Muhammad ): "Who is the Lord of the heavens and the earth?" Say: "(It is) Allah." Say: "Have you then taken (for worship) Auliya' (protectors, etc.) other than Him, such as have no power either for benefit or for harm to themselves?" Say: "Is the blind equal to the one who sees? Or darkness equal to light? Or do they assign to Allah partners who created the like of His creation, so that the creation (which they made and His creation) seemed alike to them." Say: "Allah is the Creator of all things, He is the One, the Irresistible."
  --


​  [h=1][/h]

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGECr7ghYNc​ 

​  [h=1]1/2[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBOUuqeG8eY​  [h=1]2/2[/h]  ​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQhP98F9q5g​


----------



## revol (Nov 25, 2020)

​  Description 




  Hor alaina: a collection of Hora (Eyes which the whites of the same very white, and Swadh  very black 


  Al Ain: Aaina collection, a large eye

  The Almighty said an informant than prepared for the pious slaves
  (54) Thus. And We will marry them to fair women with large, [beautiful] eyes
  -As stated in the description of Hor they Quaab, he says
  (31) Indeed, for the righteous is attainment -

  (32) Gardens and grapevines
  (33) And full-breasted [companions] of equal age
  (34) And a full cup.
  (35) No ill speech will they hear therein or any falsehood -
  (36) [As] reward from your Lord, [a generous] gift [made due by] account,
  God created the heaven virgins (beautiful - close in age - did not get married before - loved) -
  (35) Indeed, We have produced the women of Paradise in a [new] creatio 
  (36) And made them virgins 
  (37) Devoted [to their husbands] and of equal age 
  (38) For the companions of the right [who are 
  (39) A company of the former people 
  (40) And a company of the later peoples

  (56) In them are women limiting [their] glances, untouched before them by man or jinni




  The Qur'an told us about the beauty of the women of Paradise, he said: (and Hur eye, Like unto preserved pearls) and to be  which you did not change the purity of the color of sunlight, do not tamper with the hands, ((56) In them are women limiting [their] glances, untouched before them by man or jinni
  (57) So which of the favors of your Lord would you deny?
  (58) As if they were rubies and coral
  (59) So which of the favors of your Lord would you deny
  (60) Is the reward for good [anything] but good  and once you God this has to have reached a very good and Beauty

  Them ((72) Fair ones reserved in pavilions
  (73) So which of the favors of your Lord would you deny?
  (74) Untouched before them by man or jinni )

  The women of Paradise disinfectants what is going on in the world of the women are menstruating or bleeding and mucus, etc., and the appropriate meaning (and pairs them with disinfectant as they will abide therein) a

  Has told us the Prophet peace be upon him about the beauty of women of Paradise, in the hadeeth narrated by Bukhari and Muslim from Abu Hurayrah, may Allah be pleased with him - and talk about the first group to enter Paradise - (and each and every one of them wives, the marrow of the market for behind the meat from Hassan) a

  Look at this beauty that occurs about the Prophet peace be upon him you find his counterpart, which you know? (If a woman seen by the people of Paradise to people of the land in between the lit and filled with fragrance, and the veil of her head is better than what the minimum) Bukhari

  And determine the number of wives of each person in heaven two seems to be the lowest number, otherwise it is stated that the martyr married with two seventy-wife of virgins, In Sunan al-Tirmidhi, and Sunan Ibn Majah attribution is true for brave Ben Ma'di said: The Messenger of Allah peace be upon him: ( The martyr is six qualities: forgive him in the first batch of blood, and finds his place in Paradise, and protected from the torment of the grave, he will be safe from fear most, and placed on his head a crown of dignity, one ruby of which is better than what the minimum, and married seventy-two girl virgins , and intercede for seventy of his relatives) a

  Ibn al-Wahhab Muhammad ibn ibn Ka'b Qurazi said: and the God who is no god but He, if a woman virgins informed the strap from the throne to turn off light strap sun and the moon, how walled and that God created something worn only by what from clothes and jewelry




  Singing virgins

  Stated in the Lexicon Tabaraani East attribution that Ibn 'Umar that the Prophet peace be upon him said: (The spouses of the people of Paradise to sing their husbands with the best voices that he heard a cat. That than sing: We are good things beautiful, spouses of people who Cram, who look at a objects , and thus sing it:  Canary,
  Anas may Allah be pleased with him that the Messenger of Allah peace be upon him: (The virgins in heaven to sing, they say: We are beautiful ****, Bina Cram for couples) a

  Poplar recipe

  Ibn al-Qayyim in his book poplar grove preachers recipe: In a written slaughtered you my love and I do not love your My purpose rather not support you. Liver and liver her mirror mirror the marrow of her leg behind her flesh, and jewels as you can see the red drink in the bottle white, and also see the white wire in the middle of the net ruby

  Dalal poplar

  Roy-Hasan may Allah be pleased with him, he said: in heaven with his wife virgins on a bed of ruby red and it dome of light, if you said to her: You may miss the Mhitak, said inflict the bed Ruby red to General Morgan Green, and creates God Almighty in the kindergarten of the light paths, one grew saffron, camphor and the other, in  grew saffron, camphor grew back in, and walk seventy thousand colors 

  Poplar jealous eye on their husbands in this world

  Reported in Musnad Ahmad and Sunan al-Tirmidhi, the attribution is true for Maaz may Allah be pleased with him that the Messenger of Allah peace be upon him said: (do not hurt the woman, her husband in the world, but his wife said of the virgins: Do not hurt him God killed you, for he is an outsider you are about Get separated from you to us)

  Given the believer in Paradise strength of a hundred men

  From Anas, may Allah be pleased with him that the Prophet peace be upon him said (given the believer in the power of heaven as well as well as from sexual intercourse. It was said, O Messenger of God, or able to do that? Said, given the strength of a hundred men), narrated by al-Tirmidhi

Abu Huraira reported Allah's Apostle (may peace be upon him) as saying that: Allah the Exalted and Glorious, said: I have prepared for My pious servants which no eye has ever seen, and no ear has ever heard, and no human heart has ever perceived but it is testified by the Book of Allah. He then recited: "No soul knows what comfort has been concealed from them, as a reward for what they did". (xxxii.17)​ ​ Sahih Muslim, The Book of Paradise and Description of its Delights, Hadith Number:7310, Narrated by: Abu-Huraira​ 
Narated By Abu Huraira : Allah's Apostle said, "The first group of people who will enter Paradise, will be glittering like the full moon and those who will follow them, will glitter like the most brilliant star in the sky. They will not urinate, relieve nature, spit, or have any nasal secretions. Their combs will be of gold, and their sweat will smell like musk. The aloes-wood will be used in their centers. Their wives will be houris. All of them will look alike and will resemble their father Adam (in statute), sixty cubits tall."​ ​ Sahih al-Bukhary, The Book of Prophets, Hadith Number:3362, Narrated by: Abu-Huraira​  [h=1][/h]

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3tbJKz_MZo​ ​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]  
​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcQtBlOPEd0​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K7Lc9ZYCKA​ ​


----------



## revol (Nov 30, 2020)

​ ​ It was believed by earlier civilizations that the moon emanates its own light.​ Science now tells us that the light of the moon is reflected light. However this fact was mentioned in the Qur?aan 1,400 years ago in the following verse:​ ​ ​ ​ ?Blessed is He Who made Constellations in the skies, And placed therein a Lamp And a Moon giving light.? [Al-Qur?aan 25:61]​ ​ ​ ​ The Arabic word for the sun in the Qur?aan, is shams. It is referred to as​ siraaj, which means a ?torch? or as wahhaaj which means ?a blazing lamp? or​ as diya which means ?shining glory?. All three descriptions are appropriate to​ the sun, since it generates intense heat and light by its internal combustion.​ ​ ​ The Arabic word for the moon is qamar and it is described in the Qur?aan as​ muneer, which is a body that gives nur i.e. light. Again, the Qur?aanic​ description matches perfectly with the true nature of the moon, which does​ not give off light itself and is an inert body that reflects the light of the sun.​ ​ ​ Not once in the Qur?aan, is the moon mentioned as siraaj, wahhaaj or diya or the sun as nur or muneer. This implies that the Qur?aan recognizes the​ difference between the nature of sunlight and moonlight.​ ​ Consider the following verses related to the nature of light from the sun and​ the moon: ?It is He who made the sun To be a shining glory And the​ moon to be a light (Of beauty).? [Al-Qur?aan 10:5]​ ​ ​ ?See ye not How Allah has created The seven heavens One above​  another, ?And made the moon A light in their midst, and made the sun As a (Glorious) Lamp?? [Al-Qur?aan 71:15-16]



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp8m4U_6HmE&t=1s
​  [h=1][/h]  
​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6aJRKOvK70​ ​  [h=1][/h]

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4zOIZ20Ec0&t=1s​ ​


----------



## revol (Dec 7, 2020)

​ ​
  [h=1][/h]  ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyjBi7xuBD0​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqs8-RQk69E​ 
​  [h=1][/h]  [h=1][/h]  ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZE0z9AwQAQ​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]  
​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GbRm7k5Cdk​ ​


----------



## revol (Dec 14, 2020)

(It is not for the sun to overtake the moon, nor does the night outstrip the day. They all float, each in an orbit)​ [Ya-Sin, 40]​ Apparently, this Ayah indicates that there is a specific orbit for the sun and another one for the moon, in a way that they can?t intersect with each other, nor can the sun run into the moon, rather, each one of them floats in its orbit. This fact is verified in the following Ayah:​ (Verily! Allah grasps the heavens and the earth lest they move away from their places, and if they were to move away from their places, there is not one that could grasp them after Him. Truly, He is Ever Most Forbearing, Oft-Forgiving.)​ [Fatir, 41]

​ The phrase ?lest they move away from their places? means lest they depart from their orbits and the word in Arabic is ?Tazool?, and ?Zawal? is the Arabic word for ?midday time?, which means when the sun starts to incline from the middle of the sky. Hence, the Ayah means that every planet in the universe has an orbit in which it roams. Some people said that this aya:​ (By the sky (having rain clouds) which gives rain, again and again.)​ [At-Tariq, 11]
​ Has the most subtle description of the universe, namely, every planet, star, or celestial body has an orbit in which it roams, then it gets back to its first position after a while.​ According to scientists, the Halley comet, which is spotted by people on daily basis, has roamed onto its orbit since Allah created heavens and earth, and it never departed from it, not even by one inch. Its closest point from the earth is 300 million Kilometers, its tail is more than 93 million Kilometers, and people always are frightened of the fact that it might keep moving straight forward and hit the earth.
​ However, the following noble Ayah indicates something else:​ (Verily! Allah grasps the heavens and the earth lest they move away from their places)​ [Fatir, 41]​ It means, this comet has stayed its orbit for millions of years. The same is true for the earth, the sun and the moon, and this is a sign itself. Allah says:​ (It is not for the sun to overtake the moon, nor does the night outstrip the day. They all float, each in an orbit)​ Each planet has its own orbit which never expands, decreases, accelerates, or decelerates.
​ Hence, It is not for the sun to overtake the moon, nor does the night outstrip the day, which means, the sun will never run into the moon, not to mention that the earth constantly revolves around itself in a way that night?s length never changes, to the extent that we are able to set up calendars accurately for a hundred years to come.​ For example, we can say, on day 17 of April the sun will rise exactly at 6:02 A.M. What does this mean? It means that the night never outstrips the day.
​ Therefore, the earth constantly revolves around its axis and around the sun as well, and this is the meaning of ?They all float each in an orbit?. Moreover, scientists have been stunned in respect of the following Ayah:​ (It is not for the sun to overtake the moon, nor does the night outstrip the day. They all float, each in an orbit.)​ [Ya-Sin, 40]
​ Islam reformed the Arabs and transformed them into one of the greatest civilizations in history.​ To what does the word ?each? refer to? It refers to everything Allah the Almighty created.​ any piece of metal or anything you see, as they are all constructed of molecules which are nothing but atoms, and the atom is a nuclear and electrons with orbits roaming around it in constant speeds. Hence this Ayah indicates the atom:​ (It is not for the sun to overtake the moon, nor does the night outstrip the day)​ [Ya-Sin, 40]​ It means: everything created by Allah float each in an orbit; rocks, wood, water, glass, table, and everything you see are made of molecules which consist of atoms thatnothing but a nuclear with electrons around it.​ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezzhWJHSfDs​ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_ybAQ77ouw​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjhthEYHY_s​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5hSXQPRlFA​


----------



## revol (Dec 21, 2020)

​  in the past, even recently until 1512, the astronomer Nicholas Copernicus put forward his theory that the Sun is motionless at the centre of the Solar system, and that the planets revolve around it=> the sun is stationary.
  But recently in the 20th century, it has been well established that the Sun is not stationary and is moving in an orbit around the centre of our Milk Way galaxy, that is what the Quoran mentions the orbit of the Sun: "IT IS HE WHO CREATED NIGHT AND DAY, THE SUN AND THE MOON, EACH FLOATING IN ITS ORBIT" [21:33]


  Astronomers found that the moon?s movement is 18 kilometers per second, while the Earth?s is 15 kilometers and the sun?s is 12 kilometers .



  The sun, earth & moon all move & the distance between them is stable and regularized.
  This was explained in the Holy Quran fourteen centuries ago.
  The Holy Quran says ?And the sun Runs his course for a period determined for him: that is the decree of (Him) the exalted in Might, the All Knowing. And the moon we have measured for her Mansions (to traverse) Till she returns like the old (and withered) lower part of a date ? stalk. It is not permitted to the sun to catch up the moon, nor can the night outstrip the day: Each (just) swims along in (its own orbit) (According to Law) [36:38-40].
  Here Allah the Excelled in might says ?And the sun runs his course for a period determined for him? Then He says ? It is not permitted to the sun to catch-up the moon?.




  This means that the moon is meant to be before the sun where as the sun runs and can not catch up it. Because the speed of the moon is 18 kilometers & that of the earth is 15 kilometers while that of the sun is 12 kilometers. No matter how fast the sun move, it will not overtake the moon. But what makes the moon retain its mansions while it can leave them? The astronomers found that the moon runs in a zigzag swing and not in a straightforward line. The moon runs in this manner to retain its mansions and locations.



  In this manner Allah the only creator organized and systemized the orbiting & more movements of all of them so that they retain their orbiting traces & do not depart them.
  Therefore, we have the regular succession of Night & Daytime, seasons etc?.
  Don?t you think it is an excellent determination?
  Is it possible that it has come only by chance?
  No, it has not come by chance because chance cannot create such excellent & systematic norms of the universe.
  Allah has created all this & creates this systemic cosmic norms.

​  [h=1][/h]  ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sgyu2W4vtS4​ ​ ​ 
​  [h=1]1/2[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZj1nplBzpA​ ​  [h=1]2/2[/h]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5UnVbyf2AI​ ​


----------



## revol (Dec 25, 2020)

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOqDLqNvy3w​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtBbDtuhHxI&t=2s​ ​ ​ 


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ7f9KuDkAg​ 




​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5tO9mHAWAA​ ​ 

​  [h=1]|| ?How Did Jesus (as) Pray[/h]  


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9KxlbMOJPI​ ​


----------



## Les Grossman (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## revol (Jan 29, 2021)

​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]  ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuU01JgmEoA&t=3s​ ​ 


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3iCme0Lyvc​ ​  [h=1][/h]  

​ ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgTHgWByzfk​ ​


----------



## revol (Feb 6, 2021)

​ Muslim countries that they live under corrupt secular tyrannical regimes backed by the secular West.​ If they return to their religion, they will be easily united, as before. It is religion that brings them together towards a point, and non-religion that makes them separate.​ ​ international media​ ​ "works to alienate public opinion from Islam​ ​ through their biased and erroneous bad faith. "​ ​ These media did not use the term "Christian terrorism" after the attack on two mosques in New Zealand or "Buddhist terrorism" when talking about the brutal practice in Arakan (in Myanmar).​ 
​ The West does not want Africa to rise up and take advantage of its enormous potential and enjoy peace.​ "Western countries are using all their capabilities to achieve this, from inciting ethnic and religious differences to coups and triggering civil wars and sanctions."​ Therefore, many Muslims emigrate to other countries after the destruction of their country due to the West, whether it is in Iraq, Syria, Palestine, etc.

​ Many people in the West migrate to the East to work and also make money​ Muslims welcome them​ Because Islam welcomes everyone​ 
​ Although the Prophet was sent to the Arabs, the message of the Prophet is universal​ Because the prophet is the last of the prophets​ Islam has also spread to the east and west​ 20% of Arabs​ And 80% of non-Arab countries in the world​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylm0RMIeIKc​ ​ 

​  [h=1][/h]

​ ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBPD1onYeM0​ 

​ 

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-45f39in75M​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1kh4pJbVAI​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## revol (Feb 12, 2021)

Allah says of his Prophet: “…Nor does he speak of his own whims. It is only a revelation sent down ˹to him˺.”(Quran 53 / 3-4)​ The Prophet, Salla Allahu Alaïhi Wa Sallam, said of himself: "I have the gift of including in few words meanings of great significance."​ Today scientific researchers recognize that some Hadiths of the Prophet are full of scientific claims, it is unthinkable that a man of the time of Prophet Mohammed, Salla Allahu Alaihi wa Sallam, could have been the author.​ In fact, in many cases, it is modern scientific knowledge that has enabled us to understand the meaning of certain Quranic verses and prophetic Hadiths which scholars and Muslims in general have long been unable to interpret.​ Nowadays those who study and meditate on the Qur'an and Sunnah objectively find that Islam fits perfectly with modern scientific data.​ 



​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TBXoINfCM8​ ​ 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbayTScWwAg&t=2s​ 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyQEbrRP_gk​ 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fqEJjFdJ9w​


----------



## revol (Feb 18, 2021)

Dogs are mentioned in the Bible about 40 times. Always in negative form.​ First of all, it is an unclean animal. The book says: "Do not enter the wages of a harlot, nor the price of a dog, into the house of the Lord your God ... because they are both an abomination to the Lord your God" (Deuteronomy 23:18).​ The dog is a trash animal. It feeds on litter and carrion. Among the most famous corpses that the dogs ate was the corpse of the evil Queen Isabella, the Queen of Israel, as Elijah the Prophet predicted, (1 Kings 21).​ Praise be to Allah. Peace and greetings to His Prophet.

​ Dear brother,​ The saliva of the dog is a stain in the majority of scientists and it is imperative to wash the part of the body or the clothing which has been soiled.

​ Proof of this is the Hadith reported by Muslim, may Allah have mercy on him, according to Abu Horeira, may Allah be pleased with him, according to which the Prophet,, ordered us to wash the container that the dog has seven times. licked and according to another Muslim narration, may Allah have mercy on him, the first washing must be done with soil.
​ Therefore, one whose body or clothing has been licked by a dog must wash the licked part seven times, the first of which with dirt or whatever can replace it like soap or the like.

​ Some scientists have analyzed the dust from the tombs believing to find a lot of microbes and viruses, but the result was negative because the dust is an impeccable material for destroying microbes and viruses. Nowadays, this result has been recognized by a group of doctors who have shown that dust has a very effective power to kill these viruses otherwise they will be spread posing a real danger to people. According to the two hadiths already cited the Prophet Muhammad blessing be upon him already knew this scientific truth. "​ \\\\\​ ​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMea4HOydEs​ 


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjVSpdZQW2g​ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhWsId-2SRE​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6PoJ5A8tXc&t=14s​


----------



## AMA Rider (Feb 20, 2021)

America and our first amendment is the greatest moral exercise the world has ever known.  Take Detonator Dave here, he gets as many pages as he likes to do battle in the free market of ideas.  Our Constitution gives old Pressure Switch Revol the opportunity to expound the merits of his beliefs and in know way protects any of us from being offended.   

This new " woke "  cancel culture " is so wrong to use social media , and MSM to stop the marketplace of ideas.  You will be offended,  and that's the way it should be.

Thanks Admin for letting our friend Jihad Jimmy get to bring us enlightenment in our lives on such topics as pigs n dogs ...

Sincerely,  The Grouch.


----------



## revol (Feb 24, 2021)

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgsCra8KXEo​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awhjcH4k6dk​ ​  [h=1][/h]


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q11S5YJhH3U​ 


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtonN8z9ByA​ 


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE5ka-g4TP4​


----------



## revol (Mar 3, 2021)

Allah emphasized on the veil
  However, Jews and Christians distort the words of God according to their desires 

  The intention of the texts : that every Christian woman ,  to follow the prophecy (prophethood) of the prophets, that is, to believe in the prophets and messengers, or in other words, being a believer committed to the messages of the prophets and messengers to be covered (that is, to wear the veil) and this means not only during prayer, but at all times and always. 


  The Church did not maintain the veil after the age of the Fathers
  And the looseness of the updated rulings arose in it.
   And when the Protestant movement appeared, it spread its flags on the moral corruption rampant in the country due to the corruption of the Popes,
  The issue of chastity for women was brought up again, 
   and this thought had a presence in their private life, so this (Katharina von Bora) wife ((Martin Luther)) had committed to wearing a head covering Even after leaving the monasticism, and the most prominent figures of the founders of the Protestant sect grew the virtue of the veil ((John Knox)) ((John Knox)), and ((Calvin)) who said: 

  ((If women are allowed to be head-revealing, they will do so) and she will  be revealed their chest,
  They will present themselves as if in a shameless show, they will be clumsy to the point that there will be no room for chastity and modesty. ))






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z_uR-OWkVQ​ 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR4v-tM1ELg​ 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TMgPpmLD6g​ 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfp-KqzA71o​


----------



## revol (Mar 10, 2021)

Allah says in the Quran what means

  : 
  {Glory be to Him Who made His servant to go on a night from the Sacred Mosque to the remote mosque of which We have blessed the precincts, so that We may show to him some of Our signs; surely He is the Hearing, the Seeing.} (Al-Israa' 17:1)


  There is no doubt that Al-Isra (the night journey) followed by Al-Miraj (the heavenly ascension) was one of the miracles in the life of our Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him). According to the most accepted view, it happened on the 27th of Rajab, the seventh month of the Hijri calendar, in the tenth year of Muhammad's prophethood.

  It is reported in Hadith literature, that the Messenger of Allah was carried from the Sacred Mosque in Makkah to the "Farthest Mosque" (Al-Masjid al-Aqsa) in Jerusalem on a creature called Al-Buraq in the company of the archangel Gabriel (peace be upon him). There he led a congregational prayer of the prophets of God.


  Then Gabriel took him to the heavens where he met the prophets Adam, John, Jesus, Idris, Aaron and Moses (peace be on them all). In the seventh heaven, he met Abraham (peace be on him).

  He was then brought to the Divine Presence. The details of this encounter are beautifully detailed in the beginning of surat An-Najm (52).


  Prayer: God-given Gift


  During this time, Allah ordered for his nation fifty daily Prayers. But on the Prophet's return, he was told by Prophet Moses (peace be on him) that his followers could not perform fifty Prayers. Thus, he went back and eventually it was reduced to five daily Prayers. After this, the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) returned to Makkah on the same night itself.


  Therefore, Muslims should be thankful to Allah for this gift. They should take care of it and never neglect it. It is the thing that allows the Muslim to communicate with the creator five times as day.

  Time and Space Are Not Bound for Allah


  One major lesson of that miraculous event, was that space and time which are bound by laws of nature for humans, are not so bound for Allah. On that night prophet Muhammad bridged time and space and this world, traveling to the heavens by Allah's will.

  I believe that for those who study philosophy the abstract as well as the symbolic implications of the event might be very stimulating indeed. The gap between the reality of this life and that of the life to come simply diminished. This is illustrated by the Prophet's encounter with other prophets who were long since dead as far as we normally think of it but who, in reality, live as beings in a different form somewhere else.

  The implications of the night journey cannot be overstated. The miraculous nature of the Prophet's journey established his divine-stated legitimacy as the seal of all prophets. Allah brought him to Him to show us his true worth in the sight of Allah.

  All religious traditions share the concept of miracles, that is, something that defies logic, nature, or the established constitution and course of things.


  We will limit our discussion to legitimate miracles from Allah, which are by definition the only true miracles. When the forces of disbelief are strong, typically the prophetic miracles that oppose them are stronger.

  Prophet Moses was given several miracles, which included his staff that turned into a massive snake and culminated in his parting of the Red Sea, as a divine response to the extreme infidelity of Pharaoh.

  Similarly, Prophet Jesus was given even the power to raise the dead, in order to establish his legitimacy before the Jews who would ultimately condemn him to death for blasphemy. Nevertheless, his miracles were undeniable by their nature, and it was only the obstinacy and arrogance of the people to whom he was sent that enabled them to deny him.

  Muhammad's night journey was obviously not easy for the pagan Makkans to believe. Nevertheless, the Prophet proved it logically by describing the approaching caravans that he overtook on his miraculous return.


  Thus, this particular prophetic miracle not only established the Prophet's eminence for Muslims as discussed above, but it also helped to prove his prophethood to the non-believers of his time.

  Celebrating the Event


  As far as the Muslims are concerned, there is no particular celebration, fast or prayer to commemorate Al-Isra and Al-Miraj. But in some places, the Muslims themselves have started to have commemorative functions, where the story of the night journey is told in poetry or lectures.


  While the Prophet himself did not establish these practices, there are scholars who maintain that gatherings meant to remind the Muslims of the importance of Al-Miraj in the history of Islam, or to remind us of the importance of love for the Prophet and the significance of the city of Jerusalem, are permissible.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p97c4D2fTqw





  ISRA MI'RAJ







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mylm0P9srLw






  Isra and Miraj (Night Journey) - Shaykh Hamza Yusuf




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxSalrgd1m4


----------



## revol (Mar 15, 2021)

​ ​ ​ As for the mountains of Paran - except that they were a place where the sons of Ishmael lived. “God was with the boy and dwelt in the wilderness, and he used to cultivate an archer with a bow, and he dwelt in the desert of Paran, (Genesis 21: 18-21), then the Old Testament mentioned that Ishmael's sons dwelt from Havilah (Yemen) to Shur, which is opposite Egypt (Genesis 25).

​ ​ Therefore, the Jesuit (Catholic) translation of the Bible He declares, to a surprise that has shocked Christians, that the grandfather of the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him was​ 'Ismail​ ​ ​ : "Ismail's descendants are the Arabs of the desert, and their life is a life of travel and independence. This is what reminds us of the pre-Islamic era and its poetry" (Margins, p. 91 - sixth edition )!​ ​ ​ And with that, the case is solved, and a witness from his family witnessed it!​ Banu Ismail are the Arabs who lived in Mecca​ Of their descendants  the Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him.​ So tell us, O people of the Book, where are the mountains of Paran ?!

​ ​ Yes, these are the mountains of the region in which Ismail, peace be upon him, and his descendants, as the Catholic translation tells us, grew up and brought up. It is the mountain range that exists on the borders of the Red Sea, which extends to include Mecca on one side and Medina on the other side, and so the light shines a third time with the coming of Muhammad. , may peace be on him

​ ​ In Isaiah 13/21 the scholars of the Bible enchant us with this title (a revelation from the Arab side) of these passages: “A district of the Arab countries, in the woods of the Arab countries, , you caravans of the Dadaen. Bring water to meet the thirsty. O inhabitants of the land  of Taima, fill the fugitive with his bread. Before the swords they fled before the sword and the bow drawn "... and they are alive in the Arab countries and in its desert! And is there anything else in the Arabian Peninsula than the 'Islam and other than Muhammad and his message ?!​ ​ 
​ As for the rest of the text, it is a precise description of the situation of the Messenger and his companion, the friend Abu Bakr, as they fled Mecca, while the swords of the Quraysh surrounded the house of the Prophet. , peace and blessings be upon him, in order to destroy him after Abu Talib died, and they set aside a thousand camels for the one who brought the Prophet Muhammad after his escape and  Tayma, meaning Medina! 


​ ​ It is  for the Arabs and the people of Tayma (Medina) to provide the fugitive with his bread and water after the people of Mecca have driven him out, and we have a right to ask, why the Jews -​ they were the first to wait for the Prophet, peace and blessings be upon him, at the gates of Taima, I mean Medina? !​ ​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lgKS3pkhCI​ ​ ​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GPTE0YPfsk​ ​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kkasgCt4y8​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFlCM6Fmz_I​


----------



## revol (Mar 23, 2021)

​ someone told me​ Westerners think of Thai Bhuddist monks as celibates but celibates they are not.​ ​ not only monks have a penchant for violence but penchant for sex.​ ​ I have been told by insiders the sickening practice where peasants bring their virgin daughter into the Bhuddist temple and place her on the table and a queue of young monks stream in and out of the room.​ Bhuddism is far more evil than the pious and peaceful facade they would show us​ ​ The Indian authorities have arrested a Buddhist monk accused of sexually assaulting 15 boys in a meditation center he runs in the predominantly Buddhist city of Bodgaya, according to a security source.

​ ​ A police official told AFP that there were "serious accusations" against the monk, Banti Shangbria Sugoi, who was arrested Wednesday, and who received in his center boys from poor families, aged between six and twelve.


​ ​ "The boys say they were beaten, sexually assaulted, and locked up without water or food when they refused," added the official, who requested anonymity.​ ​ ​ The city of Bodhgaya is located in the state of Bihar in northeastern India, and it houses the Mahabudi  Temple, one of the four holy sites for Buddhists, and annually tens of thousands visit it.​ ​ This case comes weeks after the discovery of a sexual scandal involving a prominent Buddhist monk in China who was sexually assaulting nuns.​ ​ ​ ​ 


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmQI8Rjxhyo​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQO271wNfCs​ 


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXiU6w-tfuk​ ​ ​


----------



## revol (Mar 23, 2021)

​ ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmQI8Rjxhyo​ ​ [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## revol (Mar 29, 2021)

First to know is that the prophet prayed towards Al-Aqsa mosque before Hijrah, and after it, he prayed towards it for about seventeen months until Rajab of the second year (according to Ibn Abbas), when Allah ordered him to pray towards Kaabah.


  Did the Prophet pray towards Al-Aqsa at the order of Allah or at his own decision?

  The majority of scholars agreed that it was at the order of Allah, the following ayah is an evidence:







      And thus we have made you a just community that you will be witnesses over the people and the Messenger will be a witness over you. And We did not make the qiblah which you used to face except that We might make evident who would follow the Messenger from who would turn back on his heels. And indeed, it is difficult except for those whom Allah has guided. And never would Allah have caused you to lose your faith. Indeed Allah is, to the people, Kind and Merciful.

      Surat Al-Baqarah:143.

  In this verse Allah says that he made the old qiblah (Al-Aqsa) for a reason (rest of the ayah), so this is an evidence that Allah is who chose Al-Aqsa as the first Qibla.









  The place of the Dome of the Rock is told to be the place from which the Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) ascended to heaven at the night of Israa and Miraj, hence its importance. 


  The First Qibla of Islam was toward Bitul-Maqdis, which is now in Jerusalem. Muslims used to pray Salat towards this Qibla, until this Ayat is revealed:

      We have certainly seen the turning of your face, [O Muhammad], toward the heaven, and We will surely turn you to a qiblah with which you will be pleased. So turn your face toward al-Masjid al-Haram. And wherever you [believers] are, turn your faces toward it [in prayer]. Indeed, those who have been given the Scripture well know that it is the truth from their Lord. And Allah is not unaware of what they do 1




  This hadith From Anas (R.A) which is recorded in Sahih Muslim is saying this:

      Anas reported: The Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) used to pray towards Bait-ul-Maqdis, that it was revealed (to him):" Indeed We see the turning of the face to heaven, wherefore We shall assuredly cause thee to turn towards Qibla which shall please thee. So turn thy face towards the sacred Mosque (Ka'ba)" (ii. 144). A person from Banu Salama was going; (he found the people) in ruk'u (while) praying the dawn prayer and they had said one rak'ah. He said in a loud voice: Listen! the Qibla has been changed and they turned towards (the new) Qibla (Ka'ba) in that very state. 






  Before the Quran came from Allah the Bible (new & old testament) came from Allah . According to the old testament people were required to pray towards Jerusalem.

  The origin of this is based in the Bible as below...

      "If thy people go out to battle against their enemy, whithersoever thou shalt send them, and shall pray unto the LORD toward the city ( Jerusalem ) which thou hast chosen, and toward the house ( Baitul Makdas ) that I have built for thy name" [ 1 Kings 8:44 ]

  So Mulsims were following that direction because that was the last known direction of prayer given by Allah until He changed it in the Quran towards Mecca based on the verse below...

      "From whencesoever Thou startest forth, turn Thy face in the direction of the sacred Mosque; that is indeed the truth from the Lord. And Allah is not unmindful of what ye do." [Quran 2:149]







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SPsHLq2T4o

  [h=1][/h]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO0JKkVJXwg







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFVqe0XuBbA










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpBKVSMOStc


----------



## revol (Apr 6, 2021)

​ The science of astronomy states that the speed of planet Mars has been decreasing in its course toward the eastern direction in the past few weeks to the level we notice the "waver" between the east and the west and on Wednesday the 30th of July the planet movement stopped going toward the eastern direction.​ ​ Then in the months of August and September Mars changed its course in the opposite direction to the West- and that until the end of September which means the sun will rise now from the west on Mars!! And this weird phenomena of the opposite movement is called "Retrograde Motion" Most scientist state that all the planets will go through the same once at least and our planet Earth is one of them. Planet Earth will move in the opposite direction some day and the sun will rise from the west!!​ ​ This might occur soon and we are unaware! The rise of the sun from the west is mentioned by Our beloved messenger Mohammed (Peace Be Upon Him) 1400 years ago !​ ​ he said: "One of the major signs of the hour the sun will rise from the west, where no longer forgiveness will be granted"​ ​ And he also said "Allah places his hand at night to forgive his morning sinners, and places in the morning to forgive his night sinners until the sun rises from the west" [Muslim].​ ​ !! And the strange thing most of our Shariah scholars mentioned that the rise of the sun from the west occurs only once on that day the sun will rise from the west then again from the east and continues until Allah wishes and this is similar to what is happening to Mars it stops, then it changes its course of direction for a short period of time then returns to way once it was.​ ​ Who told the prophet Muhammed PBUH this unusual fact ? Still denying His prophethood ??!


​ ​ The Sun Will Rise From the West - Ahmed Deedat​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4859jFIn9Y​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQPE2sKXtKs​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOp3G8V5nGA​ ​  [h=1][/h]


  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiOOyJ-N5xM[/FONT]


----------



## revol (Apr 11, 2021)

The best days  

  The month of Ramadan, 9th lunar month

  Ramadan begins on the 9th month of the lunar year. Also, traditionally, the beginning of Ramadan is decreed when a religious sees the first crescent moon.




  Fasting, which concerns both food and drink, begins at dawn and lasts until sunset. Suffice to say that you have to be enduring to endure it throughout the day. But the motivation is great for believers because Ramadan is a period of intense spirituality. It also helps to regain awareness of the value of food and drink. Feeling hungry and thirsty is a way to come together with all those who are suffering.




  Once the sun goes down ...

  Once the sun sets, the houses come alive and the party begins! Ideally, all family members break the fast together and at the same time.




  the month of Ramadan is the 4th pillar of Islam. Fasting is therefore compulsory during this period for both men and women from puberty, with the exception of the sick, pregnant women, women who are breastfeeding or are indisposed, or even travelers ... In some cases it is possible to postpone the fast, in others it will be compensated by donations to the poor. Ramadan is not only characterized by fasting: this period is one of abstinence, kindness, charity and meekness.





  In addition to fasting, practitioners must observe very strict behavioral rules and respect certain prohibitions. During this ascetic period, they will not be able to have sex during the day, smoke, make obscene comments or put on makeup. It is important to note that inadvertent eating does not involve atonement or catch-up fasting. The dizzy person therefore enjoys a certain indulgence. Conversely, a deliberate transgression of the rules recommended by Ramadan cancels the fast. 






  Ali Dawah: Why Islam? | SPEAKERS CORNER
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw_K3YaE3gc&t=237s






  RAMADAN ADVICE | EESA | BRO HAJJI | AHMED ALI | LIBAN | #SPEAKERSCORNER​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b6t4uEvf9M






  Dr Zakir Naik !! Ramadan Special with Questions & Answers || Peace TV Live YouTube || Episode 12
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-cCDN8DoAY


----------



## revol (Apr 15, 2021)

Not drinking water on the day of fasting has a role in the vitality and activity of red blood cells. It has a role in controlling the ability of these cells to pass through the walls of capillaries, and some types of them have a role in reducing. Acidity of the stomach, and thus inhibition of the formation of gastric ulcers, as has been proven in experimental animals, because of their role in the treatment of infertility. And then it can play a role in regulating the pregnancy cycle in women, and affects several hormones inside the body, and it also increases the forces of the pituitary gland response








  Likewise, God Almighty has made the human body able to produce water through many chemical processes and transformations that occur in all cells of the body, and the formation of energy in the liver, kidneys, brain, blood and almost all other cells. Scientists have estimated the amount of this water per day from one-third to half a liter.
   It is called self or inland water.
​ ​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9bd8qwowCI​ ​ ​  [h=1]~ Speakers corner[/h]  



​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJf2kpPaPsI​ ​ ​ ​  [h=1][/h]


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2ZJvXial0Q​ ​


----------



## revol (Apr 21, 2021)

he  was Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him, who made us raise our eyes from the dust beneath to view the glory of the starry heavens above. It was Muhammad who led us from the depths of darkness to the grandeur of the light of God.



The Prophet was the one who led us to break our stone statues and wooden gods. It was Muhammad who lifted us out of the filth of idolatry to relish the serenity of God’s transcendence.

On the Night of Power in one Ramadan, the Quran descended on Muhammad, and he received its first verses in the Cave  of Hira. (Ibn Abbas)

Thereafter the Prophet taught us how to celebrate Ramadan through days of fasting and nights of prayer: to honor each day of Ramadan as a day of patient endurance through fasting, and each night as a night of gratitude through prayers.




*An Unexpected Transformation*

It was nothing short of miraculous how the Prophet reformed and refined those unruly tribes of Arabia and transformed them into pious, disciplined, God-fearing ascetics, who stood in prayers in the mosque five times a day seeking the guidance of God.

And imagine: these same people who once reveled in the pleasures of “wine and women” could now spend the whole month of Ramadan in fasting and prayers.




Into the hearts of his followers, the Prophet instilled the love and fear of God and love for humanity. His example was inspiring and irresistible; and each of them became eager to be his closest follower.

To them he was the sincerest and the most cordial of leaders. And his life was open before them like a book; they could see him practicing most closely in his own life what he was preaching.





  Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him
He (blessings of prayer may Allah bless him ten)

This desire to increase the gain recognized
And love and respect for the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him


Narrated Abu Huraira (may Allah be pleased with him): 
Allah's Apostle said: 

For every prophet there is one (special invocation (that will not be rejected) with which he appeals (to Allah)
and I want to keep such an invocation for interceding
for my followers in the Hereafter. 

Bukhari Volume 8, Book 75, Number 317e







[FONT=&quot]Narrated Al-Mughira bin Shu'ba (may Allah be pleased with him): 
The Prophet (peace be upon him) used to pray so much that his feet used to become edematous or swollen, and when he was asked as to why he prays so much, he would say, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Shall I not be a thankful slave (to Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot])?" 

Bukhari Volume 8, Book 76, Number 478[/FONT]






  [h=1]أليكس يعتنق الإسلام ويت?*ول لداعية في ركن الخطباء[/h]   



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocyTW2LRWek





  Ramadan Made Easy - Dr. Bilal Philips - YouTube
  ‪




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZLQ--JZe9A







  ماذا تفعل إذا كنت ت?*ب الإسلام وتنتظر علامة؟ بلال فيلبس ...





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRYrDe-sKfI






  Ramadan Muslims - Abdur Raheem Green - YouTube





  ‪

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TepFnBm9Qs8

  [FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]


----------



## revol (Apr 28, 2021)

That Christ, peace be upon him, fasted for forty days
  All Christian fasts are influenced by the pagan nations, especially the Indians, Persians, Greeks and Babylonians

  Fasting among the Christians. I remember what the Christian groups agreed on regarding fasting, for they excluded the Gospels from the legislation on fasting
  They gave the church alone this right to legislate fasting
  the church also did not see anything wrong with sexual intercourse between spouses, as this has nothing to do with fasting and does not spoil it from near or far.







  That Christ, peace be upon him, did not fast like a church fast, and he did not say that to them





  In Islam
  Fasting is a spiritual, educational and disciplinary worship
  Fasting is not intended only for eating and drinking
  Also fasting the body parts of a person from forbidden actions
  And refrain from sexual intercourse between spouses during fasting




  Fasting differs from one nation to another, so fasting during the month of Ramadan is for the nation of Muhammad, peace be upon him only, excluding all other prophets





  allah is All-Merciful and He has expressed His Mercy to us His creatures through the sending of His final messenger Muhammad as an embodiment of mercy. The Prophet said: “Have mercy to those on earth so that He Who is in Heaven will have mercy on you.” (Tirmidhi)
  “The believer is not the one who eats his fill when the neighbor beside him is hungry.” 
  (Bayhaqi)




  So it was not surprising that the Prophet’s Companions loved him dearly, as he was the kindest of men, bestowing his mercy not only upon humans but also on other creatures of the world as well. No leader could be more considerate and solicitous of his followers than Muhammad: he never allowed any Muslim to bear any burden more than they could bear, as taught by God Himself.





  For he was well aware of the infirmities of people; and this is evident from his consideration for his followers in the matter of fasting: He taught Muslims to delay the sahur (the pre-dawn meal before fasting) till a little before Dawn Prayer and not to delay the iftar (the meal to break the fast) after the call to Sunset Prayer so that no unnecessary strain is laid on the fasting person by prolonging the fast time.





  During travel in Ramadan, the Prophet would either fast or break his fast; and he allowed his companions to choose between the two, according to their ability. 




  Similarly during times of heat or thirst they were permitted to cool themselves by pouring water on the head, and the Prophet himself did so. His example in the matter of consorting with his wives during Ramadan was not different; he disallowed only such acts that would obviously undermine the fasting.




  As for the Tarawih Prayers (the supererogatory night prayers performed in Ramadan), . Thus while he demonstrated through his example that the Tarawih Prayers are better offered in congregation, he allowed leniency in the matter out of his mercy.






  Objectives Of Fasting – Dr Zakir Naik - YouTube





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ifZU2Jpuww




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M3epjrn0cs






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-LWTHN00F8


----------



## revol (May 5, 2021)

Ramadan is a month of spiritual cleansing and purification for Muslims in which we try to increase our worship, good deeds and acts of charity. The last ten days and nights hold even more significance as Allah shows great mercy to His creation. They are a chance to benefit from the immense blessings of Ramadan and seek salvation before the month comes to an end.
  Seeking Laylatul Qadr





  Laylatul Qadr, the Night of Decree or Night of Power, is one of the most sacred nights in the Islamic calendar. It takes place in the last ten days of Ramadan and was the night in which the Qur’an was revealed to the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him).

  It is also believed to be the night in which Allah shows great mercy to His creation and the night in which one’s fate is decreed.

  Allah says in the Qur’an, “The Night of Decree is better than a thousand months,” (Qur’an, 97:3). The Prophet (peace be upon him) said, “Whoever prays on Laylatul Qadr out of faith and sincerity, shall have all their past sins forgiven,” (Hadith, Bukhari and Muslim).





  Sincerely praying for forgiveness, reciting the holy Qur’an, sending salawat (blessings upon the Prophet) and offering optional (nafl) prayers are examples of beneficial acts of worship on these nights.

  The exact date of Laylatul Qadr is unknown, although it is thought to occur on an odd night in the last ten days of Ramadan (e.g. the 21st, 23rd, 25th, 27 or 29th night). The Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) said, “Seek it in the last ten days, on the odd nights,” (Hadith, Bukhari and Muslim).





  When Lady Aisha (may Allah be well pleased with her) asked the Prophet (peace be upon him) “O Messenger of Allah, if it is Laylatul Qadr, then what should I supplicate with?” he replied with the famous dua: “Allahumma, innaka Afuwwun Karimun, tuḥibbu al-afwa fa‘afu anna” – “O Allah, indeed You are Pardoning and Generous; You love to pardon, so pardon us.”
  Performing i’tikaf

  Many Muslims choose to spend the last ten days of Ramadan in seclusion (i’tikaf), where one solely focuses on worshipping Allah and refrains from involvement in worldly affairs. It is a time to reflect, increase worship and to increase one’s religious knowledge, seeking closeness to Allah.





  The sunnah is to remain in i’tikaf for ten days but as a minimum it can be one day and one night. I’tikaf is a great opportunity to reconnect with Allah in solitude. It is also a time to implement good religious practices which can be carried on throughout the whole year.

  This seclusion usually takes place at the mosque but with many mosques closed this Ramadan amidst the COVID-19 pandemic, a secluded space within the home can be designated, free from noise and distractions if possible.
  Giving sadaqa during the last ten nights





  The last ten days of Ramadan are an opportunity to gain multiple rewards by giving sadaqa to those in need for the sake of seeking the pleasure of Allah.


  The rewards of giving sadaqa during Ramadan are multiplied by 70 and the reward for any righteous act during Laylatul Qadr is equivalent to having performed the same act for over 83 years!






  The Prophet (peace be upon him) said “Sadaqa extinguishes sin as water extinguishes fire,” (Hadith, Tirmidhi). He also said that Allah offers relief on the Day of Judgement for those who give sadaqa: “The believer’s shade on the Day of Resurrection will be their charity,” (Hadith, Tirmidhi). Find out more about sadaqa here.

  Give generously before Ramadan comes to an end and provide relief to those lives have been torn apart by war, famine and natural disaster. Show mercy to others so that Allah may show mercy to you.







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XGljgvhy6o











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txhtZGkesVI







​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lldNZGKhdho


----------



## revol (May 12, 2021)

After the end of the month of Ramadan

  On the first day of the following month, after another new moon has been sighted, a special celebration is made, called ‘Id al-Fitr. A quantity of staple food is donated to the poor (Zakat al-Fitr),





  Zakaah is one of the pillars of Islam which Allah, may He be exalted, has enjoined upon the rich Muslims so as to achieve a kind of social security, solidarity and financing some common interests,




  Allah, may He be exalted, has mentioned it alongside prayer in more than one verse of the Qur’an, which confirms its importance. The fact that it is obligatory is proven according to the Qur’an, Sunnah and scholarly consensus.





  There is consensus among Muslim scholars that it is mandatory on every believer who is financially able. Whoever knowingly denies this obligation, while he possesses the minimum amount, would be considered a disbeliever and a renegade from Islam. Whoever is stingy, or tries to cheat, is considered among the wrongdoers.





  everyone has bathed and put on their best, preferably new, clothes, and communal prayers are held in the early morning, followed by feasting and visiting relatives and friends.





  There are other fast days throughout the year. Muslims are encouraged to fast six days in Shawwal, the month following Ramadan, Mondays and Thursdays, and the ninth and tenth, or tenth and eleventh of Muharram, the first month of the year. The tenth day, called Ashurah, is also a fast day for the Jews (Yom Kippur), and Allah commanded the Muslims to fast two days to distinguish themselves from the People of the Book.





  While fasting per se is encouraged, constant fasting, as well as monasticism, celibacy, and otherwise retreating from the real world, are condemned in Islam. Fasting on the two festival days, ‘Id al-Fitr and ‘Id al-Adha, the feast of the Hajj, is strictly forbidden

  [h=1]Takbir Eid-ul Fitr[/h]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oArYE4PaXX8&list=PL0B60706D0B772AC5


  [h=1]مل?*د يسئل، لماذا انت مسلم؟ ?*وار ممتع [FONT=&quot]♤[/FONT] م?*مد علي ومل?*د [FONT=&quot]♤[/FONT] ركن المت?*دثين Speaker's corner[/h]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIyjSfyEIbA





  [h=1]لماذا من العدل أن يُقتل إنساناً بريئاً؟ ?*وار هاشم مع مسي?*يين[/h]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED3tHQjkQNs






  [h=1]كيف تعامل الإسلام مع العبودية؟ | شاب يسأل شمسي[/h]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAXaiuyNvoo


----------



## revol (May 18, 2021)

[h=1]أعطيت أيفون 12 برو ماكس لكل شخص مسلم وافق يفسد صيامه في رمضان لكن#الصدمة عربي فطر[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnUbq5NlICA​ 


​  [h=1]المجرمون والعاهرات أصب?*وا أبطالاً لأطفالنا (مترجم) Criminals and whores are our children's heros[/h]  


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAUV9deCufg​ 


​  [h=1]أمريكية من طائفة شهود يهوه كانت تظن أنها على ال?*ق الكامل ?*تى عرفت الإسلام[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4oxGm2qOkg​ 


​  [h=1]يهودي يثبت صدق القرآن دون أن يشعر | هاشم ويهودي ومسي?*ي[/h]



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G82wPmv6S-U​ ​ ​


----------



## revol (May 26, 2021)

A true Muslim does not abandon any of the pillars of Islam, especially fasting​ But there are Muslims who are sinners and we ask allah to guide them to the right path​ 
​ Yes, God will forgive him if he converted to Islam and repented to God​ Even if this sinner takes his punishment in this life​ 
​ But if this person dies an infidel, he does not believe in God, and he knows that God is one and that Jesus al-Masih is a prophet and not a god or son of God, and that Muhammad is the Messenger of God​ And killing people, whether Muslims or non-Muslims, God willing,​ God will enter him Hell​ 
​ But charitable works such as feeding animals and others and you are an infidel, you receive the reward for that in this life only, unless if you convert to Islam, you will receive the reward for that in this world and  the Day of Resurrection​ 
​ But there is an exception for those who have not heard about Islam or are misled, and God will test them on the Day of Resurrection before judging them​ ​ ​ 
​ ​ the punishment for sin may be borne by someone other than the sinner, as some ignorant people say concerning Adam (peace be upon him), claiming that his progeny – including the Prophets – bore the burden of his sin until God sent down His only son to be crucified and slain to free the world of sin! This is a lie and a fabrication against Allaah and against His Prophets, and is a kind of injustice of which the divinely-revealed laws are free, because Allaah does not punish anyone for the sins of another. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):​ ​ “And no bearer of burdens shall bear another’s burden”​ ​ [Faatir 35:18]​ 
​ Allaah is too merciful and too just to punish the offspring for the sins of their father, especially since he repented and Allaah accepted his repentance.​ ​ The guilty person will be punished by law​ Even if he feed animals, because these are people's rights​ ​ On the Day of Resurrection, God is free to forgive him after repentance, if allah will​ ​ The purpose of righteous deeds is hope for God's mercy and not despair from God's forgiveness​  [h=1]هاشم في ?*وار جديد مع مسي?*يين ?*ول نبوءة الكتاب المقدس عن رسول الله[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YmAJ3HGBK0​ ​ 


​ David Surrenders | Live Shahada​ 


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml7U4xxE2s4​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ لماذا أ?*رق عثمان المصا?*ف؟ | منصور في ?*وار مع مسي?*ي متعجرف​ 


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc4jwNoWX3A​ ​ 

​  [h=1]أ?*اديثكم دُونت بعد مئتي سنة | منصور في ?*وار مع مسي?*ي متعجرف[/h]



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz0X2jV2hLg​ ​


----------



## revol (Jun 1, 2021)

​ The traditions (sunnah) of the Prophet Muhammad, may the peace and blessings of Allah be upon him, are rich in advice and instructions on such matters as hygiene, sanitation, and treatment of disease through the use of medication. In the opinion of Douglas Guthrie (A History of Medicine, 1945), great advances in medicine made by Muslims during the Middle Ages were mainly due to the impact of the traditions of the Prophet Muhammad.


​ ​ The Coccyx (The Tailbone)​ Break Your Fasting On Dates​ Health Benefits of Prophetic Condiments: Part One of Five​ leprosy​ The Prophet's guidance on treating constipation​ The Prophet's guidance on curing diarrhea​ The Prophet's guidance on treating skin rashes and scabies caused by mites​ The Prophet's guidance on treating pleurisy​ The Prophet's guidance on treating headaches and migraines​ 

​ ​ The countries became barren, a man entered the mosque while the Messenger of Allah, God’s blessing and peace be upon him, was standing on the platform delivering a sermon, the man approached the prophet and said, ‘O Messenger of Allah! The money has been passed away and all the ways have been ruined, so ask God for rain’.​ Soon the Messenger raised his hands and said, ‘O God! Quench our thirst, quench our thirst, quench our thirst’.​ The man said, ‘By God! All the clouds and even the cloudlets in the sky soon came to the middle of the sky and it rained heavily. By God! The sun disappeared for six days that it was impossible for us to see it ’.​ 


​ Next Monday, a man entered from the door of the mosque and the Messenger of Allah was also standing on the platform delivering a sermon, the man said, ‘O Messenger of Allah! The money has been passed away and all the ways have been ruined, so ask God to stop the rain’.​ The Messenger raised his hands and said, ‘O God! Let the rain fall around us and not in our lands, O God! Stop the rain in the mountains and the roots of the trees’.​ 

​ Anas, may God be pleased with him, said that the rain stopped and all the people went out to walk in the bright sun.​ ​ This miracle, which is the falling of the rain because of Muhammad’s supplication, happened several times and it is a heavenly (divine) miracle like the cleavage of the moon. No one has any hand in it except God Himself and it is a sign of Muhammad’s prophecy.​ ​ 

wonderful​  [h=1]كنّة تونى بلير ت?*كى قصة إسلامها فى غزة وإ?*تجازها فى معبر رف?* بسبب المساعدات[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns8wFnYbP8Q​ 

​ ​  [h=1]النقاب وإخفاء الهوية | م?*مد ?*جاب في ?*وار مع زائرة[/h]



​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43R8v7E2DEE​ 

​  [h=1]طبيعة يسوع - أنور و مبشر في ركن الخطباء[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-WOvdm3vto​ 

​  [h=1]أوروبا ت?*تاج للإسلام - ?*وار ?*مزة مع زائر[/h]


  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UboGr6RFlxA[/FONT]


----------



## revol (Jun 7, 2021)

Fever is the rise in the temperature of the human body beyond its normal range, i.e. its temperature exceeds 37 degrees Celsius,​ 

​ ​ The Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, gives an analogy to a fever as being a hell of extreme heat​ 

​ It is not a disease in itself, and it is not dangerous for adults​ All you have to do is know how to treat and deal with the fever​ 

​ You should rest and not exhaust yourself or move, but rather stay in bed, because sleep helps the body to recover and provides the body's energy to be able to fight microbes.​ ​ 

​ Stay hydrated​ Dehydration is one of the main symptoms of fever, so you should drink plenty of water to rehydrate your body and drink various fluids such as soups, juices, and tea, if you feel nauseous, you can suck on ice pieces.​ 

​ Most medicines in al-Tibb al-Nabawi are based on the dietary advice of the Messenger, upon him be peace. A simple illness requires simple medicine.​ 

​ The cure for imbalance leaning towards heat would be something cold. In fact, the classic example is the fever. The Prophet said, “Fever is from the hell, put it out with water.” (Bukhari and Muslim)​ ​ ​ ​ 

​  [h=1]طبيب سويدى كان يقرأ القرآن فى الكنيسة ويناظر القساوسة ولما فشلوا فى الرد أسلم[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4YtJbIgT3E​ ​ 

​  [h=1]عراك يوقف مناظرة بين هاشم ومسي?*ي[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vslqv8dMJZA​ ​ 

​  [h=1]م?*مد ?*جاب يرتعش شرطة لندن - الجزء الكامل - ركن المت?*دثين Speaker's corner[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4yNzgEgRpw​ ​ 

​  [h=1]دعوا العاطفة جانباً بشأن القضية الفلسطينية | شمسي ينص?* شباباً مسلمين[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5yS5sX7cT0​ ​


----------



## revol (Jun 12, 2021)

​ ​  [h=1]وجدت نبوءة فى الإنجيل بالصدفه عن نبي بعد المسي?* يأتى ومعه كلام الله فإعتنقت الإسلام[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCW-dJx9y1Y​ ​ ​ ​ 

​  [h=1]م?*مد ?*جاب غاضباً: إسرا*ئيل ابنة زنا في ?*واره مع يهود 1/2[/h]  


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCSOrKwaxwk​ 

​  [h=1]2/2 ن?*ن نكره الصه*اينة كما يكرهوننا ولن نسكت | م?*مد ?*جاب في ?*وار مع يهودي[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVzNH6XbrGo​ ​ 

​  [h=1]هل جاء الكون من لاشيء؟ - تفسير علمي رائع من عباس[/h]  



​ ​  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4aKWXPfAGA[/FONT]


----------



## revol (Jun 18, 2021)

​  Stem cell research is done by using an aborted human fetus. Dr. Omar Al-Ashqar did some research about this matter in his book: "Fiqh studies about some modern medical issues," and he concluded the following: " it is forbidden to abort a fetus just for the purpose of this operation (stem cell) as it is a transgression on the fetus regardless of whether the fetus is still in its early stages or otherwise, and even before the soul was insufflated in it. Aborting for this purpose is a means of destroying progenity.


 As for the fetus that was aborted for health reasons or aborted beyond the will of the person, it is concluded that there is no objection to use it in scientific experimentation or benefit from it by taking some of its organs or tissues for the sick patients who need them".





  He said in the last chapter of this research: "profiting from the fetus is similar to profiting from the person other than the fetus. Their ruling is the same. In both cases, the permission of the Wali (guardian) is a pre-condition."




  No doubt that Dr. Al-Ashqar chose to allow this in the second situation because the advantage of benefiting from fetuses here is greater than the disadvantage to human beings needing treatment.




​  [h=1]كانوا فى المدارس يعلموهم كل الأديان إلا الدين الإسلامى فقررت الب?*ث بنفسها وأعلنت إسلامها[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dne7yvdipx4​ ​ 
​ ​ مواجهة عاصفة بين ص?*فية استرالية مسلمة وبين مستوطنة اسرائيلية تنتهي بالضربة القاضية

 !!​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv2mpd0RuD4​ 

​  [h=1]لن ننتضر نزول المسي?* ولا خروج المهدي[/h]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpHacxZGu8o


​ ​  [h=1]لماذا القرآن معجزة؟ - شمسي في ?*وار مع شاب جزائري

 Speaker's corner[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tYfzhiRvCI​ 

​  [h=1]كيف نتبع سنة م?*مد [FONT=&quot]ﷺ [/FONT]- خالد ياسين - مترجم How can we follow Muhammad's (PBUH) Sunnah - Khalid Yasin[/h]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW9hAO6GxXg​ ​


----------



## revol (Jun 23, 2021)

Warning against the leprosy disease, the prophet Mohammed (PBUH) said:​ “Escape away from the Leprous the way you escape away from the Lion” [Refer to Bukhari]​ 

​ The modern Medical science discovered that leprosy disease is one of the most dangerous skin diseases which gets transferred by the Leprosy microbe which has been seen and recognized before one hundred years, however, still (modern medical circles could not find an effective cure to this disease or control it.​ 
​ Leprosy affects the terminals of the nerves such as the limbs. It makes the leprous lose the sense of feeling. Therefore, he does not feel heat or cold. He may not even the piercing of at horn to his skin. The leprous faces atrophy of the muscles of arms and legs. Ulcers spread on his body particularly on hand and legs. Bones erode and the leprous loses his fingers. It may affected the cornea of the eyes & makes him blind, it may also affect his testis & this means that the leprous may loose fertility & becomes sterile.​ 


​ The modern science proved that when the leprous sees a healthy or normal person, he gazes at him and then suffers from psychological pain. Therefore, the advice of the prophet wanted to respect the feelings of the leprous.​ 
​ The saying of the prophet (PBUH) which asked people to run away from the leprous as they run away from the lion shows the dangerous nature of this disease which can be transferred easily and its overwhelming nature.​ 
​ Modern science also advised people to avoid leprosy people so long as the disease they nurse is active and not neutralized and its activity is not suspended by the use of the available resistant.​ ​  [h=1]مسي?*ي يردد عبارة "إنه لغز" كلما سأله هاشم عن عقيدته[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeFxN9lEUv8​ 

​  [h=1]لماذا ي?*صل المسلمون على 72 عذراء في الجنة؟ | هاشم في ?*وار مع زائرين[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cSW9ZpDDQY​ ​ 

​  [h=1]مل?*د يهرب من هاشم بعدما عجز عن الإجابة عن سؤاله[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfnRmKv6DMI​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## revol (Jun 29, 2021)

​ The Coccyx is the last bone in the vertebral column. It was mentioned in many Hadiths that this bone is the origin of humans and the seed from which they will be resurrected on the Day of Judgment and that this part doesn’t decay in the earth.​ 
​ The honoured Hadiths:​ 1. Abu Huraira reported that The Prophet (PBUH) said: “All what of son of Adam will be eaten by the earth except the coccyx from which he was created and from which he will be resurrected ” Reported by Albukhari, Al Nassaii, Abu Daoud, Ibn Majah and Ahmad in his Mousnad and Malek in his Mouattaa.​ 

​ 2. As was reported by Abu Huraira the prophet (PBUH) said: “There is a bone in the Son Of Adam that the earth will never eat. They said what is it Oh Prophet of Allah? He said: It is the coccyx” Reported by Albukhari, Al Nassaii, Abu Daoud, Ibn Majah, Ahmad in his book “al Mousnad” and Malek in his book “Al Mouattaa”.​ 

​ So the previous Hadiths are clear and contain the following facts:​ 1. Human are created from the coccyx.​ 2. The coccyx does not get decayed.​ 3. On the Day of Judgment, the Resurrection will be from the coccyx.​ 

​ The conclusion: the coccyx contains the primitive streak and primitive node and those are able to grow giving the three layers that form the foetus: ectoderm, mesoderm and endoderm and so can give all the organs as the surgeon when opening the tumour previously mentioned found fully formed organs inside it like teeth, hair…​ 
​ Humans can be then recreated from their coccyx that contains the primitive streak and node of the overall potential. (2)​ 
​ And so the coccyx can not get decayed:​ Researchers found that foetus cells’ formation and organisation are exerted by the primitive streak and node and before their formation no cells’ differentiation could have taken place. One of the most famous researchers who proved this was the German scientist Hans Spemann.​ 

​ After his experiments on the primitive streak and node he found that those organise the creation of the foetus and so he called them “The primary organiser”. He cut this part from one foetus and implanted it in another one in the primary embryonic stage (third and fourth week). This lead to the formation of a secondary foetus in the guest body due to the influence and organisation exerted by the surrounding guest’s cells on the implant.​ 
​ The German scientist started his experiments on the amphibians by implanting the primary organiser in a second foetus, which led to the growth of a secondary embryo. The implantation of the cut primary organiser was in another foetus of the same age under the Epiblast layer and lead to the apparition of a secondary embryonic anlage.​ 
​ In 1931, when Spemann crushed the primary organiser and implanted it again, the crushing did not affect the experiment as again, a secondary embryonic anlage grew.​ 
​ In 1933, Spemann and other scientists conducted the same experiment but the primary organiser was boiled this time. A secondary embryonic anlage grew in spite of the boiling showing that the cells were not affected. In 1935, Spemann was awarded the Nobel Prize for his discovery of the Primary Organiser. (3)​ 
​ Dr Othman Al Djilani and Sheikh Abd Al Majid Azzandani did some experiments on the coccyx in Ramadan 1423 in Sheikh Abd Al Majid Azzandani’s house in Sanaa.​ 
​ One of the two vertebras of 5 coccyx bones were burnt on stones using a gas gun for 10 minutes until their total combustion (the bones became red then black). They put the carbonised pieces in sterilised boxes and took them to the most famous analysis laboratory in Sanaa (Al Olaki laboratory). Dr al Olaki, the professor in histology and pathology in Sanaa University, analysed the pieces and found that the cells of the bone tissues of the coccyx were not affected and they survived the burning (only the muscles the fatty tissues and the bone marrow cells were burnt while the coccyx bone cells were not affected). (4)​ 

​  [h=1]ملاكم أمريكي: لهذه الأسباب أ?*ترم الإسلام[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHTtMLQjo-Q​ 

​ ​  [h=1]شاب أسترالي تمنى الشر للإسلام لكن انتهى به ال?*ال بأن اعتنق الإسلام[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zUUEAHo8hw​ ​ 

​  [h=1]رأيت يسوع في أسبانيا/ شمسي في ?*وار مع مسي?*ي Speaker's corner[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYE27mDxzaY​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## revol (Jul 5, 2021)

[h=1]1/2 نظرية داروين صارت ديناً | صبور أ?*مد في ?*وار مع مل?*د[/h]  


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWJnOd_Axgg​ ​ ​ 

​  [h=1]2/2 نظرية داروين صارت ديناً | صبور أ?*مد في ?*وار مع مل?*د[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsdT1QJK_Kw​ 


​  [h=1]اللقا?*ات مؤامرة صه.يونية | منصور في ?*وار مع زائرين[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2T2KYSEa7E​ 

​  [h=1]الخبير شمسي بشئون المسي?*يين واليهود يفت?* عقولهم لكتبهم[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k1WJMSAxJE​ 


​  [h=1]بث مبهج للمسلمين الجدد وفيه يردون على أسئلتكم ويت?*دثون عن صعوباتهم بعد النطق بالشهادة[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5jEMbBrGng​ ​ ​


----------



## revol (Jul 12, 2021)

What happens in these days?
Hajj


Hajj is the fifth pillar of Islam, Allah has imposed on the Muslims in the sixth year Hijri, one of the best works, was asked the Messenger of Allah  Any business better? 
He said: (faith in Allah and His Messenger). 
It was said: Then what? He said: (Jihad in the way of Allah). 
It was said: Then what? He said: (accepted Hajj (the pilgrimage which was mixed with sin.) _ [Agreed] 
And Aisha - may Allah be pleased - said: O Messenger of Allah Jihad see the best work do you not strive? He said: (No, but the best Jihad accepted Hajj) _ [Agreed]. 


The Hajj is an expiation for sins, he said  (of Hajj and does not and does not immoral act, he returned the day his mother bore him) _ [Agreed]. He also said: ('umrah to an expiation for them, and accepted Hajj brings no less a reward than Paradise) _ [Agreed] said  (Amar delegation of pilgrims and God, who goes, and they asked him to them gave He) _ [Bazaar]. 

Hajj and cleanses the soul and restores clarity and fidelity, and that it would be human to be patient and endure, and Hajj implanted in the soul the spirit of bondage full of God, and submission true to the law of God, and the pilgrimage leads a person to God grateful for the blessing of money and blessing of wellness. 

Hajj and lead to long relationship with the Muslims, including different colors, languages and home, and feel more strongly the Association of Islamic brotherhood, and helps to spread the call of Islam, as it is a popular conference to address the Muslims and to identify the conditions, and discuss their problems.



The conditions of Hajj being obligatory: 
1 - Islam, Hajj is not obligatory on the infidel. 
2 - puberty, there must be a boy, even pilgrimage boy before puberty, is not acceptable for duty after puberty, but to perform Hajj once again, for saying  (Any boy Ag then reached Perjury (age of reference), he should do Hajj again) _ [ Tabarani]. 
3 - the mind, not on the pilgrimage crazy, but do not correct it. 
4 - freedom, there must not be a slave. 
5 - Being, so that it is able to withstand the hardship of travel, and that he has enough is enough of having to beg until he returns. 
And women, like men in the conditions of Hajj being obligatory but it is essential that accompanied a husband or a mahram, or be with her trustworthy women




1-Ihram

 2- Tawaf around the Ka'bah

3-Sa'i between Safa and Marwah

4-  Going out to Mina on the day of Tarwiah

5-        Departure to Arafat On the 9th day of Thul-Hijjah

6-        The departure from Arafat to in Muzdalifah 

7-        Stoning Jamrat Al-Aqabah

8-        Slaughter of Sacrifice

9-        Shaving the head or trimming the hair

10-        Tawaf Al-Ifadhah

11-The pilgrim should return to Mina and spend there the days of Tashreeq (i.e. the I I th, 1 2th and 1 3th day of Thul-Hijjah). 

12-        Farewell Tawaf


Dr Zakir Naik speaking about Hajj - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOgc7unDerw




Do Muslims Worship the KA'BAH ? Dr. Zakir Naik (Urdu)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9MqYyFhpKM


----------



## revol (Jul 12, 2021)

​ ​ ?*وار بين فتاة أمريكية معجبة بشخصية رسول الله والداعية ?*مزة ابداع​ 



​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLdNL42ycb4​ ​ ​ ​ How to Understand Quran if we don't know Arabic as a Language by Dr Zakir Naik

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueGAD-H1LDg​ ​ ​ ​ Is it Compulsory to Learn Arabic Language to Understand the Quran? - Dr Zakir Naik

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8ZEVvhiLQM​ ​ 
​  [h=1]زائر ي?*اول أثناء شاب عن اعتناق الإسلام مع منصور[/h]  

​  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KvpCCo8Af8[/FONT]


----------



## revol (Jul 19, 2021)

The sacrifice is one of the rituals of Islam, and one of the greatest closeness and obedience to God Almighty is a revival of the Sunnah of God’s Prophet Abraham, who embodied all the meanings of obedience, when his Lord commanded him to slaughter his son Ishmael, so he responded to the command of God without hesitation before the Lord Almighty redeemed him with a great “ram


Q&A: Ishmael or Isaac - Who Was To Be Sacrificed? | Dr. Shabir Ally


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKKGmbN26zA

التض?*ية البشرية ما بين إبراهيم ويسوع | هاشم وصبور في ?*وار مع مسي?*ي

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxz_47if-PM


----------



## revol (Jul 19, 2021)

[h=1]هاتون تضايق شمسي، وتدخل الشرطة Speaker's corner[/h]  


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do_luZ9_gV8​ 


​  [h=1]إنجليزي يعتنق الإسلام - يوم عظيم


 Speaker's corner[/h]


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQPLsDf5n7E​ ​ 


​  [h=1]لماذا ناقض بولس التلاميذ في قوانين الطعام والشريعة؟[/h]  

​  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK05DixSlOo[/FONT]


----------



## revol (Jul 19, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAxQ1Oez0ss


----------



## revol (Jul 24, 2021)

Praise be to Allah, the Lord of the Worlds; and blessings and peace be upon our Prophet Muhammad and upon all his Family and Companions. The sacrificed son was Ismael. The evidence for that is first, that Allah, the Almighty promised Abraham (PPBUH) and his wife that he could give them a son whose name was Isaac and that, that son would have a son whose name was Yacoub. So, this implies that Isaac was to grow up and have a child Yacoub. And Allah does not break His promise. The other evidence is that this story happened in Makkah and it is known that Isaac (PPBUH) and his mother Sarah never came to Makkah. But Abraham (PPBUH) and his wife Hajar (Ismael's mother ) were exiled to Makkah because of Sarah's jelousy from Hajar. 


​ ​ Ishmael is the son of Ibrahim who was chosen by his father to sacrifice him as established by the Quran, the Sunnah, and a number of proofs which are notorious. Moreover, the Torah, which is in the hands of the "people of the Book", confirms this. The ancient scriptures say in fact: "slaughter your only son." The other translation speaks of a firstborn. Ishmael was indeed the only son at that time and the firstborn of the Patriarch unanimously among Muslim and Jewish scholars, but the latter falsified their writings by including Isaac. Later, other people took from them this information, the origin of which is from the falsified Hebrew Texts; that the child in question was Isaac.​ 


​ ​ ​ the Bible in addition to being fundamentally unreliable in the absence of the originals, the text of the Bible, Old and New Testament, has never ceased to be falsified, altered, modified, rearranged, retouched, voluntarily and unintentionally, by copyists, proofreaders, clergymen and translators, from its existence to the present day.


​ We do not rely on the Bible as a reference except in some of the few verses that do not contradict the Qur’an​ ​ ​ Because the Qur’an is dominant over the previous books and corrects it​ ​ ​ Because the Qur’an is the only preserved book that has not been altered 1400 years ago


​ ​ Can I read the Quran in English if I don’t know Arabic? - Q&A - Sh. Dr. Haitham al-Haddad​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQV48E4MuwI


​  [h=1]لماذا تستنجون بورق المر?*اض وليس بالماء؟ - ?*وار منصور مع مل?*دين[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT7wSQNoT0o​ 

​  [h=1]?*ين أسلم أخوها تعلمت الإسلام لإقناعه بالرجوع للمسي?*ية فأسلمت هى وصديقتها[/h]  


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bRaWVdkIr4​ ​ ​ 
​ Excuses for not Reading the Quran with Understanding – Dr Zakir Naik​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt42NGOrsiE​ ​


----------



## revol (Jul 31, 2021)

[h=1]إنجليزية تعتنق الإسلام! يوم عظيم - Speaker's corner[/h]   




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dCGcw4_DA4






  [h=1]زائر م?*ترم يود التعرف أكثر على الإسلام - ?*وار ?*مزة مع زائر[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIzeChfucWU​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## revol (Aug 6, 2021)

​ . Judaism, Christianity and Islam​ Messages from God​ But after the distortion of Judaism and Christianity​ God sent the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, with the message of Islam​ To correct this misrepresentation​ 
​ Biblical nonsense about the prophets

​ ​ all the absurdities put on the account of the prophets and pious men that we find in the "holy" bible. As a Muslim, we do not recognize these nonsense. The prophets, peace be upon them, are innocent of these gossip.​ Before making these kinds of accusations, you have to be very careful not to find yourself in a difficult position, such as finding in your own Bible that prophets tried to kill themselves.​ 

​ When we read the Bible, as Muslims, we come across certain nonsense such as the prophet Lot (as) who would have slept with his two daughters under the influence of alcohol and who were pregnant with him by incest , or David (as) who would have committed adultery with the wife of Uri and would have killed her husband to marry her then,haron (as) who would have made the idol of the golden calf who perverts the sons from Israel, Solomon (as) who would have ended his polytheistic life because of his wives, etc. May God preserve us from saying such nonsense about the best men who have walked on this earth.​ 

​ How to believe distorted Bible stories about the prophets !​ 
​ ​ Biblical absurdities about the prophets​ ​ Now let's see another absurdity attributed to the prophet Noah (as).​ ​ The tragic episode of Noah's nudity​ ​ We read in Genesis chapter 9, 22-23 this:​ 

​ “Noah, first a farmer planted a vineyard. He drank of his wine and got drunk, and lay naked in the midst of his tent. Ham, the father of Canaan, saw his father naked and told his two brothers outside.But Shem and Japheth took a garment and laid it across their shoulders; then they walked in backward and covered their father’s naked body. Their faces were turned the other way so that they would not see their father naked.


​ ​ The first thing that shocks here is seeing the prophet Noah (as) getting drunk to the point of undressing while remaining naked “in the middle of his tent”. Besides this absurdity attributed to this noble prophet, there is another ...​ 
​ What to say after all this? Not much. Christians who attempt to refute the Jewish comments should be very careful because Jesus (as) allegedly said: “ 2 “The teachers of the law and the Pharisees sit in Moses’ seat. 3 So you must be careful to do everything they tell you. But do not do what they do, for they do not practice what they preach.​ Matthew 23, 2-3).​ 
​ That is, the Jews are the best able to understand their scriptures. Not to mention that they consider that the Talmud contains part of the oral Torah which was revealed to Moses (as) on Mount Sinai ... It is therefore a revelation for them.​ ​ And if Christians still want to refute this fact, then Jesus did not say: Anyone who does not love me will not obey my teaching. These words you hear are not my own; they belong to the Father who sent me.​ ​ John 14,24).​ 

​  [h=1]الرؤيا التي زادتني إيماناً | صبور أ?*مد في ?*وار مع مل?*د[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S840s0YTCJw​ 


​  [h=1]زائر م?*ترم يسأل منصور: هل ادعى م?*مداً النبوة لأجل الشهرة والسلطة؟[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY1Ev7bZZng​ ​ 

​  [h=1]هل ستؤمنون بالدجال إن فعل نفس الشيء؟ | هاشم في ?*وار مع مسي?*يين[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc8Ii-7tYNI​ ​ ​


----------



## revol (Aug 13, 2021)

The calendar year of Islam begins not with the birthday of our prophet (peace be on him), not from the time that the revelation came to him (Bethat) nor from the time of his ascension to heaven, but with the migration (Hijra) from an undesirable environment into a desirable place to fulfill Allah's command. It was migration from a plot that was set by the leaders of the Quraysh who were plotting to kill prophet Muhammad, and to destroy the truth that today is being conveyed to mankind everywhere against tyranny and injustice. Their purpose was to destroy the foundation of the Islamic state, the Sunnah of the tradition of the prophet, and to prevent the revelation being delivered by Allah's messenger to mankind.






  The Islamic calendar is reckoned from the time of migration (Hijra) of Prophet Mohammad (Peace Be Upon Him) from Mecca to Madina. The Prophet's decision to migrate from Mecca came after several years of inhuman treatment of the faithful by the powerful tribes who were united despite all their feuds to stop the spread of Islam.





  Prophet Mohammad's decision to leave Mecca coincided with the infidel's plan to assassinate him. In 622 AD, the Quresh tribesmen held a meeting and decided that a band of young men, one from each tribe, should assassinate Prophet Mohammad collectively so that their responsibility for the murder could not be placed on any particular tribe.





  On the eventful night, the Prophet asked his cousin Ali Ben Abutalib to take his place in bed to make the Meccans think that he was asleep. The Prophet himself slipped out unobserved alongwith his loyal follower Abu Bakr (who was chosen as the first C aliph after the death of the prophet). They secretly made their way to a cave named Thawr, not far from Mecca and lay in hiding there for a day or two until Abu Bakr's son reported that the search for him had been given up. Then the two set out from Madina on camel back. They reached Quba, on the edge of the Madina oasis, on 12th Rabiul Awwal. With Mohammad's arrival in Quba a new phase of his career and glory of Islam started.





  This migration has a special significance in the history of Islam. It ended the Meccan period of humiliation and torture and began the era of success. His own people to whom he preached Islam for 13 years neglected the Prophet of Islam. But he was cordially received in Madina as an honored chief.





  In Madina his power enhanced day by day. Here he was not only the religious leader but took the role of a politician and statesman too. Prophet Mohammad expired ten years after his migration to Madina but only in one decade he changed the course of human history.





  In view of this special significance of the Prophet's migration the consultative body advised the Second Islamic Caliph, Omar ben Khattab, to start the Islamic year from the date of migration of the Prophet from Mecca to Madina.




  According to early Moslem scholars, Abu Musa Al Shari drew attention of Omar to an improperly dated debenture or IOU which was payable in the month of Shaban but it was not clear which Shaban was actually meant, the present one or the coming one. Omar called the dignitaries for consultation who made several suggestions to begin the Islamic calendar.





  Ali (who later became the fourth caliph) suggested the Hijra as the beginning of the Islamic year with Moharram as its first month. Consequently, Caliph Omar in 21 A.H. or 641 A.D introduced the Islamic calendar in its present form.




  QURANIC GUIDANCE

  The guidance about the Islamic calendar is taken from the following verses from the Holy Quran: (In the name of GOD most gracious and most merciful)

  "Lo the number of the months with God is twelve months." IX:36.

  "They ask thee, of new moons. Say: They are fixed seasons for mankind and for the pilgrimage." II:189.

  "He it is who appointed the sun a splendor and the moon a light, and measured for her stages, that ye might know the number of the years, and the reckoning." X:5

  The Islamic Calendar of 12 Lunar Months is determined by observation of the new moon with no effort by intercalation (addition) or other means to synchronize the Lunar year with the Solar year.






  09 - The Hijrah - The Migration To Madina






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeRLchjW5TM







  Seerah of Prophet Muhammed 27 - The Hijrah - Emigration to Madinah - Yasir Qadhi | 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utKZzIWZ0I4





  [h=1]لهذا السبب اعتنقت الإسلام - اليكس Speaker's corner[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFuGSYBDRl4


----------



## revol (Aug 20, 2021)

​ God has given to the scholars a great role in all times so that mankind will have discoveries and efforts to find out the secrets of the universe that God created​ and so that human has a role in life.

​ ​ Even the Prophet Jesus , peace be upon him, used to cure people of diseases, God willing, as a miracle for him from God​ He did not prescribe medicine for every disease​ 

​ Thus, we notice that there are many medicines in the prophetic medicine and in the Holy Qur’an,​ and we must take it and make experiments and discoveries with regard to medicines​ but the use of these plants or herbs is not for everyone,

​ ​ but rather for specialized researchers from scholars, researchers, doctors and men of modern science.​ So as not to use it improperly​ 
​ The Messenger came to perfect behavior. He taught not only us what foods we should eat hut how they should be prepared. Things like covering food, washing hands before eating and boiling food thoroughly when cooking were all stressed by the Prophet.​ ​ In fact, the same is true of the etiquette of eating. The Messenger taught us to sit in such a manner that food would fill our stomach only to a third of its capacity.

​ ​ The Messenger, upon him he peace, mentioned over seventy specific foods which he considered healthy. Modern science has confirmed that he was right. Among the foods mentioned were honey, dates, vinegar, fish, and ginger.​ ​ Preparation of Medicines

​ ​ Most medicines in al-Tibb al-Nabawi are based on the dietary advice of the Messenger, upon him be peace. A simple illness requires simple medicine.​ 
​ The cure for imbalance leaning towards heat would be something cold. In fact, the classic example is the fever. The Prophet said, “Fever is from the hell, put it out with water.” (Bukhari and Muslim)​ 
​ A complex illness e.g. one leaning to hot-dry would require a complex mixture, in our example a cold-dry cure.​ ​ ​ The Prophet (PBUH) said “For every illness there is a cure. If the cure matches the illness, improvement will take place by the permission of God.” (related by Jabir in the book of Sahih Muslim) and “God didn’t send down an illness except that He sent down a cure.” (Bukhari).


​ ​ The above sayings establish their important principles. Firstly, they encourage the administration of medicines. In fact, there is agreement among the majority of Muslim scholars that it’s a must.

​ ​ Secondly, they imply that, if administering medicine is a compulsion, then searching for a cure must also be a compulsion. Finally, they emphasize the dependence on God.

​ ​ In this modern age of ours, we tend to depend on the medicines and not on the True Curer. It is interesting to look at how few remember God in illness until they realize their illness is terminal and that there is no hope for a cure.​ 

​  [h=1]1/2 لماذا الإسلام؟ | ?*وار هادئ بين منصور وهاشم وزائر[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUDpmfaPFUQ​ ​ 


​  [h=1]2/2 لماذا الإسلام؟ | ?*وار هادئ بين منصور وهاشم وزائر[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLgKy2me1Fo



​  [h=1]ب?*ث قي كل الاديان وصدم ب?*جاب المراة في الاسلام واصب?* الان من اشهر الدعاة للاسلام في لندن[/h]  ​ 


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyfl-TLvhh4​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## revol (Aug 28, 2021)

Ignorance of Islam and its teachings and values ​​has led a large segment of Westerners to denounce it, and it is unfortunate that the missionaries and their followers from the Orientalists, took advantage of this ignorance, fanning the fire of hatred and grudges towards Islam and Muslims, and the Prophet peace be upon him.








  In most cases, the Western person derives his knowledge of Islam from the media, and rarely finds himself carrying the trouble of researching the history and civilization of this religion from its original sources: the Holy Qur’an and the Prophet’s Sunnah, or openness to what was written by Islamic scholars as well as the fair people of the West.

  In this context, it is necessary to distinguish between two types of Westerners in their attitude towards Islam:

  The first: the common people, and they are victims of the religious ecclesiastical discourse - modern and ancient - supported by the media, politically, and literary... There is no doubt that these people have fallen under the influence of the discourse of intimidation, intimidation and conflict. .





  Secondly
  The people of knowledge are politicians, missionaries, and clergymen, so these differ
  about those,

  The knowledge of the clergy of the People of the Book about Islam is deep - perhaps in many cases surpasses the knowledge of Muslims themselves - but instead of these people fulfilling their duty towards their people, by explaining to them the virtue of Islam and its godliness and the finality and universality of its message, instead of these people doing this duty, they started ignoring their children, And they deepened their feelings of hatred and hatred for everything that is Islamic.





  Third
  The media's interaction with these issues in an inciting manner crystallizes negative attitudes and hostile behaviors that affect the members of the Muslim community in the West, which narrows opportunities for dialogue and peaceful coexistence, and eliminates the possibilities of intellectual and civilized cross-fertilization.




  Fourthly


  Today’s contemplator about the state of Western society is aware of many deviations that fall within the social, economic and intellectual freedoms that are recognized there, and every call that criticizes this situation is a restriction on the freedom of individuals. Examples of these deviations include the legalization of prostitution and the freedom of gambling. Drinking alcohol, dealing with usury, and even the situation in some countries has reached the legalization of homosexual practices..... All this is done under the pretext of personal freedom.






  It is natural that Islam - as a religion that came to liberate and honor man - cannot bless this deviation. Rather, it considers it an anomaly and a deviation that requires punishment and criminalization for those who commit this, and therefore it is natural for the people of the West to view Islam as a danger that threatens many their personal freedoms, and their immediate and future interests.

  Western civilization would not have reached what it is now, had it not been for the policy of looting

  that it has practiced and continues to this day.

  Islam - As a religion of truth and justice - it does not accept a nation to enslave another and take its free men as slaves. Rather, it calls for defense and standing in the face of colonialists who plundered the goods of nations and peoples.

  From this point of view, Islam, with its principles and rulings, stands in the face of this gluttony and decadence, and calls for the liberation of human society (Western) from its reckless animalism, which has destroyed every useful human value, under the pretext of freedom, democracy and human rights... The fear of the Western world against Islam And the campaigns of distortion and slander that follow, stemming from his keenness to maintain these conditions and his desire to continue them,

  and his belief that Islam does not accept normalization with these deviations and injustices.
​ 

​  [h=1]عثمان بن فاروق يجيب عن سؤال: ما الفرق بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن؟[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXPpUjW5zRY​ ​ ​  [h=1]عثمان بن فاروق يجيب عن سؤال : ما هي الوهابية؟ من هم السنة والشيعة؟[/h]  


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1JyF_JLY1M​ 


​  [h=1]لا تلوم الإسلام بسبب أفعال المسلمين - ?*وار عباس مع زائر م?*ترم[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_14apN3QXU​ ​


----------



## revol (Sep 2, 2021)

​ Firstly, new discoveries have confirmed that some parts of ancient Greek sciences are not scientifically true while none of the scientific sayings of the Qur’an has been denied by significant and true scientific discoveries. (I mean that scientific sayings of the Qur’an do not contradict the true scientific findings)


​ ​ Secondly, I want to ask a question that how could it be historically possible that an unlettered man was able to collect ancient Greek science. And how could it be possible for him to reorganize this science and use it in his book?​ 

​ In actuality, from the beginning of the revelation of the Qur’an such allegations have risen from the people who have rejected the Qur’an. They do not want to affirm the Qur’an as a divine scripture, so they have been seeking human origin for its content. Indeed, what they have developed as arguments are not based on reality rather based on assumption. The history does not confirm any direct or indirect connections between the Prophet (S) and the scholars or scientists of his age.



​ ​ The Qur’an clearly expresses its contemporary opponent’s statements in this regard. When we compare them with modern scholars’ justifications we see that how they are similar to each other:​ ​ وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا إِفْكٌ افْتَرَاهُ وَأَعَانَهُ عَلَيهِ قَوْمٌ آخَرُونَ فَقَدْ جَاءُوا ظُلْمًا وَزُورًا ـ وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِي تُمْلَى عَلَيهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا​ ​ And the disbelievers say, “This is naught but a lie that he has fabricated, and another people have helped him in it. They have indeed produced a wrongdoing and a calumny. And they say, “They are fables of those of old which he has had written down, and they are recited to him morning and evening.” (25:5-6)


​ ​ وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُمْ يقُولُونَ إِنَّمَا يعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ...​ ​ Indeed, We know that they say, “He has merely been taught by a human being.”… (16:103)​ ​ ​ 

​  [h=1]الله أكبر!! سيدة إنجليزية تنطق بالشهادة بعد أن اكتشفت أنها مسلمة ولا تعرف[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqiIhht6cwU​ ​ ​ 


​  [h=1]مل?*د يسأل شمسي عن الخمر في الجنة Speaker's corner[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcEuH7Ezbjs​ ​ 


​  [h=1]معتنق يروي قصته! Speaker's corner[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCW1vmsSyc8​


----------



## revol (Sep 11, 2021)

لماذا اعتنق ثلاثة مسي?*يين كوريين الإسلام؟




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOR5UyBwq8Y





مسلم يفاجئ مسي?*يين من كتابهم المقدس ج 1 | شمسي





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nuGzHWbjj8





مسلم يفاجئ مسي?*يين من كتابهم المقدس ج 2 | شمسي





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8GLxFc0utA





مسلم يفاجئ مسي?*يين من كتابهم المقدس ج 3 | شمسي






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_69ksJATivw


----------



## revol (Sep 16, 2021)

Perhaps you've heard of the American soldier suicide rate.They actually ran campaigns trying to stop it like it was some kind of epidemic.

Sure, a soldier see's alot of atrocities that could explain a desire for death. As it is many soldiers take a daily pharmaceutical cocktail just to function. Perhaps that is part of the problem?




Big pharma does not seek to cure, only in the treatment is there profit. With this in mind many Americans today take medication to deal with depression. Whether western medicine improves things one can only guess as its clear to see today many doctors are corrupt and get kickbacks from Big pharma for every script they write.




Is there anyone in your family who deals with depression?

According to statistics it affects 17 million Americans annually.
Nation wide its a small percentage but still 17 million people is a massive number.




He was an American pathologist and euthanasia proponent. He publicly championed a terminal patient's right to die by physician-assisted suicide. Kevorkian said that he assisted at least 130 patients to that end. He was convicted of murder in 1999 and was often portrayed in the media with the name of "Dr. Death".




Whatever the case may be, many today have lost the desire for life. Young and old, sick and healthy. Rich and poor. More then a few people just want out.




You yourself might be happy go lucky with a real zest for life. The worlds literally your oyster with doors opening everywhere you turn. You're probably asking yourself what is the point of all of this "doom and gloom"?

Did you know the Prophet of Islam (saw) predicted this would happen back in the 7th century?





Abu Huraira reported: The Messenger of Allah, peace and blessings be upon him, said, “The Hour will not be established until a man passes by the grave of another man and he says: Would that I were in his place!”
Source: Ṣaḥīḥ al-Bukhārī 6698, Ṣaḥīḥ Muslim 157

The U.S. provides Israel with over $3.8 billion annually in military assistance, directly implicating the United States in Israeli crimes throughout occupied Palestine






Palestinian civilians are being suppressed with rubber bullets, stun grenades, beatings and attacks by Israeli soldiers

people and children are daying every day and a lot more





If life had no purpose then there would be no need for religion. But God expects certain things of you, this is why he sent books down, to guide you and me.

The Prophet of Islam has never been wrong because he doesn't speak from himself. He has only revealed revelation from the Almighty.


فتاة يهودية تتهرب من ال?*ديث عن قتل الأطفال في الكتاب المقدس




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJb-CEihR-E



منصور يغير قناعات مسي?*ي م?*ترم عن ألوهية المسي?*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REhIFXrKcUw&t=1s






انتو المسلمين تجندون الأقلية لنشر الإسلام Speaker's corner



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-Qkpx4riWE


----------



## revol (Sep 24, 2021)

Many people want to know Islams prophet (saw) Muhammad. Why don't you ask a Muslim why he will give his life for him. Ask any of the 2 billion upon the planet.

Prophet Muhammad was known by many names such as: Khayru-l-Khalq or “Best of Creation.”




Furthermore, Shaykh Muhammad ibn ‘Uthaymeen, a respected Muslim scholar, said:

“The Prophet (peace be upon him) is undoubtedly the beloved of Allah; he loves Allah and Allah loves him. But there is a better description than that, which is Khaleel-Allah (the Close Friend of Allah). The Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) was the Close Friend of Allah, as he (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) said: “Allah has taken me as a close friend (khaleel) just as he took Ibrahim as a close friend.”

{…and We have not sent you except as a mercy to mankind} (21:107)



This mercy is not transmitted to all mankind except through the uncorrupted message and the exalted messenger. Thus this verse, clearly states that the Prophet is to be not only the witness over his own nation, but over all mankind.

Other verses further confirm this position such as (2:143 and 4: 41). He was also gifted with maqaman Mahmudan (a station of praise and glory, i.e. the highest degree in Paradise).




God says: {And We never sent a messenger save with the language of his folk} (14: 4)

He further said: {And We have not sent thee (O Muhammad) except as a giver of glad tidings and a Warner unto all mankind but most of them know not} (34: 28)




The Prophet said:

“I have been given five (things) which were not given to anyone else before me. Among these were the right of intercession (on the Day of Resurrection), and that, “every prophet was sent to his nation, but I have been sent to all mankind.” (Al-Bukhari)




Also, the Prophet is reported to have said:

“My similitude in comparison with the other Prophets before me is that of a man who has built a house nicely and beautifully, except for a place of one brick in a corner. The people go around about it and wonder at its beauty, but say: ‘Would that this brick be put in its place!’ So I am that brick, and I am the last (end) of the Prophets.” (Al-Bukhari)

{Muhammad is not the father of any of your men, but he is the Messenger of Allah and the last (end) of the Prophets …} (33: 40)




We know that from the creation of Adam, God sent many Prophets. In fact Muslims believe their number was about 125,000. Each came with the message of monotheism and specific instructions to his own people. Some came with written instructions and a holy book, and others only carried the message. Over time, all these messages and books were lost, corrupted and so was much of the original pristine messages. The only Divine Book preserved to this day is the Quran, unaltered with a promise by the Creator that it will be preserved forever.



Should we not think that the Preserver of this message would only choose the best of Creation to carry this message with whom ends the succession of prophets as well as the messages?

{…this day have I perfected your religion for you, completed My favor upon you, and have chosen for you Islam as your religion …} (5:3)




قسيس من المكسسيك آتى خصيص لمناظرة مسلم فماذا فعل ؟




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUKTgpJw2MQ&t=628s




مت?*دث جديد يفاجئ الجميع بأسلوبه الهادئ وبلاغته في ركن الخطباء





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NfPIl_I528




الشيطان أول عنصري | ?*مزة في ?*وار جميل مع زائر اعتنق الإسلام لا?*قاً




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukT2hZQfSDQ&t=1s


----------



## revol (Sep 30, 2021)

Today, we will be talking about a scientific fact, mentioned in the Quran, regarding the male reproductive system. It is important to point out that while the Quran is not a science textbook, many of the latest scientific discoveries that were revealed in Quranic passages 1400 years ago. This is in stark contrast with the Bible, which contains numerous scientific errors (due to corruption by the scribes: (Jer 8:8, Mat 5:20, 23:13). For example, regarding genetics, in Genesis 30:37-42, Jacob changes the characteristics of animal offspring by having their parents look at white stripes while mating.




FIRST
We will examine the Quranic verse that describes the location of seminal fluid prior to being discharged.
Literal translation of Quran 86:6-7:
{ (Man is) created from gushing water (which) comes out from between the backbone * and the ribs *. }
* from Al Qamoos, Lisan Al Arab, etc
In other words, just prior to gushing or coming out of the body, seminal fluid is located between the backbone and the ribs.




At first glance, a layman might think that SEMEN comes out from the testicles. While the SPERM is produced in the testicles, NEITHER is the sperm NOR is the seminal fluid (essential for natural fertilization) anywhere near them prior to ejaculation. The verse specifically mentions the entire fluid, and not just the sperm “component”. So let’s examine the process of emission, where all the components of semen are joined. Sperm is stored in the epididymis, which is not in the testicles, but above them. The Sperm which comprises 2 to 5% of the seminal fluid, , travels from the epididymis up through the Vas Deferens duct and around the bladder. Together, the seminal vesicle and the prostate gland produce 90% of the fluid in semen. This mixture travels through the prostate and is joined by mucus from the bulbourethral glands, just below the prostate.
http://www.webmd.com/sex-relationships/g...tem?page=2
en.allexperts.com/e/s/se/semen.htm 
en.allexperts.com/e/e/ej/ejaculation.htm



It is at this point that semen is fully formed, comprising both the sperm and the seminal fluids. As we can see, just prior to coming out of the body, all components of semen are mixed near the prostate, which is centered in the body, between the backbone and the ribs, or between the spine and the chest, which is between the back and front of the abdomen or torso, and most certainly not in the testicles or in the lower body at all.




Someone might object by saying: the ribs are too high to say “the prostate is between the backbone & the ribs.” To this objection, we answer that: the head is still between the shoulders even though it is too high, & the genitals are still between the legs, even though they are too high.

Now let’s check the verse again.
{ (Man is) created from gushing water (which) comes out from between the backbone * and the ribs *. }
This precise scientific description could not have been known 1400 years ago, and even today most people don’t know it, as we will see next.




SECOND
We will examine some false claims regarding the scientific accuracy of this verse.

In reference to this verse, answering-islam.org quotes mistake by Dr. William Campbell: “…we are left with the very real problem that the SEMEN IS COMING FROM the back or kidney area and not THE TESTICLES.”
answering-islam.org/Quran/Science/semenproduction.htm
http://www.answering-islam.org/Campbell/s4c2b.html




In fact, SEMEN does NOT come from the testicles. (only the SPERM is produced there, which comprises 2-5% of semen). And as we saw earlier, SEMEN IS ACTUALLY FORMED NEAR THE PROSTATE.

Next, let’s also listen to the false claims of the person discussislam: “This description reflects the view of Hippocrates, common in the 5th century…that SEMEN comes from all the fluid of the body & passes through the kidneys on the way to the penis. We now know that it comes from the testicles.” First of all, DISCUSSISLAM also falsely claims semen comes from the testicles “We now know that it comes from the testicles”. It’s astonishing how those attacking Islam make the same layman errors, without checking their facts.




In any case, The Quran does not contain the scientific errors of Hippocrates view
1) That Semen comes from all the fluid in the body.
2) That Semen passes through the kidneys.
As such, contrary to DISCUSSISLAM’s misrepresentation, there is no similarity whatsoever, between this Quranic passage, and the view of Hippocrates.

Furthermore, let’s examine some more of Hippocrates related scientific errors, that are again NOT in the Quran:
1) sperm originate in the brain
2) men & women produce sperm
3) “healthy” sperm is produced by healthy parts of the body
4) stronger sperm results in males, weaker sperm results in females




IN CONCLUSION
The Quran clearly mentions the scientific fact, before it was known, about where semen becomes fully formed before “gushing” out. Semen includes the sperm AND seminal fluids, which are BOTH absolutely required for natural fertilization. The Quran accurately states that this fluid (gushing water) is between the backbone and the ribs prior to coming out of the body, as seen from the profile view of the male anatomy.




Those attempting to discredit this Quranic verse, simply demonstrate their own lack of scientific knowledge regarding the male reproductive system. In addition, trying to ascribe the numerous scientific accuracies from the Quran, to philosophers like Hippocrates, who could rarely AVOID scientific errors on any matter, is obviously quite ridiculous.

As we have demonstrated, misrepresenting both the scientific facts, and the views of ancient societies, is not only the strategy but a fundamental requirement for people attempting to refute the Quran’s overwhelming signs.

see here


زائر أراد إثبات وجود خطأ علمي في القرآن فتم إثبات وجود إعجاز علمي به




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X_iVt16FL0






مل?*د يقول انتو المسلمين عباقرة! وثم يخشي أن يقرأ القرآن فيصب?* مسلم متأثرا #sfdawahArabic #Sfdawah#




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBpsD3kQ7vA&t=2s


----------



## revol (Oct 7, 2021)

​  [h=1]?*مزة ي?*رج زائر أمام زوجته ويفض?* كذبة ?*رية التعبير عند الغرب[/h]  


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGfdSoZ01ag​ ​ 


​ ​  [h=1]بوذي يتناسى ما ي?*دث للمسلمين الروهينجا من قبل البوذيين ويسأل منصور: أين ال?*ب والسلام عند المسلمين؟[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFJobwGBITE​ ​ ​  [h=1]هاشم ينسف عقيدة مسي?*يين | إله لكنه ليس إلهاً[/h]  



​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twJQOzy8CL0&t=5s​ ​ 



​  [h=1]فتاة عمرها 14 انجليزية أسلمت من قبل وال?*ين 17 - قمة جديدة - شمسي #sfdawahArabic #Sfdawah#[/h]  ​ 



​ ​  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8Mo8kh1LTs[/FONT]


----------



## revol (Oct 17, 2021)

th of Rabi Al Awal12

  The birth of the Prophet Muhammad, 

  Peace be upon him

  Three years had passed from the time when the Holy Prophet of Islam was divinely assigns to be a prophet, during which time he did his best to secretly guide those who were capable of being guided onto the path of piety and virtue. Whenever he observed a person who had gone astray, being drowned in the pit of idol worship and moral decay, he tried hard to save him. He entered the scene through the, gate of affection and benevolence and with his logical, eloquent speeches urged the people to adopt the monotheistic faith of Islam. [91]







  But since his faith had to prevail all over the world and be communicated to all human beings, he attempted to make his mission public and open and to declare his aims and plans to all.






  THE PROPHET'S SPEECH ON MOUNT SAFA

  To promulgate the holy religion of Islam to all Arab tribes and all over the world, God commanded the Holy Prophet to openly declare his prophetic mission and explain to the masses the truth of his faith.







  So he made his way to Mount Safa, stood on a high place, and exclaimed, `Ya sabaha-hu'." His voice resounded on the mountain and attracted the attention of the people. Large crowds from various tribes hurried toward him to hear what he was going to say. The Holy Prophet turned to them and said, `O people! Will you believe me if I tell you that your enemies intend to ambush you at dawn or at night?'



  They all answered, `We have not heard a lie from you throughout your life'.







  The Holy Prophet said, `O people of the Quraysh! I warn you to fear God's punishment. Save yourself from the fire. [93] My position is the same as that of the sentry who sees the enemy from afar and warns his people of the danger of their enemies. Does such a person ever lie to his people?' [94]







  Abu Lahab, who feared lest the Prophet's words should impress the people, broke the silence and addressing him said, `Give our oath to you? Have you gathered us here to tell us such words?'







  Abu Lahab interrupted the Prophet so rudely and did not let him continue his speech. In return for so much insolence, denial of the truth, and cooperation with the idol worshippers and polytheists, God revealed the verse that severely reproves Abu Lahab. [95]







  'In the Name of' God, the Merciful, the Compassionate. Perdition overtake both hands of Abu Lahab and he will perish. His wealth and what he earns will not avail him. He shall soon burn in fire that fames and his wife, the bearer offuel, upon her neck a halter of strongly twisted rope' (111).






  THE EFFECT OF THE SPEECH OF THE HOLY PROPHET

  The Prophet's logical, eloquent speeches greatly impressed many of the people who heard his words. In most gatherings and public places, people talked about the new faith more than anything else. To those who had suffered from the extortion of the cruel oppressors and were tired of the injustices and inhuman conditions prevailing in Makkah, the celestial words of the Holy Prophet opened a door to the world of hope and prosperity and gave new life to their half-dead bodies. But the selfish malevolent Quraysh chiefs refused to submit to Islam, and, since the Holy Prophet mentioned their deviations and faults at every opportunity, they decided to hinder this spiritual and intellectual revolution by any means possible.







  Obviously, the idol worshippers and the oppressive Quraysh chiefs well realized that if idolatry were abolished and all the people worshipped the One God and adopted the gainful religion of Islam, no room would be left for their extortion and oppressive rule.



  Therefore, they held a council and started talks on the day's issue, trying to find ways to extinguish the Prophet's revolution.







  They reached the conclusion from their talks and exchange of views that they should all go to the house of Abu Talib - a Quraysh chief who was like a father to the Prophet - and ask him to prevent the Prophet from further activities toward propagating his faith by any means he found expedient. For this purpose, they went to Abu Talib, who calmed them down.






  THE QURAYSH COMPLAIN TO ABU TALIB

  Again the chiefs of the Quraysh went to Abu Talib's house. Their speaker said to him, `You possess a high status among us and the Quraysh tribe. You are our chief, our master, and our lord. We all have great respect for your honour and high position. We have already asked you to hinder your nephew. We have told you to stop him from offending the faith of our forefathers, denouncing our idols, thoughts and beliefs. But you have not paid any attention to our demands and have not attempted to stop him. We swear by God that we will not tolerate disrespect toward our gods and denunciation of the faith and beliefs of our fathers. You must prevent him from doing these things or we will fight both he and you who support him until either you or we are killed'.







  Abu Talib tried to solve the problem peacefully, and after they had left the house, he talked to the Prophet about the matter. Addressing Abu Talib, the Holy Prophet of Islam remarked, `I swear by Almighty God that even if they put the sun in my right hand and the moon in my left, and in return, demand of me to quit the propagation of Islam and pursuance of my divine aim, I will never do what they want me to. I am determined to carry on my duty toward God to the last moment of my life, even if it means losing my life. I am strongly determined to attain my goal'.







  He left his uncle's house sadly. Abu Talib called him and said, `I swear by God that I will not quit supporting you and will not let them hurt you'. [96]







  Once again, the Quraysh attempted to achieve their objectives through Abu Talib. This time they took `Ammarat ibn Walid to him and said, `This youth is strong and handsome. We will give him to you to adopt as your own son and in return you must stop supporting your nephew'.







  This severely annoyed Abu Talib who gave this answer to their ridiculous request, `What an unjust proposal! You ask me to take care of your son and give my own son to you to kill him! I swear by God that such a thing will never take place'. [97]







  THE QURAYSH TRY TO BRIBE THE HOLY PROPHET

  The infidel Quraysh imagined that the Prophet had material or sensual ambitions and that through such ambitions they would be able to induce him to stop his propagation of Islam. With such an intention, they went to him and said, `If you demand money and wealth, we will make you the wealthiest man among all Arabs. If you are interested in lordship and position, we will make you our absolute chief. If you like sovereignty, we will make you our own sovereign. If you are not able to get over the indisposition you yourself call revelation, we will have the best physican treat you - provided that you quit the propagation of your faith, not create dissension among the people any longer, and not denounce our gods, our thoughts, and the beliefs of our ancestors'.







  In answer to those ignorant people, the Holy Prophet said, `I am neither interested in wealth, nor in lordship nor sovereignty. The One God has assigned me as a Prophet and granted me a Book. I am a Messenger of God and my mission is to warn you of God's severe punishment and give you the tidings of God's reward for the faithful. I have performed my duty. If you follow my instructions, you will achieve prosperity and salvation, and if you refuse to believe in my faith, I will be persistent and resistant until God passes a judgment between me and you'. [98]







  Finally, the Quraysh chiefs decided that it would be to their advantage if the Prophet would agree to stop denouncing their gods and idols and, in return, they, too, would stop disturbing him. So again they went to Abu Talib and asked him to talk to the Prophet about their request. The Holy Prophet of Islam answered, `Shall I not ask them to utter a phrase that is best for them and that brings the - fn prosperity, honour and eternal salvation?'







  Abu Jahl said, `We are ready to utter ten phrases, let alone one single phrase'.



  Then they asked the Holy Prophet of Islam what that phrase was. He said, `There is no god but God'.







  This divine strategy severely upset and disappointed the Quraysh chiefs. The obstinate Abu Jahl said, `Ask for something other than this statement'.







  The Holy Prophet of Islam answered with the utmost decisiveness and the strongest determination, `I will demand nothing other than this, even if you put the sun in my hand'. [99]







  Realizing that neither blandishments nor threats would work with him and that they could by no means prevent him from pursuing his goal, the infidel Quraysh chiefs decided to treat him most severely.





  [h=1]شاب وفتاة يعتنقان الإسلام ثم يتزوجان بعدها مباشرة | عثمان بن فاروق[/h]  



​ ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35Jy47sEA9Y​ ​ 



​  [h=1]شمسي في ?*وار جميل وهادئ يشر?* الإسلام لزوجين غير مسلمين[/h]  




​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tISKytP6wg0​ ​ ​ 



​  [h=1]شاب بلغاري يعتنق الإسلام بعد إقناع الدعاة له بنبوة سيدنا م?*مد[/h]  


​ ​  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXU7B4pRTvs[/FONT]


----------



## revol (Oct 26, 2021)

﻿The natural disposition of man is that if he is given a choice to live an austere life in which he has few material comforts and not a lot of possessions and wealth, he would inevitably choose the life of a king; but one person in this life, when he was given these two choices, chose an austere life with few material comforts instead of having a lot of possessions and wealth!


﻿
﻿Yes… it was the master of asceticism, an example for the people, may Allah send prayers and blessings upon him. Allah sent an angel to him to ask him to choose between being a Prophet king or a slave Messenger. The angel said to him (peace be upon him), as Ibn Katheer recorded in his tafsir of the Quran,

﻿
﻿<‘If you wish, I will give you [treasures] from the stores of the earth and keys [to riches] no Prophet before you has ever been given or will be given to anyone after you. And all of that will not decrease what Allah has kept in store for you at all. Or if you like, [it will be kept for] both [treasures] to be given to you in the next life.’

﻿
﻿The Prophet (peace be upon him) replied, ‘Keep them both for me in the next life.’
﻿

﻿
﻿The asceticism of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) in his home 
﻿
﻿Truly, a person is amazed by what the scholars of the Prophet’s biography have described about the Prophet’s home and the little that was in it. It did not have anything that attracts one’s eyes of furniture and the like. ‘Umar ibn Al-Khattab (may Allah be pleased with him) entered upon the Prophet (peace be upon him) one day and saw him (peace be upon him) resting on a mat which had left marks on the side of his body. ‘Umar then looked at the Prophet’s cupboard and saw only a small amount of barley there, about four round handfuls of it, and another small amount of leaves in another corner of his room.
﻿


﻿
﻿The asceticism of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) in his food and drink 
﻿
﻿The Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) used to have just enough food and drink to be able to live. If we contemplate on the life of the Prophet (peace be upon him), considering how he lived, we would notice something amazing; he (peace be upon him) remained hungry for long periods of time, not finding anything to eat although he was the chosen one, the Messenger of Allah. Abu Hurayrah said, “The family of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) did not eat their fill for three successive days until he died.”
﻿


﻿
﻿
﻿
﻿The asceticism of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) with regards to his clothing 
﻿
﻿ With his ability to own the most expensive clothes, he chose to abstain from wearing such garments. Abu Burdah (may Alah be pleased with him) entered upon Aisha (may Allah be pleased with her). She took out a coarse garment and Mulabbada [rough textured] wrap, then said, “The Prophet’s soul was taken when his only possesions were these” related by Al-Bukhari
﻿
﻿
﻿The asceticism of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) with regards to money 
﻿
﻿ When some people talked about the distribution of the booty, the Prophet (peace be upon him) said, “I have only one fifth of the booty [Fa’y], and this one fifth is returned to you” related by Abu Dawud That is, the Prophet (peace be upon him) did not take for himself the fifth which was his right of the booty. In fact, he used to give it away to the Muslims in charity! Despite all of this, his tongue did not stop asking for his state of poverty and ascetic life to continue. He (peace be upon him) used to supplicate his Lord, saying, Oh Allah, provide the family of Muhammad with just a bare subsistence related by Al-Bukhari 


﻿
﻿
﻿When the Prophet (peace be upon him) died, 
﻿
﻿he did not leave a palace, treasure, gardens or storehouses. ‘Umar ibn Al-Khattab (may Allah be pleased with him) told us all that he left, saying, “The Prophet (peace be upon him) did not leave anything but his weapons, a white mule and some land which he had left to be given in charity” related by Al-Bukhari In fact, the Prophet (peace be upon him) had prohibited all of that for them (his family) as he said  The Prophets cannot be inherited from; whatever we leave behind is charity related by Al-Bukhari and Muslim


﻿
﻿, The Prophet (peace be upon him) was truly the most ascetic person in the world, accepting the order of his Lord for him to live the life of a poor, ascetic person, and for him to give his wives the choice to live an ascetic life with him or to be sent to their families’ homes. All of them (may Allah be pleased with them) chose to remain with him in that state.
﻿​ 

​  [h=1]قصة جميلة و?*زينة لفتاة أمريكية اعتنقت الإسلام وتوجه رسالة للمسلمين[/h]  ​ 

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f8-gLjIqiU​ ​ ​ 

​  [h=1]إلهكم ?*رضه الشيطان | شمسي في ?*وار هادئ مع إسر.ائيلي[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5uVOEnAtTI​ ​ ​ 
​  [h=1]شاب ينطق بالشهادة بعد أن ظل يمارس الإسلام في السر لمدة سنتين[/h]  

​ ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72XmEfU9wcY​


----------



## revol (Nov 3, 2021)

Regardless of the language

  Was Muhammad peace be upon him knows all the languages?

  But
  You find many of the Persians and the Romans, Jews and Christians

  Converted to Islam






  ""If greatness of purpose, smallness of means, and outstanding results are the three criteria of human genius, who could dare to compare any great man in modern history with Muhammad?"


  Non-Muslim Western and Far Eastern Philosophers' opinions about Muhammad peace be upon him:






  "Dr. T.V.N. Persaud, professor of Anatomy, says: ‘You have an illiterate person (Prophet Muhammad) making profound statements that are amazingly accurate, of a scientific nature...I personally can't see how this could be mere chance, there are too many accuracies and like Dr. Moore, I have no difficulty in my mind reconciling that this is a divine inspiration or revelation which lead him to these statements’.






  "My choice of Muhammad to lead the list of the world's most influential persons may surprise some readers and may be questioned by others, but he was the only man in history who was supremely successful on both the religious and secular level." --Michael H. Hart, THE 100: A RANKING OF THE MOST INFLUENTIAL PERSONS IN HISTORY, New York: Hart Publishing Company, Inc., 1978, p. 33.





  Joe Leigh Simpson, Professor of Obstetrics and Gynecology at the North Western University in Chicago in the United States of   America. Professor Simpson said: It follows, I think, that not only is there no conflict between genetics and religion, but in fact religion can guide science by adding revelation to some traditional scientific approaches. That there exists statements in the Qur’aan shown by science to be valid, which supports knowledge in the Qur’aan having been derived from Allah.





  Dr. T.V.N. Persaud is a Professor of Anatomy and Head of the Department of Anatomy, and a professor of Pediatrics and Child Health, University of Manitoba, Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. He is the author or editor of 25 books, and has published over 181 scientific papers. In 1991, he received the most distinguished award presented in the field of anatomy in Canada. "It seems to me that Muhammad was a very ordinary man. He could not read or write. In fact, he was illiterate. We are talking about 1400 years ago. You have someone who was illiterate making profound pronouncement and statements and are amazingly accurate about scientific nature. I personally cannot see how this could be mere chance. There are too many accuracy’s and, like Dr. Moore, I have no difficulty in my mind in concerning that this is a divine inspiration or revelation which led him to these statements."





  Professor Alfred Kroner who is one of the world’s most famous geologists

  "Thinking about many of these questions and thinking where Muhammad came from, he was after all a bedouin. I think it is almost impossible that he could have known about things like the common origin of the universe, because scientists have only found out within the last few years with very complicated and advanced technological methods that this is the case.





  Professor Yushudi Kusan: Director of the Tokyo Observatory,

  I can say, I am very mush impressed by finding true astronomical facts in the Qur’aan.

  Professor William W. Hay is one of the best known marine scientists in the United States. satellite photography and emote-sensing techniques. Professor Hay replied: I find it very interesting that this sort of information is in the ancient scripture of the Holy Qur’aan, and I have no way of knowing where they would come from, but I think it is extremely interesting that they are there and that this work is going on to discover it, the meaning of some of the passages. Professor Hay: Well, I would think it must be the divine being!





  "How, for instance, can any other appeal stand against that of the Moslem who, in approaching the pagan, says to him, however obscure or degraded he may be 'Embrace the faith, and you are at once equal and a brother.' Islam knows no color line." (S. S. Leeder, VEILED MYSTERIES OF EGYPT)





  "If a man like Muhammed were to assume the dictatorship of the modern world, he would succeed in solving its problems that would bring it the much needed peace and happiness." George Bernard Shaw





  The founder of twenty terrestrial empires and of one spiritual empire, that is Muhammed. As regards all standards by which human greatness may be measured, we may well ask, is there any man greater than he? " Lamartine, Historie de la Turquie, Paris 1854, Vol. 11 pp. 276-2727





  "It (Islam) replaced monkishness by manliness. It gives hope to the slave, brotherhood to mankind, and recognition of the fundamental facts of human nature." --Canon Taylor, Paper read before the Church Congress at Walverhamton, Oct. 7, 1887; Quoted by Arnoud in THE PREACHING OF ISLAM, pp. 71-72.





  Professor Palmer a scientist from the U.S.:  We need research into the history of early Middle Eastern oral traditions to know whether in fact such historical events have been reported. If there is no such record, it strengthens the belief that Allah transmitted through Muhammad bits of his knowledge that we have only discovered for ourselves in recent times. We look forward to a continuing dialogue on the topic of science in the Qur’aan in the context of geology. Thank you very much.





  Professor Tagata Tagasone, formerly Head of the Department of Anatomy and Embryology at the University of Shiang Mai in Thailand. He is now the Dean of the College of the Medicine at the University. From my studies and from what I have learned throughout this conference, I believe that everything that has been recorded in the Qur’aan 1400 years ago must be the truth, that can be proved by the scientific means. Since the Prophet Muhammad could neither read nor write, Muhammad must be a messenger who relayed this truth which was revealed to him as an enlightenment by the One Who is an eligible Creator. This Creator must be Allah, or Allah. Therefore, I think this is the time to say ‘Laa ilaaha illallah’, that there is no Allah to worship except Allah, ‘Muhammad Rasool Allah’, Muhammad is messenger of Allah...





  Professor Armstrong, Scientist works at NASA, I am impressed that how remarkably some of the ancient writings seem to correspond to modern and recent Astronomy. There may well have to be something beyond what we understand as ordinary human experience to account for the writings that we have seen.





  Professor Dorja Rao, It is difficult to imagine that this type of knowledge was existing at that time, around 1400 years back. May be some of the things they have simple idea about, but do describe those things in great detail is very difficult. So, this is definitely not a simple human knowledge.





  "No other society has such a record of success in uniting in an equality of status, of opportunity and endeavour so many and so varied races of mankind. The great Muslim communities of Africa, India and Indonesia, perhaps also the small community in Japan, show that Islam has still the ower to reconcile apparently irreconcilable elements of race and tradition. If ever the opposition of the great societies of the East and west is to be replaced by cooperation, the mediation of Islam is an indispensable condition." (H.A.R. Gibb, WHITHER ISLAM, p. 379)

  [h=1]شاب بلغاري يعتنق الإسلام بعد إقناع الدعاة له بنبوة سيدنا م?*مد[/h]   




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXU7B4pRTvs






  [h=1]كن عبدا ?*را! - ?*مزة تزورتزس[/h]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eni4y18GJLI


----------



## revol (Nov 10, 2021)

​ ​  [h=1]منصور و م?*مد علي في ?*وار مع مل?*د / لماذا لا تستطيعون ?*فظ القرآن اذا كان سهل ال?*فظ[/h]  



​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz0_z8vzP8s​ ​ ​


                  [h=1]أول لقاء بين م?*مد ?*جاب وجون عابد الشيطان[/h]  



​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7mDj6bxZpw​ ​ ​ ​  [h=1]عثمان بن فاروق يقلب الطاولة على مبشرتين مسي?*يتين[/h]  



​ ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Unmek3gGhM​ ​


----------



## revol (Nov 18, 2021)

in quran
And verily in cattle (too) will ye find an instructive sign. From what is within their bodies between excretions and blood, We produce, for your drink, milk, pure and agreeable to those who drink it.






Milk is a Blood Production (New Scientific Miracle in Quran)
SCIENCE AFFIRMS MILK IS ORIGINATED FROM BLOOD
???

Allah the Almighty God says in Quran:
16:66) And verily! In the cattle, there is a lesson for you. We give you to drink of that which is in their bellies, from between excretions and blood, pure milk; palatable to the drinkers.




Scientists say:
There is waste in the blood by that definition. The kidneys filter the blood. Excretions… nutrition from the Gastro-intestinal tract or ‘excretions’ with useful nutrients is absorbed into the blood. It feeds the mammary glands to make nutrition full milk. Waist is filtered from the blood by the kidneys

You we eat food… it gets digested… while being digested nutrients are absorbed into the blood…. the blood makes the milk…. the blood is filtered perfectly by the breast or cow’s udders to make amazing milk ? and the blood is filtered through the kidneys and you suffocate
! So the breast doesn’t take junk from the blood. It’s highly selective




Remember Allah says
(16:66) And that for you in the camels/livestock (is) an example (E) , We make you drink from what (is) in its bellies/insides, clear/pure milk pleasant tasting to the drinking, from between fully and partially digested food/feces and blood.

So with this we read ‘from fully and partially digested food’

Food digests in stages. Near the end of the Gut it is fully, near the top it is partially digested.

When we read in Quran from ‘feces’ it just means food that is being digested.




It’s amazing how Quran mentions blood from milk!

1) nutrients do come from the blood taken from the gut
2) milk is made from blood!!
So cool man!



??This
(16:66) And verily in cattle (too) will you find an instructive sign. From what is within their bodies between excretions and blood, We produce, for your drink, milk, pure and agreeable to those who drink it.

So we have
Food
Digestion
Partially digested food
Fully digested food
Absorption of water, vitamins and nutrients into blood
Blood feeds mammary glands
Milk produced



??Scientific reference
1-https://www.geeksaresexy.net/2018/04/13/did-you-know-milk-is-just-filtered-blood/

??2- https://youtu.be/NcsGpDFKCgY
Scientists also mention that “Milk Is Just Filtered Blood”
Quotes:
“weird as this seems, all mammal milk is, in fact, made from blood , Yeah This is a Fact ? , because blood contains lots of nutrients, and the baby need lots of sugar, fat, and protein to grow complex brains and bodies. there is a tiny sacs that grap the pasing blood and do some chemistry on them, and pass them to the inside of the sacs where they mix together to become milk .

??▪︎Reference: https://steemit.com/life/@dippa/milk-is-...lieve-that

??▪︎4- See this reference too
https://www.realclearscience.com/video/2...blood.html



{And indeed, for you in grazing livestock is a lesson. We give you drink from what is in their bellies – between contents of intestine and blood – pure milk, palatable to drinkers.}(Al-Qur’an 16:66)

?Following the advancement of scientific research throughout the centuries, man came to learn that the components of milk are extracted from chyme after the digestion of the food, and run in the blood stream to reach the mammary glands in the udders of females that extract the components of milk from blood retaining no traces of chyme or blood in the milk.



?However, the Holy Qur’an disclosed these secrets to its readers in the most beautiful and most concise way 14 hundred years ago.

?Who taught Muhammad (peace be upon him) the secrets of the digestive system and the circulatory system and the subtle processes going on in the mammary glands other than Allah, Who knows the secrets in earth and heavens and Who knows the mysteries of what He has created? This is enough evidence that the Qur’an is revealed by Allah , the Exalted and that Muhammad (peace be upon him) is His Messenger.




Allah (Subhanahu wa taala) says:
“But Allah bears witness to that which He has revealed to you. He has sent it (Quran) down with His knowledge, and the angels bear witness [as well]. And sufficient is Allah as Witness..” (Quran 4:166)



​ ​ شاب م?*ترم يسأل عباس عن مِلك اليمين في الإسلام وإجابة رائعة



​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSV-yRbZinI​ ​ 

​    [h=1]مسي?*ية تقول كلاماً صادماً ?*تى الشيخ أمسك رأسه من هول الصدمة[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhhSP7QDik8​ ​ 

​        [h=1]أول لقاء بين شمسي والمبشرة المسي?*ية كاي[/h]  

​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rifkVZT3UQ​ ​


----------



## revol (Nov 23, 2021)

story of prophet Ibrahim (Abraham) as He Almighty says: (And (remember) when Ibrahim (Abraham) said, “My Lord! Show me how you give life to the dead.” He (Allah) said: “Do you not believe?” He [Ibrahim (Abraham)] said: “Yes (I believe), but to be stronger in Faith.” He said: “Take four birds, then cause them to incline towards you (then slaughter them, cut them into pieces), and then put a portion of them on every hill, and call them, they will come to you in haste. And know that Allah is All-Mighty, All-Wise.”){Sûrat Al-Baqarah- The Cow-verse 260 }.






This verse indicates God's ability to revive the dead
The Prophet Abraham asked God, How do you revive the dead, O Lord?


God said to him, “Bring four different birds, then slaughter them and throw a parts of them on every mountain, then summon these birds, and God will revive these birds again and the birds will come to you.”
This is God's ability to revive the dead







  [h=1]العقيدة الإسلامية بسيطة | عثمان بن فاروق في ?*وار مع مسي?*يين Speakers Corner | Hyde Park[/h]   





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_w3RN3M4V0







  [h=1]شمسي يتجنب بصعوبة مصاف?*ة سيدة بريطانية بعد إطلالة سريعة #sfdawahArabic#[/h]   





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_099wAwFM4



  [h=1]إجابة تس?*ق الفم لمن يقولون أن النبي كان منجذب جنسيا لل... - عباقرة: ?*مزة وعباس Speaker's corner[/h]



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M-HNrvvXb0&t=6s


----------



## revol (Dec 1, 2021)

The sun does not literally set in a muddy spring. The Quran verse you’re referring to says “He found it setting on a hot spring”. Of course, from background knowledge, it’s obvious that the sun doesn’t really set, and God is using figurative language here. Also another meaning for “find” is to perceive something a certain way. So this was simply talking about Zul-Qarnain seeing the sun like it was setting on a spring.





   he is saying that he was describing and sun doesnt set and rise  These are all perceptions  of the people themselves. What does the sun have to do with the story in all this? There is no where in the story where the sun is the focus 





  When one speaks of the setting and rising of the sun, no one is actually referring to the actual movement of the sun. They are talking about how it appears to move while on Earth. Therefore if you were at the place Zul-Qarnain was, and you looked at the horizon during the sunset at that time and place, and there happened to be a spring at the distance where the sunset was taking place, you would have seen the sun as setting on the spring.





  Does the Noble Qur'an says the sun sets in murky water??? by Dr Zakir Naik





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8R2rVgD2ok
​ 


​  [h=1]يابانية اعتنقت الإسلام وتطر?* أسئلة جميلة على الشيخ عثمان بن فاروق[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmzSVZ_tNc8​ ​ 


​  [h=1]بريطانية تشرب قهوة عربية بلفنجان، والشيخ يجهز دعوته Speaker's corner[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A4sENPU2Ek​ ​ 


​ ​  [h=1]أنت لست صادقاً مع نفسك | ?*مزة في ?*وار مع زائر #Speakerscorner #Arabic #scdawah[/h]  



​  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5uxKEuZF0Q[/FONT]


----------



## revol (Dec 7, 2021)

[h=1]هل أكل القط لسانكم | هاشم في مواجهة مسي?*يين #SCDAWAHArabic #speakerscorner[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDCPLv_VdRc&t=4s​ ​ 


​  [h=1]هندوسيون يسألون عثمان بن فاروق عن الشيعة وطالبان[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbDMKshDkz8​ ​ 

​  [h=1]زوجان م?*ترمان يتعرفان على الإسلام مع منصور[/h]   




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv4g__3J2K0



​  [h=1]العدالة في صلب المسي?* | ?*وار يست?*ق المشاهدة بين عثمان بن فاروق ومسي?*ية[/h]  


​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJez7eNqx8c&t=4s​ ​ ​


----------



## revol (Dec 17, 2021)

Surah Al-Anbiya, Ch. No. 21, V. No. 33… (Arabic)…. That it is Allah, who has created the nights and the day…. (Arabic)…. each one travelling in a orbit, with its own motion. It says that… The sun and the moon is travelling in a orbit… orbit means revolving – with its own motion means… rotating. ‘Yasbahun’ is an Arabic word, describing the motion of a moving body for a celestial body. It is rotating… it revolving and rotating





  He created the heavens and the Earth with truth. He wraps the night around the day and wraps the day around the night, and has made the Sun and Moon subservient, each one running for a specified term. Is He not indeed the Almighty, the Endlessly Forgiving? ( Surat az-Zumar, 5)





  In the above verse the movement of the Earth is described by the word “yukawwiru,” which comes from root verb “takwir,” meaning “to cover up a spherical body,” in the way that the rotation of the Earth gives rise to night and day, like the winding of a turban. In addition to the spherical shape of the Earth the word is also the most accurate expression of its movement around the Sun. Because of the Earth’s spherical shape and its movement around the Sun, the Sun always illuminates one side of the Earth while the other is in darkness. The side in shadow is shrouded by the darkness of night, to be replaced by the brightness of day when the Sun rises. The positions of the Sun and Earth are revealed as follows in Surah Ya Sin:





  And the Sun runs to its resting place. That is the decree of the Almighty, the All-Knowing. And We have decreed set phases for the Moon, until it ends up looking like an old palm spathe. It is not for the Sun to overtake the Moon nor for the night to outstrip the day; each one is swimming in a sphere. (Surah Ya Sin, 38-40)





  The movements of the Sun and Moon in verse 40 of Surah Ya Sin are described by the Arabic word "yasbahoona," meaning “flowing, passing or swimming.” This word refers to an action performed by someone on their own. Someone acting according to this verb continues to perform it alone, with no intervention from anyone else. The above verses may therefore be referring to the Sun’s independent movement in the universe, independent of any other celestial body. (Allah knows the truth.) It is impossible for us to see or follow the movement of the Sun with our own eyes. It is only possible to determine that movement using special technological equipment. As stated in verse 39 of Surah Ya Sin, in addition to rotating around its own axis once every 26 days, the Sun also moves through its own course.





  The verse also reports that the Sun is not allowed to “overtake the Moon,” and the Qur’an thus states that the Sun and Moon do not revolve around the same body, as astronomers put it. At the same time, the verse makes it clear that there is no connection between the motion responsible for night and day and the movement of the Sun and Moon.







  In Surah An-Nami, 27:88, Allah Almighty says (which means):

  “And you see the mountains, you think them to be firmly fixed, but they are moving, the movement of the clouds. The doing of Allah, Who has perfected every single thing. Surely He is Well-Acquainted with what you are doing.”

  So the mountains are described in this verse as moving with ‘the movement of the clouds.” This is obviously a reference to the Earth’s rotation, as the mountains may appear to be stationary, they actually moving as the Earth rotates.





  see here




  [h=1]مؤثر!! عائلة مسلم جديد تعتنق الإسلام عبر البث وإجهاش بالبكاء[/h]   






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZehD2MGW9M







  The Quran Mentions that the Sun Rotates about its Axis 1400 years ago - Dr Zakir Naik






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dh8hzU9XFw







  [h=1]شاب ألماني ينطق بالشهادة ويرجع للإسلام بعد أن تركه بسبب إيمانه بالتطور[/h]   





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nXyaBxLI5E






  FULL - Dr. Zakir Naik The Quran and the Bible in the Light of Science vs Dr William Campbell





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk61hslLHlw


----------



## revol (Dec 25, 2021)

Everyone says that he loves God, 
  but is God a human being who eats and defecates and was born from the vagina of a woman
   and sleeps and regrets and is killed by those who created them to save the world from the sin of Adam and Eve





  Why do I and all the innocent bear the guilt of Adam and Eve?

  Why would he sacrifice himself when he could forgive without killing him?

  Why didn't the father sacrifice himself instead of sending his son?

   in Matthew 16-27:  For the Son of Man is going to come in his Father’s glory with his angels, and then he will reward each person according to what they have done.





  . Christ himself decides that each person will be rewarded according to his actions. This contradicts inherited sin and salvation by crucifixion, because the text indicates that salvation is by work and not by crucifixion

  He will not bear the sins of the people







  Ezekiel 18:20-
  New International Version
  20 The one who sins is the one who will die. The child will not share the guilt of the parent, nor will the parent share the guilt of the child. The righteousness of the righteous will be credited to them, and the wickedness of the wicked will be charged against them.

  And why, why and why Paul's hoaxes and the church never ends


  And Paul, the first enemy of Christ, invented the story of redemption and crucifixion
  It is a pagan myth, and the truth is that Christ did not die









  . Hard to imagine. On one hand, we have Matthew, Mark, Luke and John telling us . . . oh, excuse me. I meant to say, we have Anonymous, Anonymous, Anonymous and Anonymous telling us . . . well, what? What do they tell us? That they can’t even agree on what Jesus wore, drank, did or said? After all, Matthew 27:28 tells us the Roman soldiers dressed Jesus with a scarlet robe. John 19:2 says it was purple. Matthew 27:34 says the Romans gave Jesus sour wine mingled with gall. Mark 15:23 says it was mixed with myrrh. Mark 15:25 tells us Jesus was crucified before the third hour, but John 19:14–15 says it was “about the sixth hour.” Luke 23:46 says Jesus’ last words were “Father, into Your hands I commit my spirit,” but John 19:30: says they were “It is finished!”






  Despite the clear verses in the Bible, 
  Christ is just a prophet of God

  They leave it and turn around superstitions written by unknown people that tell fabricated stories about Christ

  Is this God?
  No of course

  Praise be to allah. The Muslim loves the perfect God who is not subject to his creatures and who bestows authority and prophecy to Christ, the Prophet Muhammad and all the prophets, peace be upon them.
  What Christians call the father

  Now we know the name of the scammers




  [h=1]ولادة عيسى عليه السلام وفقاً لما ورد في القرآن الكريم || الدكتور ذاكر نايك[/h]  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idtASxe6XkU







  [h=1]أ?*مد ديدات ي?*دد ميلاد عيسى عليه السلام[/h]   


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5vwrIJvXCc





  هل مات عيسى من اجل خطايانا؟ الشيخ خالد ياسين




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLcVlwiqnTs







  هل مات المسي?* من أجل خطايانا؟ - د. لورنس براون





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSZP61IVp8U


----------



## revol (Jan 4, 2022)

The origin of the universe is described in the Qur'an in the following verse:​ ​ "He is the Originator of the heavens and the earth."(The Qur'an, 6:101)​ 


​ This information given in the Qur'an is in full agreement with the findings of contemporary science. The conclusion that astrophysics has reached today is that the entire universe, together with the dimensions of matter and time, came into existence as a result of a great explosion that occurred in no time. This event, known as "The Big Bang" proved that the universe was created from nothingness as the result of the explosion of a single point. Modern scientific circles are in agreement that the Big Bang is the only rational and provable explanation of the beginning of the universe and of how the universe came into being.



​ ​ Before the Big Bang, there was no such thing as matter. From a condition of non-existence in which neither matter, nor energy, nor even time existed, and which can only be described metaphysically, matter, energy, and time were all created. This fact, only recently discovered by modern physics, was announced to us in the Qur'an 1,400 years ago.



​ ​ The sensitive sensors on board the COBE space satellite which was launched by NASA in 1992, captured evidentiary remnants of the Big Bang. This discovery served as evidence for the Big Bang, which is the scientific explanation of the fact that the universe was created from nothing.​ 



​ also​ ​ In the Qur'an, which was revealed 14 centuries ago at a time when the science of astronomy was still primitive, the expansion of the universe was described like this:​ ​ "And it is We who have constructed the heaven with might, and verily, it is We who are steadily expanding it."​ (The Qur'an, 51:47)​ 

​ The word "heaven", as stated in this verse, is used in various places in the Qur'an with the meaning of space and universe. Here again, the word is used with this meaning. In other words, in the Qur'an it is revealed that the universe "expands". And this is the very conclusion that science has reached today.​ ​ 

​ Georges Lemaitre​ ​ Until the dawn of the 20th century, the only view prevailing in the world of science was that "the universe has a constant nature and it has existed since infinite time". The research, observations, and calculations carried out by means of modern technology, however, have revealed that the universe in fact had a beginning, and that it constantly "expands".


​ ​ At the beginning of the 20th century, the Russian physicist Alexander Friedmann and the Belgian cosmologist Georges Lemaitre theoretically calculated that the universe is in constant motion and that it is expanding.​ ​ 

​ Edwin Hubble with his giant telescope​ ​ This fact was proved also by observational data in 1929. While observing the sky with a telescope, Edwin Hubble, the American astronomer, discovered that the stars and galaxies were constantly moving away from each other. A universe where everything constantly moves away from everything else implied a constantly expanding universe. The observations carried out in the following years verified that the universe is constantly expanding. This fact was explained in the Qur'an when that was still unknown to anyone. This is because the Qur'an is the word of God, the Creator, and the Ruler of the entire universe.​ 


​ 


  [h=1]مسي?*ية تعتنق الإسلام مع الشيخ عثمان بعد اقتناعها بنبوة النبي م?*مد[/h]   






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30axD0ghL-w




  [h=1]لماذا ت?*دث الكتاب المقدس عن ظهور الزومبي؟ - ?*وار ?*مزة مع مسي?*يين[/h]   






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUO9GXHHIbk


  [h=1]شاب بريطاني يعتنق الإسلام وهاتون تصرخ من وراء - علي دعوة[/h]   





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZPAfuje_4A&t=4s


----------



## revol (Jan 13, 2022)

​  [h=1]شابة إنجليزية تسأل كيف يمكن تعدد الزوجات للرجال وليس للنساء[/h]



​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OphML8cxv5I​ 



​  [h=1]بريطانية درست العربية تعدل م?*مد ?*جاب أخطاء للعربية، و?*جاب يتفاجئ P2[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9TiptqnwKw​ ​ 


​  [h=1]المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة | م?*مد ?*جاب في ?*وار مع فتاة | Speakers Corner | Hyde Park[/h]  


​ ​ ​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9-E1Snv3WA​ 




​  [h=1]بريطانية تريد معانقة شمسي بعد نطق الشهادتين[/h]  


​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAEigVNQkPo​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## revol (Jan 21, 2022)

Surah Abasa

  80: 24 Let man consider his food. 
  80: 25 We poured down water in abundance, 
  80: 26 then We split the earth, a proper splitting. 
  80: 27 And then We made grains grow therein, 
  80: 28 grapes and greens,
  80: 29 olive and palm trees, 
  80: 30 dense luxurious gardens,
  80: 31 and fruit and fodder. 
  80: 32 All this to be a provision for you and your cattle. 
  Relationship with the Previous Part






  The previous part mentions proofs denoting Allah’s ability in the creation of man. Then this part mentions proofs confirming Allah’s ability in creating the vast universe with its amazing creation.
  Tafsir
  80: 24 Let man consider his food. 

  Let this ungrateful man, who does not fulfill Allah’s obligations on him, consider the food that Allah has given him. This reflection may lead him to worship Allah sincerely, obey His commands, and avoid His prohibitions.
  80: 25 We poured down water in abundance, 

  The ayah mentions how Allah created the food that man eats.






  Allah, the able, has caused rain to pour down from the sky in abundance, which has a vital role in growing plants that man eats.  
  80: 26 then We split the earth, a proper splitting. 





  After causing rain to come down from the sky, Allah, the Able, makes the earth split, a proper splitting, so that different kinds of plants grow. 
  80: 27 And then We made grains grow therein, 
  80: 28 grapes and greens,
  80: 29 olive and palm trees, 
  80: 30 dense luxurious gardens,
  80: 31 and fruit and fodder. 






  Allah, the Generous, makes grains that man eats grow on earth. He also makes grapes, greens, such as cucumber, olive, and palm trees, dense luxurious gardens, fruit, and fodder grow on earth. Man can enjoy eating these different kinds of plants and use the fodder for feeding his cattle. 
  80: 32 All this to be a provision for you and your cattle. 






  Allah makes all these plants, fruits, trees, and gardens grow to be provisions for people and the cattle in this world.
  Learned Lessons from Surah Abasa Ayah 24-32

  •           Allah commands people to reflect on the blessing of food that they eat and think about how Allah makes it grow by causing rain to come down from the sky and making the earth split. Then different kinds of plants, grains, and fruits grow. 






  •           The ayat mention eight kinds of plants. They are as follows: 1) Grains, such as wheat, rice, and oats. The grains are mentioned first because they are a staple food. 2) Grape is mentioned after the grains because it is nourishment and fruit at the same time. 3) Greens refer to any green edible plant that is eaten raw, such as a cucumber. 4) Olive. 5) Palm trees. 6) Dense and luxurious gardens. 7) Fruit. 8) Fodder is food that is given to cattle. 

  •           Allah, out of His generosity, has created different kinds of plants and fruits to be food for people and animals.

  •           Allah, who has created all these different kinds of plants and fruits, is able to resurrect people from their graves for reckoning on the Day of Judgment.






  [h=1]شاب ألماني ينطق بالشهادة ويرجع للإسلام بعد أن تركه بسبب إيمانه بالتطور[/h]   






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nXyaBxLI5E







  [h=1]نصي?*ة مهمة من عثمان بن فاروق مع ثلاثة تائبين من التشيع[/h]   





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qzSNiDKVQs



  [h=1]مبشر جاء للتبشير بالمسي?*ية فاعتنق الإسلام[/h]  ​ 



​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axW9_g7Jj4g


----------



## revol (Jan 28, 2022)

Islam places great emphasis on cleanliness, in both its physical and spiritual aspects







  ISLAM, as we learn from the Quran and Hadith, is a religion of nature. Islam and nature being indeed each other’s counterparts. Nature loves cleanliness and abhors pollution: that is why this highly desirable feature of human existence—cleanliness—is one of the basic tenets of the Islamic faith.





  What is the nature of the Islamic faith? It is to lead a life in total consonance with the will of God. And such a life can have its beginnings only in a condition of exemplary personal hygiene.





  According to a Hadith, the keeping of oneself clean is one half of faith; this indicates the emphasis laid upon hygiene in Islamic practice. The cleanliness factor is thus a major segment of the very essence of Islam.






  This is clearly in evidence at the appointed times of worship—the most sublime form of worship being salat (namaz) or prayer which is engaged in five times a day. Each time the hour of prayer arrives the first thing the good Muslim must do is perform his ablution. Ablution (wudu) entails the washing of all the exposed parts of the body. As a cleansing process, wudu is the equivalent of a half-bath. In this way, the devout Muslim takes a half-bath five times daily.





  In the first phase of Islam, it was common practice for Muslims to take a bath daily before the fajr (dawn) prayers. Bathing thus, became a regular daily feature of every Muslim’s life.





  The servant of Uthman, the third Caliph, tells of how the Caliph used unfailingly to take a bath once or twice daily. If Muslims have always attached great importance to cleanliness, it is because of the explicit commands on this subject in the Quran.





  When the Quran began to be revealed, one of its signal injunctions was: “Cleanse your garments and keep away from all pollution.” (74: 4)





  The cleanliness of clothes is a necessary concomitant of the purity of the body. Without that, the body is not one hundred per cent clean.





  Indeed, as much stress is laid on cleanliness as on the avoidance of wearing showy apparel. In Islam, the devotee is required, ideally to worship in clothes which are simple, and above all, clean.





  In the realm of spiritual development, one of the principal elements is purification through penitence. As the Quran says “God loves those who turn to Him in repentance and purify themselves.” (2: 222)




  Just as repentance frees body and soul of worldly moral duress, so does water remove impurities from body and clothing. Islam accordingly, exhorts one to turn in remembrance to God, thus purifying the soul.






  The mosque, the focal point of Islamic life, is called in a Hadith the “home of the pious people.”






  As the Quran puts it: “There you shall find men who would keep pure. God loves those who purify themselves” (9: 108). We are asked, therefore, to clean the mosque, ridding it of noise and dust, just as Abraham and Ishmael were enjoined “to cleanse our House (the Kabah) for those who walk around it, who meditate in it, and who kneel and prostrate themselves.” (2: 125)





      Just as repentance frees body and soul of worldly moral duress, so does water remove impurities from body and clothing. 




  Following the examples of the sanitising of the mosque, Muslims are urged to keep their bodies pure by ablution and bathing, their clothes clean by regular washing and their houses and their surrounding spotless. These practices are incumbent upon every Muslim.





  According to a Hadith, the Prophet Muhammad said, “God is pure and loves purity,” which means that cleanliness and purity are on the highest scale of cardinal virtues. What God loves is undoubtedly of supreme value. Every Muslim must, in consequence, lead a life marked by cleanliness and purity in order to earn the approval of his Creator.






  [h=1]مبشر مسي?*ي جاء كي يناظر ش.عثمان بن فاروق + مسي?*ية تعتنق الإسلام[/h]   





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEInfXQNmaU







  [h=1]شمسي يدعو امرأة فرنسية للإسلام[/h]   





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihujtaGE9kQ








  [h=1]لماذا تستنجون بورق المر?*اض وليس بالماء؟ - ?*وار منصور مع مل?*دين[/h]

 Why do you use toilet paper and not water? Mansour's dialogue with atheists





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT7wSQNoT0o


----------



## revol (Feb 9, 2022)

Another astonishing piece of revelation that the Qur'an gives about the future is to be found in the first verses of Sura Rum, which refers to the Byzantine Empire, the eastern part of the later Roman Empire. In these verses, it is stated that the Byzantine Empire had met with a great defeat, but that it would soon gain victory.







  "Elif, Lam, Mim. The Romans have been defeated in the lowest land, but after their defeat they will themselves be victorious in a few years' time. The affair is God's from beginning to end."
  (The Qur'an, 30:1-4)





  The Dead Sea basin where Byzantium was defeated by Persians. Above is a satellite photograph of the region. The Lake of Lut region, which is the lowest region of the world, is 395 meter below the sea level.







  These verses were revealed around 620 AD, almost seven years after the severe defeat of Christian Byzantium at the hands of the idolater Persians. Yet it was related in the verses that Byzantium would shortly be victorious. In fact, Byzantium had then suffered such heavy losses that it seemed impossible for it even to survive, let alone be victorious again.






  Not only the Persians, but also Avars, Slavs and Lombards posed serious threats to the Byzantine Empire. The Avars had reached as far as the walls of Constantinople. The Byzantine Emperor Heraclius had ordered the gold and silver in churches to be melted and turned into money in order to meet the expenses of the army. When these proved insufficient, even bronze statues were melted down to be turned into money.






  Many governors had revolted against Emperor Heraclius, and the empire was on the point of collapse. Mesopotamia, Cilicia, Syria, Palestine, Egypt and Armenia, which had earlier belonged to Byzantium, were invaded by the idolater Persians.(20)






  In short, everyone was expecting the Byzantine Empire to be destroyed. But right at that moment, the first verses of Sura Rum were revealed, announcing that Byzantium would triumph in a few years' time. This victory seemed so impossible that Arab polytheists had gone so far as to make fun of these verses. They thought that the victory announced in the Qur'an would never come true.






  Around seven years after the revelation of the first verses of Sura Rum, in December 627 AD, a decisive battle between Byzantium and the Persian Empire was fought at Nineveh. And this time the Byzantine army unexpectedly defeated the Persians. A few months later, the Persians had to make an agreement with Byzantium, which obliged them to return the territories they had taken from it.(21)







  At the end, "the victory of the Romans," proclaimed by God in the Qur'an, miraculously came true.






  [h=1]ملا?*دة ي?*اصرون مسلماً ويلقون بشبهات كثيرة ?*ول الإسلام - الجزء الأول[/h]   





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nrbu-1_IcS8






  [h=1]ملا?*دة ي?*اصرون مسلماً ويلقون بشبهات كثيرة ?*ول الإسلام - الجزء الثاني[/h]   





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Iq8arQcHR8






  [h=1]نهاية رائعة: زوجة جندي أمريكي تعتنق الإسلام مع ش.عثمان بن فاروق[/h]   





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBGPUXJYo_w


----------



## revol (Feb 18, 2022)

Hell is found in the Abrahamic religions​ ​ ​ Bible verses that deny unconditional love​ ​ 

​ ​ Indeed, some among Christians believe that their "All-Love" God does not allow His Creatures to be damned for eternal hell. For these people, this punishment would be unfair because, always according to them, why punish eternally a fault which is not?​ As paradoxical as it may seem, the God-Love of Christians: The Jesus of the NT, speaks of hell many times more than in all of A.T. Let us see the verses in question:​ ​ 33Ye serpents, ye generation of vipers, how can ye escape the damnation of hell? "(Matthew 23.33)


​ ​ 41 “Then he will say to those on his left, ‘Depart from me, you who are cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. ”(Matthew 25,41)​ ​ 22 But I tell you that anyone who is angry with a brother or sister[a] will be subject to judgment. Again, anyone who says to a brother or sister, ‘Raca,’[c] is answerable to the court. And anyone who says, ‘You fool!’ will be in danger of the fire of hell.”(Matthew 5,22)​ 

​ 29 If your right eye causes you to stumble, gouge it out and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to be thrown into hell. 30 And if your right hand causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to go into hell.​ "(Matthew 5,29-30)


​ ​ All of these verses make it clear that an everlasting and painful retribution awaits unbelievers in a place where there will be gnashing of teeth and weeping. It would be better to cut off eyes, hands or feet than to have to undergo this terrible punishment intended for the ungodly.​ ​ As we see, eternal hell is a reality in the Bible. Those who dispute this reality have only to contradict us on the matter and surely they will never succeed. The verses are explicit on the matter. Now we can ask ourselves several remarks:

​ ​ ​ 1) the NT Jesus who is a god of love speaks of eternal hell in the N.T. much more than in the A.T. (notion almost unknown by the way!)​ ​ 2) the wicked will suffer an eternal and exemplary punishment for their misdeeds​ ​ 3) how does this very particular category of Christians reconcile their conception of Love with the eternal punishment of hell?​ ​ 4) Christians are hypocrites when they tell us the "good news" of the Gospel because there is also very, very bad news in the texts for non-believers​ ​ 

​ Prabhakaran Asks Dr Zakir, "Will Non Muslims go to Heaven or Hell?"​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XF2hrkYbis​ ​ ​ ​ Q&A: Why Would God Create Us to Go To Hell? | Dr. Shabir Ally​ 

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z0qH9eXpZU​ ​


----------



## revol (Feb 28, 2022)

Allah says in the Quran what means

  : 
  {Glory be to Him Who made His servant to go on a night from the Sacred Mosque to the remote mosque of which We have blessed the precincts, so that We may show to him some of Our signs; surely He is the Hearing, the Seeing.} (Al-Israa' 17:1)


  There is no doubt that Al-Isra (the night journey) followed by Al-Miraj (the heavenly ascension) was one of the miracles in the life of our Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him). According to the most accepted view, it happened on the 27th of Rajab, the seventh month of the Hijri calendar, in the tenth year of Muhammad's prophethood.

  It is reported in Hadith literature, that the Messenger of Allah was carried from the Sacred Mosque in Makkah to the "Farthest Mosque" (Al-Masjid al-Aqsa) in Jerusalem on a creature called Al-Buraq in the company of the archangel Gabriel (peace be upon him). There he led a congregational prayer of the prophets of God.






  Then Gabriel took him to the heavens where he met the prophets Adam, John, Jesus, Idris, Aaron and Moses (peace be on them all). In the seventh heaven, he met Abraham (peace be on him).

  He was then brought to the Divine Presence. The details of this encounter are beautifully detailed in the beginning of surat An-Najm (52).






  Prayer: God-given Gift


  During this time, Allah ordered for his nation fifty daily Prayers. But on the Prophet's return, he was told by Prophet Moses (peace be on him) that his followers could not perform fifty Prayers. Thus, he went back and eventually it was reduced to five daily Prayers. After this, the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) returned to Makkah on the same night itself.


  Therefore, Muslims should be thankful to Allah for this gift. They should take care of it and never neglect it. It is the thing that allows the Muslim to communicate with the creator five times as day.





  Time and Space Are Not Bound for Allah


  One major lesson of that miraculous event, was that space and time which are bound by laws of nature for humans, are not so bound for Allah. On that night prophet Muhammad bridged time and space and this world, traveling to the heavens by Allah's will.

  I believe that for those who study philosophy the abstract as well as the symbolic implications of the event might be very stimulating indeed. The gap between the reality of this life and that of the life to come simply diminished. This is illustrated by the Prophet's encounter with other prophets who were long since dead as far as we normally think of it but who, in reality, live as beings in a different form somewhere else.





  The implications of the night journey cannot be overstated. The miraculous nature of the Prophet's journey established his divine-stated legitimacy as the seal of all prophets. Allah brought him to Him to show us his true worth in the sight of Allah.

  All religious traditions share the concept of miracles, that is, something that defies logic, nature, or the established constitution and course of things.





  We will limit our discussion to legitimate miracles from Allah, which are by definition the only true miracles. When the forces of disbelief are strong, typically the prophetic miracles that oppose them are stronger.

  Prophet Moses was given several miracles, which included his staff that turned into a massive snake and culminated in his parting of the Red Sea, as a divine response to the extreme infidelity of Pharaoh.





  Similarly, Prophet Jesus was given even the power to raise the dead, in order to establish his legitimacy before the Jews who would ultimately condemn him to death for blasphemy. Nevertheless, his miracles were undeniable by their nature, and it was only the obstinacy and arrogance of the people to whom he was sent that enabled them to deny him.

  Muhammad's night journey was obviously not easy for the pagan Makkans to believe. Nevertheless, the Prophet proved it logically by describing the approaching caravans that he overtook on his miraculous return.


  Thus, this particular prophetic miracle not only established the Prophet's eminence for Muslims as discussed above, but it also helped to prove his prophethood to the non-believers of his time.





  Celebrating the Event


  As far as the Muslims are concerned, there is no particular celebration, fast or prayer to commemorate Al-Isra and Al-Miraj. But in some places, the Muslims themselves have started to have commemorative functions, where the story of the night journey is told in poetry or lectures.


  While the Prophet himself did not establish these practices, there are scholars who maintain that gatherings meant to remind the Muslims of the importance of Al-Miraj in the history of Islam, or to remind us of the importance of love for the Prophet and the significance of the city of Jerusalem, are permissible.









 
  ISRA MI'RAJ










 
  Isra and Miraj (Night Journey) - Shaykh Hamza Yusuf

  [h=1]Ã™ÂŠÃ˜Â§Ã˜Â¨Ã˜Â§Ã™Â†Ã™ÂŠÃ˜Â© Ã˜ÂªÃ˜Â³Ã˜Â£Ã™Â„ Ã™Â„Ã™Â…Ã˜Â§Ã˜Â°Ã˜Â§ Ã˜ÂªÃ˜ÂµÃ˜Â¯Ã™Â‚Ã™ÂˆÃ™Â† Ã˜Â§Ã˜Â³Ã˜Â±Ã˜Â§Ã˜Â¡ Ã˜Â§Ã™Â„Ã™Â†Ã˜Â¨Ã™ÂŠ Ã™Â…Ã™Â† Ã™Â…Ã™ÂƒÃ˜Â© Ã˜Â§Ã™Â„Ã™Â‰ Ã˜Â§Ã™Â„Ã˜Â§Ã™Â‚Ã˜ÂµÃ™Â‰ Ã˜Â¨Ã™Â„Ã™ÂŠÃ™Â„Ã˜Â© Ã™ÂˆÃ˜Â§Ã˜*Ã˜Â¯Ã˜Â© Ã˜ÂŸ Ã˜Â¯ Ã˜Â°Ã˜Â§Ã™ÂƒÃ˜Â± Ã™Â†Ã˜Â§Ã™ÂŠÃ™Âƒ Dr Zakir Naik[/h]


----------



## revol (Mar 9, 2022)

صديقتي مسلمة وأتعلم منها عن الإسلام | زائرة تسأل ش.عثمان بن فاروق​
















مسيحي يتحدى المسلمين أن يروه نبوءات لسيدنا محمد فجاءه الرد​
















أي مسيحي ينتقد الشريعة الإسلامية أرسل له هذا الفيديو | دانيال حقيقتجو​


----------



## revol (Mar 30, 2022)

So here's some facts. To begin with the Kabah was built by Prophet Abraham long before Prophet Muhammad. Maybe your historical researchers failed to mention that?



The Prophet Muhammad (saw) didn't change the direction of prayer from Jerusalem to Mecca, God himself did.



"The foolish among the people will say, "What has turned them away from their qiblah, which they used to face?" Say, "To Allah belongs the east and the west. He guides whom He wills to a straight path." (2:142 Quran)



While that verse mentions the changing of the qiblah (the direction of prayer) it also makes it permissible to pray in ANY direction if one doesn't know where Mecca is. Where's your saturn worship at in this case?





The qiblah was changed as a test for a believer, because a believer, unlike others, accepts the commands of God.



"And We did not make the qiblah which you used to face except that We might make evident who would follow the Messenger from who would turn back on his heels. And indeed, it is difficult except for those whom Allah has guided. (2:143 Quran)





Muslims do not worship a box in the desert, they do not worship a prophet. Muslims worship the Creator, alone without partner.

There are 2 billion Muslims on this planet. Why don't you just ask one instead of believing garbage on the internet?



Say, "Is it other than Allah that you order me to worship, O ignorant ones?" (39:64 Quran)

▶ القرآن هو المعجزة و دليل النبوة للدكتور ذاكر نايك - YouTube














The Kaaba is the Qibla, i.e. the direction that Muslims face when they pray. It is important to point out that although Muslims turn towards the Kaaba to pray, they do not worship the Kaaba as such. Muslims worship only Allah and do not bow down to anyone other than Him.



Islam promotes unity

If Muslims were left free to choose the direction in which they want to pray, some would choose the north, others would choose the south, etc. In order to unite all Muslims in their worship of the One God, wherever they are, Islam asks them to all look in the same direction, i.e. that of the Kaaba. Muslims living west of the Kaaba look east, and those living east of the Kaaba look west to pray.



The Kaaba is in the center of the world map Muslims were the first to draw a world map. They first located the south in the upper part and the north in the lower part, with the Kaaba in the center. Later, western cartographers drew it the other way around, that is, with north and south located where we know them today. Nevertheless, alhamdulillah, the Kaaba has remained at the center of the world map.



Tawaf around the Kaaba

When Muslims go to the Masjid-e-Haram in Mecca, they do tawaf (they circle) around the Kaaba. This act symbolizes the belief and worship of one God; as each circle has only one center, there is also only one God (Allah) who is worthy of worship.



Muslims do not worship the black stone: Omar's hadith (may Allah be pleased with him) answers:

Regarding the black stone, al-hajar-al-aswaad, there is a hadith narrated by the illustrious companion of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him), Omar



In hadith 675 of chapter 56 of the book of Hajj found in volume 2 of Sahih Bukhari, Omar (may Allah be pleased with him) said: "I know that you are only a stone and that you cannot bring me good or bad.



People went up to the Kaaba to do adhan

During the Prophet's time, people even went up to the Kaaba to make the "adhan", or the call to prayer. To those who claim that Muslims worship the Kaaba we ask: what idolater would dare to stand on the idol he worships?









س11- لماذا تركعون للكعبة ان كنتم ضد عبادة الاصنام؟ - مفاهيم خاطئة عن الاسلام - د ذاكر نايك














الدكتور ذاكر نايك - بشرى بعث النبي محمد في كتب الديانات السابقة
















Change Of Qibla From Jerusalem To Kaaba By Nouman Ali


----------



## revol (Mar 30, 2022)

happiness of heart and soul





Congratulations to the Islamic nation on the advent of the holy month of Ramadan



Allah has prescribed fasting for all the previous communities even if it was different in the way and the time of accomplishing it. Allah says:



)يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون( [البقرة: 183]



(183) O you who have believed, decreed upon you is fasting as it was decreed upon those before you that you may become righteous -



Meaning of the verse:



﴾O believers! You have been prescribed As-Siyam [fasting] as It was prescribed for those who preceded you, so you will attain piety ﴿ [s. Al-Baqara (the Cow): c. 183]



From the second year of the Hegira, Allah عزّ وجلّ definitively prescribed the fasting of the month of Ramadan to humanity. It is an obligation for the adult Muslim. He must do it if he is a resident and not sick. In case he is ill, he is allowed to perform it later. This also applies to women who have given birth or are menstruating. Not sick and traveling, the adult Muslim has the choice of doing it during this month or postponing it to a later period. Allah has prescribed the fasting of the month of Ramadan from its beginning to its end. Its beginning is clearly fixed by the ocular vision of the lunar crescent of the month of Ramadân, or to complete the month of Sha‘bân (thirty days).



Allah has also determined the beginning of the day of fasting and its end by clearly specified limits,



Fasting during Ramadan means abstinence from all food or drink, including water and chewing gum, from dawn to sunset





لماذا علي أن أدفع الجزية؟ | ش. عثمان بن فاروق في حوار مع نصراني​
















نقاش مشتعل بين ش.عثمان بن فاروق ومنصرين نصبا كشكهما بجانب الشيخ​








 ... أخيراً وجده الشيخ عثمان ولكن​












لا تُصدقي كل ما يُقال لكِ | ش.عثمان بن فاروق في حوار مع أمريكية​


----------



## revol (May 2, 2022)

Eid al-Fitr is held immediately after Ramadan,



Celebrations can last up to three days,



Muslims begin Eid day celebrations by partaking in the prayer service that takes place shortly after dawn, followed by a short sermon.



On their way to the prayer, which is traditionally held in an open area, Muslims recite takbeerat, praising God by saying “Allahu Akbar”, meaning “God is great”.



It is customary to eat something sweet prior to the prayer such as date-filled biscuits known as maamoul.



Eid al-Fitr is one of two major festivals celebrated by Muslims each year, the other being Eid al-Adha, which falls later in the summer and honours Abraham’s willingness to sacrifice his son to Allah.



It is seen as a spiritual celebration of Allah’s gift of strength and endurance. It is also a time for charity, known as Zakat al-Fitr, when people are expected to give and show kindness.



Fasting is forbidden on the day of Eid, in contrast to the 30 days that came before.





People congratulate one another as they head home after Eid prayers. They spend the day visiting relatives and neighbours, and accepting sweets as they move around from house to house.



Each country has traditional desserts and sweets that are prepared before Eid or on the morning of the first day. These foods range from special biscuits and bread to cakes and puddings.



Children, dressed in new clothes, are offered gifts and money to celebrate the joyous occasion.



In some countries, families visit graveyards to offer their respects to departed family members.



It is common for the capitals of Muslim-majority countries to decorate their cities with lights and hold festivities to commemorate the end of Ramadan.







تكبيرات العيد لعدة دول بدقيقة ونصف - محمد كندو | Takbirat Al Eid Mohamad Kendo​














حوار مع أسترالي محترم لديه فضول للتعرف على الإسلام ينتهي بنهاية رائعة - الجزء الأول​
























حوار مع أسترالي محترم لديه فضول للتعرف على الإسلام ينتهي بنهاية رائعة - الجزء الثاني​


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Thread


----------



## revol (May 12, 2022)

1_



Charm is deceitful and beauty is vain,

but a woman who fears Adonai will be praised.



Proverbs 31:30



It shows that beauty and beauty are deception and apparent deception, and a good woman is the one who is praised by people for her good action



2_



The First Letter of Paul to the Corinthians: Chapter 11



6 For if a woman does not cover her head, she might as well have her hair cut off; but if it is a disgrace for a woman to have her hair cut off or her head shaved, then she should cover her head.





Here, a woman who prays with her hair uncovered

should cut her hair or shave her head



If we apply this, we will not find a Christian woman with her hair



The truth is that a woman should modestly cover her hair during prayer and when she leaves the house



3_

I also want the women to dress modestly, with decency and propriety, adorning themselves, not with elaborate hairstyles or gold or pearls or expensive clothes, 10 but with good deeds, appropriate for women who profess to worship God.



1 Timothy 2:9-15





The writer of the letter advises that women should appear in a decent and modest appearance



He covers the faults, and makes it clear that the true adornment of a woman is reason, modesty and sobriety





It is not the visible adornment, and after that the writer forbids the ornaments of all kinds



And adornment with clothes or hair braids, and he says in the end that this is what befits a believing woman



Taqiyya, where true adornment lies in fearing God and obeying His command





DR ZAKIR NAIK - MISCONCEPTIONS ABOUT ISLAM 7 - "HIJAAB - SUBJUGATES THE WOMEN" - PART 1
















DR ZAKIR NAIK - MISCONCEPTIONS ABOUT ISLAM 7 - "HIJAAB - SUBJUGATES THE WOMEN" -PART 2
















European women 100 years ago used to wear the hijab and the niqab


















A young man asks why the dress of Muslim women has not changed with the passage of time, like the rest of the religions || Amazing reply Dr. Zakir Naik


----------



## revol (May 18, 2022)

The Quran is not a book that the Prophet one day stepped out of his house, holding it under his arm proclaiming it to be sent by Allah. It was revealed to the Prophet by Allah through the Angel Gabriel over a long period of around 23 years. The verses were revealed based on the corresponding need and situations that arose facing the Muslim community at that time.



A very basic distinction is made between the parts of the Quran that were revealed in Mecca and those that were revealed in Medina. The parts in Mecca usually dealing the faith aspect of Islam like the Oneness of God, patience, mercy etc. While the Medina parts of the Quran deal more with laws and their implementation in the context of the Muslim state that was being established in Medina.



An easy and truthful answer of why the Quran is arranged as it is now would be that this is how Allah wanted it to be. Before his death, the Angel Gabriel visited the Prophet to go over the Quran and tell him to place which parts where and in what order.



As part of a long Hadith, we are told that the Prophet told his daughter Fatima this:



When he talked to me secretly the first time, he said that Gabriel used to review the Qur'an with him once every year. He added, 'But this year he reviewed it with me twice, and therefore I think that my time of death has approached. So, be afraid of Allah, and be patient, for I am the best predecessor for you (in the Hereafter).' Bukhari 6285











The first revelation of the Quran are the first 5 verses of Surah Alaq:



Recite in the name of your Lord who created -



Created man from a clinging substance.



Recite, and your Lord is the most Generous -



Who taught by the pen -



Taught man that which he knew not.



The second revelation of the Quran is considered to be the first 7 verses of the Surah Muzzammil



O you who wraps himself [in clothing],



Arise [to pray] the night, except for a little -



Half of it - or subtract from it a little



Or add to it, and recite the Qur'an with measured recitation.



Indeed, We will cast upon you a heavy word.



Indeed, the hours of the night are more effective for concurrence [of heart and tongue] and more suitable for words.



Indeed, for you by day is prolonged occupation.







we have in the Quran now is Surah Alaq:



Recite in the name of your Lord who created -



Created man from a clinging substance.



Recite, and your Lord is the most Generous -



Who taught by the pen -



Taught man that which he knew not.



No! [But] indeed, man transgresses



Because he sees himself self-sufficient.



Indeed, to your Lord is the return.



And so on.



The second portion of the Surah joins nicely with the first half and the flow of thoughts are much more smooth and cogent.



قصة جميلة ليهودية اعتنقت الإسلام | من اليهودية إلى الإسلام​









Oldest version of the Quran at the University of Birmingham - YouTube












Dr.Zakir Naik - Islam The Solution For Problems of Mankind (Full


----------



## revol (May 25, 2022)

Jesus is said to have performed was changing Water into Wine so obviously



There is no doubt that this is one of the fabricated and false legends attributed to this great prophet,

jesus



and it is not hidden from anyone about the ugliness and harms of alcohol that cannot be counted, and it was prohibited in all the heavenly religions.



Multiple sources acknowledge there is no evidence, other than questionable testimonies of second century authors, to suggest that the disciple John was the author of the Gospel of John.Perhaps the most convincing refutation is that the disciple John is believed to have died in or around 98 CE.However, the Gospel of John was written circa 110 CE. So whoever Luke (Paul’s companion), Mark (Peter’s secretary), and John (the unknown, but certainly not the long-dead one) were, we have no reason to believe any of the gospels were authored by Jesus’ disciples



Christ, peace be upon them, didnt drink alcohol



According to the correct verses of the Bible



But the other verses that refer to the prophets and Christ drank wine, these verses are invalid because these verses were invented and written by unknown writers,





God gradually prohibited alcohol for Muslims at first and then prohibited it completely



where is the sign of the fermentation of drink? This is a question they will never be able to answer.



The Prophet (may God bless him and grant him peace) did not drink an intoxicating or alcoholic drink, but a very useful drink.



in Quran



God forbids drinking alcohol





Even the verses of the Qur’an in which God means that He has blessed us with dates and grapes and others



We can eat it fresh without fermenting and spoiling



The Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, never drank alcohol before or after the prohibition of alcohol

The drink of the Prophet Muhammad was as follows



The Prophet Muhammad used to put raisins in water

until the taste of the water became sweet, then he drink it

And he didnt leave the drink until it ferments





Example

The drink that Muslims drink at breakfast in Ramadan, a Muslim puts dates or raisins in the water then drink it



عبد الرحيم غرين - إلى ماذا تؤدي البدع؟​










دموع الإيمان! ممكن أن أخبر زوجتي قبل أن أسلم؟ Speaker's corner​


















Alcohol and Pork prohibited in the Qur'an and the Bible - by Dr. Zakir Naik


----------



## revol (Jun 1, 2022)

The fact is there are 40,000 Christian sects. We can fill a football stadium with Christians, every one of them can have different beliefs. Every one of them calling themselves Christian. Every one of them having Different beliefs then you.

Can you not wrap your head around how insane this is?



How anyone can argue the Bible is not changed today is amazing honestly. Seriously, they literally continue to change it even today!



Consider the prophets, some who actually spoke to God, committing incest and worshiping idols.





“’How can you say, “We are wise, for we have the law of the LORD,” when actually the lying pen of the scribes has handled it falsely? (Jeremiah 8:8)







20,000 changes!!

Why do you chose to live in denial? What does the Bible say about bearing false witness?

we are at a point where Biblical scholars say the Bible is changed.









Indeed the Bible remains but how much of it is original? I can personally guarantee God did not give the Jews permission to lend on interest.



While whats in it that is original, how much of that is ignored? Such as 32 separate verses forbidding the consumption of pork?



I work with a trinitarian and he asked me yesterday why i don't eat pork. I told him because its a filthy animal that eats all manor of filth, even human waste. I should have just pointed him to his Bible.



How about all those verses where Jesus says he can do nothing but still you ascribe divinity to him?

90 Biblical verses refute your core beliefs Red. God is not the author of confusion.

Im not surprised . Go back to 300 AD and the council of Nicea declared the prophet Jesus to be god incarnate. Shouldering right up with other pagan, 3 in 1 faiths in the vicinity.



This was the day when the devil took the reigns.. So why would i be surprised that 1700 years later there are more then 2000 Bibles?



Wanna hear something interesting ? Did you know Jews are allowed to pray in a masjid... But are forbidden to pray in a church?



. Jews consider you pagan and thier prayers to the God of Abraham would not be accepted if offered in a church.



Facinating. Isnt it? Kinda like you with your Christmas tree while the Bible calls it futile.



People hear what they want to.



لماذا تركت الدين النصراني؟​










What is the difference between Islam and christianity asked to Dr. zakir naik....by Sahi centre












هل الفلسفة حرام؟ - محمد حجاب​










difference between Islam and Christian Dr Zakir Naik a debate


----------



## revol (Jun 8, 2022)

حمزة تزورتزس يفحم ملحد ويبين كذبه ما شاء الله Hamza Tzortzis exposes an Academic atheist lying​


























خدع إبليس 1 - عبد الرحيم غرين​​
















خدع إبليس 2 - عبد الرحيم غرين​​














اثبات وجود الله باختصار حمزة تزورتزس Proving God's existence briefly Hamza Tzortzis​


----------



## revol (Jun 16, 2022)

You've probably heard these rants before:



"Religion causes bloodshed!"

"Religion causes war!"





It's not religion, but the misinterpretation of religion that contributes to the social evils we see today.



True Religion can only serve as a source of peace. It doesn't cause society's problems, it cures them.



Nevertheless, in certain pockets of the world racism still lives. It exists as a modern evil - a mental disease caused by a corrupted mindset.





Its cure by the way is nothing new, in fact it's fourteen hundred years old.



Islamic tradition known as Hadith states that in his final sermon the Prophet Muhammad, Allah's Blessings and Peace be upon him, said:





"There is no superiority for an Arab over a non-Arab, nor for a non-Arab over an Arab. Neither is the white superior over the black, nor is the black superior over the white -- except by piety."







Oooh here's another one -





Volume 9, Book 89, Number 256:



Narrated Anas bin Malik:

Allah's Apostle said, "You should listen to and obey, your ruler even if he was an Ethiopian (black) slave whose head looks like a raisin."







Mohammed's opinion on black Ethiopians Prophet-



Volume 1, Book 11, Number 662:



Narrated Anas:

The Prophet said, "Listen and obey (your chief) even if an Ethiopian whose head is like a raisin were made your chief."






مناظرة الكاثوليكية أو الإسلام ج 1 | ش. عثمان بن فاروق في مواجهة منصرين​














مناظرة الكاثوليكية أو الإسلام ج 2 | ش. عثمان بن فاروق في مواجهة منصرين​​








مناظرة الكاثوليكية أو الإسلام ج 3 | ش. عثمان بن فاروق في مواجهة منصرين​














مناظرة الكاثوليكية أو الإسلام ج 4 | ش. عثمان بن فاروق في مواجهة منصرين​


----------



## revol (Jun 27, 2022)

Every religious person wears according to the rules of his religion and it is okay to follow respectful and modest fashion clothes, but violence is the result of ignorance, customs and traditions and moving away from the approach of God who created us and prepares for us what makes us happy

But scandalous and sexy clothes indicate a perverted society



I don't judge others



Humans need to follow God’s way to be morally committed



In all aspects of their lives, not just clothes, there are rules from God that humans abide by to guide them,

because everyone does what they like and claim that it is personal freedom and harm society





It is true that a person can have modest clothes and have bad manners, but this is an exception to the rule that nudity, and sexy clothes lead to the corruption of society



Human legislation is tainted by mistakes, desires, and whims, but God’s legislation is not tainted by error, because God is the creator of man and God knows what fixes his creation.







arrogance and envy pure waste of time. For this reason I am looking for the satisfaction of God, because we are not aimlessly on earth are placed. We have an agent and that is that we encourage the good and good acts, so we promised paradise our goal will obtain. We have a choice between good and evil.



Exactly common sense is the key point in our life. According to common sense, the most knowledgeable Individual about the creation would be its creator, for example: the producer of one car is the one that could answer all the questions related to this car its purpose, how to use it...





In our case, the Creator of Human being would be the appropriate one to determine what is good and what is bad for them. In order to fulfill this requirement, He sent different messenger and prophets (Peace be upon them) in order to teach people how to behave.

Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him



Talked about all religious and worldly matters



Because Islam

Constitution and approach to life






In eating and sleeping and praying, bathing and transactions between people and so on



Religion is not just a ritual only



Pray and then go out to lie and drinking alcohol and adultery



Like other religions






Allah gave you mind and heart

To use them to achieve benefit

Listen then decide carefully

You are free to choose

Because in the end

You will bear the result of your choice



alone



No one will share with you

I pray to allah to show you the truth

Before it's too late



شاب مكسيكي يعتنق الإسلام + 5 آخرين | ش.عثمان بن فاروق​













ما الذي يجعل الإسلام مختلفا عن الديانات الاخرى ؟ - شمسي ركن المتحدثين
















نساء

اوربا يرتدين الحجاب قبل مائة عام


----------



## revol (Jul 6, 2022)

Now







pilgrimage in Mecca and visit the grave of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him in Medina





One of the five pillars of Islam central to Muslim belief, Hajj is the pilgrimage to Mecca that every Muslim must make at least once in their lifetime if they are able; it is the most spiritual event that a Muslim experiences, observing rituals in the most sacred places in the Islamic world. Mecca is the birthplace of the Prophet Muhammad. The sanctuary there with the Ka‘ba is the holiest site in Islam. As such, it is a deeply spiritual destination for Muslims all over the world; it is the heart of Islam.

At the heart of the sanctuary at Mecca lies the Ka’ba, the cube-shaped building that Muslims believe was built by Abraham and his son Ishmael. It was in Mecca that the Prophet Muhammad received the first revelations in the early 7th century.



Therefore the city has long been viewed as a spiritual centre and the heart of Islam. The rituals involved with Hajj have remained unchanged since its beginning, and it continues to be a powerful religious undertaking which draws Muslims together from all over the world, irrespective of nationality or sect.





Even before Islam, Mecca was an important site of pilgrimage for the Arab tribes of north and central Arabia. Although they believed in many deities, they came once a year to worship Allah at Mecca. During this sacred month, violence was forbidden within Mecca and this allowed trade to flourish. As a result, Mecca became an important commercial centre. The revelation of Islam to the Prophet Muhammad (d. 632) restored the ancient religion of the One God to the Arab people and transformed Mecca into the holiest city in the Islamic world.







www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTJZXfaY54w









Dr Zakir Naik about Hajj e badal and Does stonning during hajj hurt shaitan?





www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjoQ5-mn2rU









بث مبهج للمسلمين الجدد وفيه يردون على أسئلتكم ويتحدثون عن صعوباتهم بعد النطق بالشهادة














مسيحيون سئموا من صراخ هذا المبشر - منصور في حوار مع مسيحيين



www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK-J7brmUTw



الشرطة تتجاهل طلب عدنان بإيقاف مضايقات مبشر مسيحي للمسلمين




www.youtube.com/watch?v=713Xm8QTinM



\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## revol (Jul 14, 2022)

Allah





"he"



This is a linguistic nature, and it does not contain any kind of prejudice towards a particular gender, and it should be believed that God is not described as masculine or feminine, but rather it is a linguistic necessity in dealing and explaining





God does not grieve, does not regret, does not eat, does not drink, does not sleep, does not marry, and does not have a wife or children



God is not like humans in their qualities

The Bible is a distortion of God's words and attributes



"There is nothing whatever like unto Him."

[Al-Qur’an 42:11]







Islam is not just another religion. It is the same message preached by Moses, Jesus and Abraham. Islam literally means ‘submission to God’ and it teaches us to have a direct relationship with God. It reminds us that since God created us, no one should be worshipped except God alone. It also teaches that God is nothing like a human being or like anything that we can imagine. The concept of God is summarized in the Quran as:



“Say, He is God, the One. God, the Absolute. He does not give birth, nor was He born, and there is nothing like Him.” (Quran 112:1-4)[4]





see here

Is God male or female? And why is he used in the Qur’an if he has no gender 

هل الله ذكر ام انثى؟ ولماذا يستخدم هو في القرآن ان لم يكن له جنس 












نصراني يدعي أن الكتاب المقدس ليس فيه تناقضات ففاجأه ش.عثمان بن فاروق​

















الله يندم؟! شمسي في حوار مع يهودي محترم الجزء الأول
















لماذا لا تؤمن بالنبي محمد؟ شمسي في حوار مع يهودي محترم الجزء الأخير


----------



## revol (Jul 22, 2022)

Luke 18:19 “Then a notable asked him,“ Good Teacher, what must I do to obtain eternal life? "" Why do you call me good? Jesus answered him. No one is good except God alone. "



Here I will quote what the Dictionary of the Bible says: (When the Bible attributes perfection to a person, as the revelation says about Job: "1 There was in the land of Uts a man who was Job called. This man was blameless and upright. He feared God and turned away from evil. "







it does not mean absolute perfection, like God



. And I say: Yes, when the book is attributed to Christ as being good, it is not for his perfection and his righteousness as God, but as a perfect man who walks in perfection.







: The conclusion

in itself is prohibited in the religion of Christianity by the text of Christ, peace be upon him, on that according to the Bible, where he says:



* Do not lean on your understanding, but with all your heart (Proverbs 3: 5-6).





Once the concrete in the brain is set, there is no changing it.

It's good that you are interested in facts, but of course as you know, regarding the literal Trinity, none exists. It is a supposition at best. It made Constantine happy.



there is none for the literal Trinity. It does not matter how adamant you become, how bored or irritated you become with those who try to point this out to you, the fact of the matter is that claiming G.d to be three parts of one is heretic.



the truth





Christ and the Holy Spirit are messengers of God

they have no authority except by God’s permission









God is only the Father

Christ is the Messenger of God

The Holy Spirit is an angel to transmit revelation to the prophets





There may have been an honest and open-hearted attempt to understand the relationship of Jesus to G.d, but it's not expressed in the Bible as a literal Trinity, nor does it make any sense to have a three part G.d. Seeing as we are only interested in facts, the Catholic version of the Trinity is clearly a dogma.



The only harm I see in this erroneous belief is that it puts Jesus in the Godhead as a permanent fixture and enables Christians to claim a unique state for Jesus as being both His own Father and the Son of Himself and thus they become the only true religion in a world in which everybody got an equal share of the word of G.d. If not then you are declaring G.d to be a prejudiced, unjust G.d by abandoning everybody but the Jews. I'm not sure how anybody can make sense of that, but they try to and at the end of the day that's what religious beliefs tend to do.



It's not so much as knowing more, it's seeing how plainly they went wrong in establishing a literal Trinity all those years ago





شاب أمريكي في حوار رائع مع الشيخ عثمان يتفق معه أن الإسلام منطقي وعقلاني​











أمريكيون معجبون بوحدانية الله الإسلام في حوار مع الشيخ عثمان​












أمريكي صار داعية بعد اعتناقه الإسلام بأسبوعين فقط​


----------



## revol (Aug 1, 2022)

Hijrah from Mecca to Madinah

order allah

to the Prophet Muhammad

Peace be upon him






because Quraish hurt the Prophet and the Muslims



The significance of Hijrah (the migration of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) to Madinah) is not limited to the Islamic history or to the Muslims. The Hijrah not only reshaped - socially and politically - the Arab Peninsula, but also had its impact on worldwide civilizations.



Throughout the history of Islam, the migration was a transitional line between the two major eras, regarding to the message of Islam; the era of Makkah and the era of Madinah. In its essence, this signified a transition from one phase to another, as follows:





Transition from the position of weakness, where the non-believers of Makkah — particularly the people of Quraish — humiliated, tortured and killed Muslims, to the position of strength. This is where Muslims were allowed to defend themselves and were able to defeat their adversaries.



Transition form spreading Islam through individual Da'wah (inviting others to Islam) to the spreading of Islam through institutionalized Da'wah, initiated by the state.



Transition from a position where Muslims represented a small group of people, surrounded by enemies and threatened by death, to the position of a regional power with a strong central leadership. This was one that was surrounded by a large number of followers and allies.






Transition of Da'wah from regionalism, in which the focus was only on Quraish and the tribes surrounding Makkah, to the phase of universalism. This is where the Muslim State began reaching out to Persia, Egypt, and the Byzantine Empire.



Transition from being a simple Islamic group of believers, to being the Islamic Ummah (nation). This is which was an organized Islamic state, with a central leadership and other organizations.





Transition, which is most significantly for early Muslims, to the phase in which Islam was not only the act of worship, but a way of life. This was encompassing (surrounding) politics, economy, social interactions and every other aspect of life. This was the first time when Islam was looked upon as a comprehensive religion.



This contrast between the two periods is clearly noticeable in the Qur’anic discourse. Muslim scholars describe the part of Qur’an that was revealed in Makkah as the Makkan Qur’an, and that which was revealed in Madinah as the Madini Qur’an.






Although both parts are intermingled in the Qur’an and constitute one divine script, the discourse of both parts is clearly distinguishable. Whereas the part revealed in Makkah concentrated on Tawheed (the Oneness of Allah/monotheism), the part revealed in Madinah covered rules regarding Islamic life in general.



There is no doubt whatsoever that the migration of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) to Madinah was the crucial event, which established the Islamic civilization. This was a civilization that thrived for many centuries.





Hijrah, the turning point in Islamic history



Hijrah, no doubt, kindled the light of hope in the hearts of the early Muslims who set a shinning example for all Muslims, in every generation, to emulate.



Hijrah, in essence, is a process of transfer to a better situation. It is not meant to find a comfortable place where one would relax and stop endeavor (attempt). Rather, it is a search for an environment more favorable to continuous and constructive effort. Immediately after reaching Madinah, the Prophet undertook an all-embracing process to establish a faithful and strong society. This is a significant aspect and important lesson to learn from Hijrah.




In the Glorious Qur'an, Allah, Most High, says, "Those who believe, and migrate and strive in Allah’s cause, with their goods and their persons, have the highest rank in the sight of Allah: they are indeed the successful people. Their Lord does give them glad tidings of a Mercy from Himself, of His good pleasure, and of Gardens where enduring pleasure will be theirs: They will dwell therein forever. Verily in Allah’s presence is a reward, the greatest (of all)." (Al-Tawbah 9: 20-22)



Our religious calendar is the Hijri calendar. It is important for us to keep in mind the meaning and significance of Hijrah.




Hijrah was one of the most important events in the history of Islam. It is for this reason `Umar (may Allah be pleased with him) adopted Hijrah date to calculate years. Muslims chose Hijrah as the focal point to reckon their chronology. In physical terms, Hijrah was a journey between two cities about 200 miles apart, but in its grand significance it marked the beginning of an era, a civilization, a culture and a history for the whole mankind. Islam progressed not only from the physical Hijrah, but because Muslims took Hijrah seriously in all its aspects and dimensions.




When the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) made the Hijrah from Makkah to Madinah, he did not just transfer his residence or took shelter in another city, but as soon as he arrived in Madinah he began the transformation of that city in every aspect.



It is important for us to study and reflect on the things that he did in Madinah. There are many lessons for us in that history and we can learn many things for our life.



1. Masjid (Mosque): The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) first established a Masjid for the worship of Allah. He himself worked in carrying the stones and building that small, humble but most powerful structure. This was the beginning, but soon other Masajid (mosques) were established in Madinah.





2. Madrasah (Islamic school and educational institution for the community):. The first school under the supervision of the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) was the school of Suffah. Later many other schools were opened. According to Maulana Shibli Numani, there were nine schools opened in Madinah alone in the time of the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him).



3. Mu'akhah: He established brotherly relations between the Muhajirun (Muslims who migrated from Makkah) and the Ansar (residents of Madinah who helped the Prophet and his Companions). Masjid and Madrasah were not enough; what was also important was to have good relations between Muslims. They should have their brotherhood on the basis of faith, not on the basis of tribes as they used to have prior to Islam.





4. Intercommunity and Interfaith Relations: Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) also established good relations with other communities living in Madinah. There was a large Jewish community as well as some other Arab tribes who had not accepted Islam. The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) prepared a Mithaq (a covenant or a constitution) for relations between these communities.



5. Cleaning the City: Yathrib (previous name of Madinah) was a dirty city. When the Sahabah (Prophet's Companions) came from Makkah to Madinah, many of them got sick and did not like that city. The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) asked them to clean the city and remove its dirt and filth. `Aishah, may Allah be pleased with her, said: “We came to Madinah and it was the most polluted land of Allah. The water there was most stinking. (Al-Bukhari, 1756)






6. Water System in the City: The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) asked the Sahabah to dig wells in different parts of the city. It is mentioned that more than 50 wells were opened in the city of Madinah and there was enough clean water for every one.



7. Agriculture and Gardening: The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) encouraged the Sahabah to cultivate the land and make gardens. He told them that any one who would cultivate any dead land, would own it. Many people started working and cultivating and soon there was enough food for every one.





8. Poverty Eradication: In a short period of time it happened that there were no poor people in Madinah. Every one had enough and the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) used to give gifts to coming delegations.



9. Safety, Security, Law and Order: Madinah became the safest city in the world. There were very few incidents of theft, rape, drunkenness or murder and they were immediately taken care of.



In short, Hijrah teaches us that wherever Muslims go, they should bring goodness to that land. Muslims should work for both moral and material goodness of the society.



Hijrah is obligatory



Hijrah is obligatory on Muslims if they are unable to practice their religion in the country they are living in, and if they are facing serious persecutions and find themselves unable to overcome them. In such cases, if they are faced with the choice of renouncing their religion or going to a place where they can readily practice it, they are obligated to emigrate.



However, hijrah should not be an option to consider if what we said is not the case, as Muslims are ordered to struggle to establish their faith wherever they live. The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) said: "Jihad (struggle in the path of Allah to establish His religion) is an ongoing duty until the Day of Resurrection."





There is no hijrah from Makkah to Madinah or anywhere else after Makkah surrendered to the laws of Islam.



As far as emigration for economic reasons is concerned, it will be reckoned accordingly. The Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) said: "Actions are judged by intentions and everyone will be judged according to his intention. So whoever emigrates for the sake of Allah and His Messenger, his hijrah will be reckoned as done for Allah and His Messenger. But whoever emigrates for worldly reasons or marrying a woman, his hijrah will be reckoned accordingly."





Having said this, the economic emigrants living in the West can, however, transform their hijrah into an act of `Ibadah (worship) if they change the intention and dedicate themselves to be ambassadors of Islam in their new home.





اين الاموات؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik​















سؤال خطير تحرمون الاختلاط وهو في مكة ذاكر نايك ابداع بالرد​


















Hijra of the Prophet Muhammad SAWS By Sheikh Shady Alsuleiman​











Al-Hijrah: A migration that changed history | VRIC Conversations


----------



## revol (Aug 10, 2022)

منصر سابق معجب بالشيخ عثمان جاء مع ابنه ليتعلم منه | حوار رائع​




















مخطوطة قرآنية عمرها أكثر من 1400 عاماً تثبت حفظ القرآن​​
















لماذا يسمح الإله بالمعاناة والابتلاءات في العالم؟ | زوار يسألون الشيخ عثمان​


----------



## revol (Aug 20, 2022)

John 8:58 is perhaps one of the best verses to disprove the deity of Christ, most Christians simply fail to see the problems with utilizing such a verse and in this article I’d like to demonstrate just how useful the “I AM” statement attributed to Christ is. Let’s first take a look at the verses in question:



God said to Moses, “I am who I am. This is what you are to say to the israelites: ‘I am has sent me to you.’” – Exodus 3:14.



“Very truly I tell you,” Jesus answered, “before Abraham was born, I am!” – John 8:58.



There is something very important to note, we must ask, who is God in Exodus 3:14? The Hebrew from the Westminster Leningrad Codex references God as Elohiym, see here. According to Christian belief, Elohiym can either refer to the Father (God) or the Godhead (all three persons of the Trinity). If Christ is claiming to be the Elohiym of Exodus 3:14 then there exists a major problem.



Problem 1:



Elohiym consists of the Father, Son and the Holy Spirit of one substance, united by the Godhead. If Christ is claiming to be this Elohiym (the united Three Persons), then he is claiming to be the Father as well as the Holy Spirit. According to Trinitarian dogma, the Son is not the Father or the Spirit. In other words, if Christ is claiming to be the Elohiym (of Three Persons) then he is effectively breaking the rules of the Trinitarian dogma as the Son is claiming to be other persons in the Godhead.



Problem 2:



If the Elohiym of Exodus 3:14 is the Father alone, then Christ who is the Son is claiming to be the Father and according to Christian Trinitarian belief, the Son is not the Father. Therefore if the Christian is claiming Christ to be Elohiym – the Father, then the Christian is admitting that the Trinity in this case is a false teaching or that Christ did not believe in the Trinity that they appeal to.



Problem 3:



The Fallacy of False Equivocation.



Jack is a boy.

James is a boy.

Jack is James.



Obviously Jack is not James.



Orange is a fruit.

Apple is a fruit.

Oranges are Apples.



Obviously Oranges are not Apples.



God says I am.

Jesus says I am.

God is Jesus.



Clearly we can see that this is the fallacy of false equivocation.



Problem 4:



The Christian claims that while the Son cannot claim to be the Father or the Spirit, the Son can claim to be God. For explanation purposes, let’s use a common learning aid which Christians use to explain this reasoning:



cc-2014-trinity-diagram



However, this makes it worse for the Christian. Consider the following examples:



You cannot say that John is an employee in the company, but you can say that John works for the company.

You cannot say that Shem and Ham are brothers, but you can say that they have the same mother and father.

You cannot say that a banana is a fruit, but you can say that the banana belongs in the fruit basket.



Similarly:



You cannot say that the Son is the Father or the Spirit, but you can say that the Son is the Father, Son and Spirit.



It’s a contradictory claim. The Son is not the Father or the Spirit, yet they believe the Son is the Father and the Spirit unified. Allow the Christian to ponder on this logic and see where it leads them, aid their thinking process by using the other examples provided above.



Conclusion:



The Christian cannot appeal to John 8:58 without disproving the doctrine of the Trinity by means of demonstrating that Christ himself did not know he could not claim to be the other persons of the Godhead. We can also demonstrate that they are applying faulty reasoning in their argumentation and thus can quickly disarm their frivolous claims.



ملحد لا يعرف الفرق بين الاخلاق الموضوعية والذاتية - شمسي​










مؤثر!! داعية معتنق يدعو للإسلام برغم وفاة أمه قبل دقائق​












رأى ملصقاً تُشوه فيه سمعة الشيخ عثمان ثم سأل عنه فاعتنق الإسلام​


----------



## revol (Aug 29, 2022)

we still lack a lot of knowledge about the long-term success rates of xenotransplants and potential future complications that might arise for the patient.



exmple

chimpanzees as the donor animals, due to their close evolutionary relationship with humans.




Although 12 of his 13 chimpanzee-to-human transplants resulted in either organ rejection or infectious complications within 2 months, one patient of Reemtsma continued to live and work in good health for 9 months, before dying suddenly from acute electrolyte disturbance.






There are two Islamic rules to justify xenotransplantation in life-saving situations. The first is that “necessities allow prohibitions,” while the second indicates that “necessities are estimated according to the need.”



When there is a need and all other possible solutions have been exhausted, then – from a medical ethics point of view - it is justifiable and acceptable to prevent harm and preserve life through such a procedure using a pig’s organs.




An example of “necessities permit prohibitions” is the permission of abortion within a specific timeframe and when the pregnancy threatens the mother’s life.



In short, Islamic ruling deems strict prohibition of eating the animal, but not for other potential needs.



\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\



all religions are leading humanity towards best practice.



Jesus came to fulfil the law because his religion is deeply founded on OT teachings and I was pointing out that throwing out some OT teachings and keeping others seems a bit hit and miss.




example

Psalm 147:19/20 is from the OT and is speaking about the special relationship of Israel and the protective laws that God has made special for them. This has nothing to do with the abrogation of dietary laws in the Christian era which is still an Israeli religion. The fact that the Western world began to follow Christianity means nothing. It is an Israeli religion.







Now if we take the point of your post at face value then all laws from the OT were overturned by Christ, not just the ones that don't suit you, except that in Matthew 5:17-18, Jesus says, "Do not think that I have come to abolish the law or the prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfil them."




So now we have a problem, , no more pork on your fork.



The other problem this raises is that the OT and the NT are entirely different religions and Christians should be governed only by the NT, but the foundations of your religion are built on the teachings of the OT,



شاب أمريكي يفاجئ شمسي ويعتنق الإسلام! أدعو له، #لندن​
​​​














لماذا يستحلّ المسيحيون كل الطعام برغم تحريم بعض الطعام عليهم؟ - حوار حمزة مع مسيحي



Why do Christians make all food lawful even though some food is forbidden to them? Hamza's dialogue with a Christian













لماذا ناقض بولس التلاميذ في قوانين الطعام والشريعة؟



Why did Paul contradict the disciples in the laws of food and the law?


----------



## revol (Sep 7, 2022)

God does not bind himself in the templeBecause Christ indicated the place of God in heaven



In fact, the Bible states that God has a specific dwelling place, which is the heavens.





A prayer for King Solomon in which he says:



“43 then hear from heaven, your dwelling place. Do whatever the foreigner asks of you, so that all the peoples of the earth may know your name and fear you, as do your own people Israel, and may know that this house I have built bears your Name.

1 Kings 8:43





When Jesus Christ taught his disciples how to pray,

'Our Father in heaven, may your name be kept holy.

Matthew 6:9





After Christ’s resurrection, he ascended “to heaven itself, now to appear before God,” the Bible states.—Hebrews 9:24.



24 For Christ did not enter a sanctuary made with human hands that was only a copy of the true one; he entered heaven itself, now to appear for us in God’s presence.



so



Matthew 28



19

Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in [1] the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit,



Matthew 28:19



fake text

It does not exist in ancient Greek manuscripts before the 16th century

Consequently, this text has been omitted from most recent translations and editions in most languages of the world.









Second: We find that all the apostles and disciples of Christ, including Peter, the beloved of Christ...and Paul, who claimed without proof to be the messenger of Christ to the Gentiles...as well as the authors of the Gospel and all their testimonies... We see that they were not all baptized in the name of the Father, of the Son and of the Holy Spirit.





Did they violate the teachings of Christ or did they ignore it?









It doesn’t make sense that God sends countless Prophets like Noah, Abraham and Moses to tell people to believe in one God, and then suddenly sends a radically different message of the Trinity which contradicts his previous Prophets teachings. It is clear that the sect of Christianity who believed Jesus to be a human Prophet and nothing more, were following the true teachings of Jesus. This is because their concept of God is the same as that which was taught by the Prophets in the Old Testament.





He answered, “I was sent only to the lost sheep of Israel.”



Matthew 15:24 ►



Jesus' words are crucial in this text because as God's messenger, his mission is limited to the lost sheep of the people of Israel.







سيدة بريطانية تفاجئ الجميع وتقول انا احب الشريعة - الجزء الأول​
















زائر غير مسلم أراد التبرع بالمال للشيخ عثمان ففاجأه بالرد​
















زائر يتعجب من توزيع الشيخ عثمان لمصاحف وكتيّبات بدون مقابل​


----------



## revol (Sep 17, 2022)

شاب أمريكي في حوار رائع مع الشيخ عثمان يتفق معه أن الإسلام منطقي وعقلاني​














أنا أحب الإسلام وسعيدة، بريطانية محترمة وعلي دعوة​










العدل ما بين الإسلام والمسيحية | عثمان بن فاروق​


----------



## revol (Oct 7, 2022)

Life lit up with the birth of the Prophet Muhammad,peace be upon him



There is no difference of opinion among the scholars concerning the fact that our Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) is superior to all of his fellow-Prophets (peace be upon them). That is clear from the evidence of the Qur’aan and Sunnah, such as the following:







1 – He (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) will attain the station of praise and glory (maqaam Mahmoud) on the Day of Resurrection. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):



“And in some parts of the night (also) offer the Salaah (prayer) with it (i.e. recite the Qur’aan in the prayer) as an additional prayer (Tahajjud optional prayer ____ Nawaafil) for you (O Muhammad). It may be that your Lord will raise you to Maqaam Mahmoud (a station of praise and glory, i.e., the honour of intercession on the Day of Resurrection)”[al-Isra’ 17:79]







This refers to his intercession on the Day of Resurrection asking that judgement be passed among all of creation. That will happen after they have been gathered and stood for so long, and there befalls the people that which will befall them. The people will go to the Prophets and each one will excuse himself from interceding for them, until they come to our Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him). He will go to his Lord and fall prostrate before Him, and he will ask to intercede for the people and it will be granted to him. It is called al-maqaam al-mahmoud (a station of praise and glory) because all of creation will praise Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) for that status, because his intercession will be a cause of their suffering in the lengthy standing coming to an end.







It was narrated that Ibn ‘Umar (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: “On the Day of Resurrection the people will come on their knees, each nation following its Prophet, saying, ‘O So and so, intercede! O So and so, intercede!’ until intercession comes to the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him). On that day Allaah will raise him to the station of praise and glory.” Narrated by al-Bukhaari (4441).







2 – He was given conciseness of speech, was supported with fear cast into the hearts of his enemies, war booty was permitted to him, the earth was made a place of prostration and a means of purification for him, the line of Prophets ended with him and he will be granted intercession.







Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):



“Muhammad is not the father of any of your men, but he is the Messenger of Allaah and the last (end) of the Prophets. And Allaah is Ever All‑Aware of everything”[al-Ahzaab 33:40]







“Blessed be He Who sent down the criterion (of right and wrong, i.e. this Qur’aan) to His slave (Muhammad) that he may be a warner to the ‘Aalameen (mankind and jinn)”[al-Furqaan 25:1]







It was narrated that Jaabir ibn ‘Abd-Allaah said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “I have been given five things that were not given to any of the Prophets before me: I have been supported with fear (cast into the hearts of my enemies) for a distance of one month’s travel; the earth has been made a place of prostration and a means of purification for me, so when the time of prayer comes for any man among my ummah, let him pray; war booty has been permitted for me; a Prophet would be sent only to his own people, but I have been sent to all of mankind; and I have been given the power of intercession.” Narrated by al-Bukhaari (427) and Muslim (421).







It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah that the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “I have been favoured over the other Prophets in six ways: I have been given the gift of concise speech; I have been supported with fear; booty has been made permissible for me; the earth has been made a means of purification and a place of prostration for me; I have been sent to all of mankind; and the (line of) Prophets ends with me.” Narrated by Muslim (523).









3 – He (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) will be the first one among the Messengers who will be permitted to cross the Siraat.



Al-Bukhaari (773) narrated a lengthy hadeeth from Abu Hurayrah, in which the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “I will be the first one among the Messengers who will cross with his ummah.”







4 – He will be the first one for whom the grave will be opened, the first to intercede and the first whose intercession will be accepted.







It was narrated that Abu Hurayrah said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “I will be the leader of the sons of Adam on the Day of Resurrection, the first one for whom the grave is opened, the first one to intercede and the first one whose intercession will be accepted.” Narrated by Muslim (2278).







5 – Allaah, may He be exalted, forgave him (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) all his sins, past and future.



Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):



“Verily, We have given you (O Muhammad) a manifest victory. That Allaah may forgive you your sins of the past and the future, and complete His Favour on you, and guide you on the Straight Path”[al-Fath 48:1-2]









6 – He was called as a Prophet and Messenger



Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):



“O Prophet (Muhammad)! Verily, We have sent you as witness, and a bearer of glad tidings, and a warner”[al-Ahzaab 33:45]



“O Messenger (Muhammad)! Proclaim (the Message) which has been sent down to you from your Lord. And if you do not, then you have not conveyed His Message. Allaah will protect you from mankind. Verily, Allaah guides not the people who disbelieve”[al-Maa’idah 5:67]



His fellow Prophets were called by their names only.



7 – Allaah commanded His Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) to follow the guidance of the Prophets, peace be upon them.



Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning):



“They are those whom Allaah had guided. So follow their guidance”[al-An’aam 6:90]






Shaykh ‘Abd al-Rahmaan al-Sa’di (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: This means: Walk, O noble Messenger, behind these good Prophets, and follow their way. He (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) obeyed the command and followed the guidance of the Messengers who came before him, thus acquiring all the qualities of perfection that they had which made him superior to all of creation. Thus he is the leader of the Messengers and the imam of the pious. May the blessing and peace of Allaah be upon them all.



From this evidence the Sahaabah understood that the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) was the best of all the Messengers. Tafseer al-Sa’di (p. 263).







دعوة جميلة للشابة بريطانية من قبل شمسي​
















نصرانيان محترمان يسألان عن الإٍسلام ينبهران بكلام محمد علي ج1​

















نصرانيان محترمان يسألان عن الإٍسلام ينبهران بكلام محمد علي ج2​


----------



## revol (Oct 19, 2022)

*He said





How can Muslims believe that Allah gave the Quran to Muhammad, as nobody saw it? He could have made up everything by himself.



Thanks for the question.



I’ll prove that Quran was given by Allah and Muhammad (PBUH) didn’t make it Himself.





Logic 1. If Muhammad (PBUH) had written the holy Quran, then He would have praised Him in everywhere in the book. Since Allah gave the holy book, you see that all the praises are Allah’s. Only the true lord can praise Himself in such a way.





Logic 2. If Muhammad (PBUH) had written the Quran, then He wouldn’t have been mentioned in such a helpless way. Yes, in many verses of Quran, you’ll see that Muhammad (PBUH) is presented as a mere creation of Allah. As for example, sura Duha is enough to understand this. Sura Qasas and many other suras reveal that all the power is in Allah’s hands.





Logic 3. If Muhammad (PBUH) had written the Quran, then He would have called people to worship Him, not Allah.





Logic 4. If Muhammad (PBUH) had written the Quran, then He couldn't have been able to mention a lot of things that were unknown to people till that time.





Logic 5. If Muhammad (PBUH) had written the Quran, then He would have been engaged in thinking and writing the book almost all of His lifetime.





Logic 6. If Muhammad (PBUH) had written the Quran, then the literature and the tone that were used in the verses of Quran would be similar to the authentic hadith of Him.





Logic 7. If Muhammad (PBUH) had written the Quran, then He wouldn’t have been able to mention a lot of things regarding the future that are now being proven one by one with the advancement of modern technology.





Logic 8. If Muhammad (PBUH) had written the Quran, then His name were presented in the book most of the times than those of other prophets. In fact, the name Moses was mentioned more than Muhammad.





All the revelations on all the prophets were more or less like this. And nobody saw a thing doesn’t mean that it’s not true.



If I hit you with a stone and there comes no scar on your body, will you argue that the hitting wasn’t true. Your pain will reveal that you were hit with something.



The same way, at the time of the revelation of the first verse of Quran, the angel, Gabriel had hugged our prophet very strongly that everybody could see that He was shocked with something.



And everybody knows the aftermath of that - the holy Quran.



So, nobody should be fooled by the unwise concepts like Quran was written by Muhammad (PBUH).



No creature can create a magnificent thing like Quran and Allah challenges that in the book too.





Finally, If Muhammad (PBUH) had written the Quran, then He wouldn’t have written a verse to challenge that nobody could create a single verse of Quran because of the suspicion that somebody may be able to do so.





And here’s not the end. If you justify the Quran with adequate knowledge, then you’ll see that it’s impossible to create a book like Quran. It’s intact and will be as it was forever because Allah Himself has taken the responsibility of doing so.

*​
اِعتنقوا الإسلام بعد مناظرة الشيخ عثمان مع المنصر المصري​* 








*
​
الاستنجاء هو السجود ! يدعي أنه مسلم ففضحه ش.عثمان بن فاروق​* 








*​

ابنتي أسلمت وتزوجت مسلم، عقبال لك​* 







*​


----------



## revol (Oct 31, 2022)

*Many parts of the Bible have been distorted by unknown writers



The Bible, as I said, is distorted when it describes the prophets and Christ drinking wine and behaving without their minds. This is a mistake.



Because the prophets communicate the word of God to the people, so would God send a drunken prophet who does not know what to say?



Muslims respect the prophets and defend their honor and dignity, especially the Prophet Christ,



The prophets are innocent of spreading corruption on earth because they are the most honorable people and God's messengers on earth 








The souls of the prophets in the Paradise, and with them are the souls of the martyrs and the righteous who died from our nation and previous nations as well. As for the bodies, they are all on earth, including the bodies of the prophets, 



And that the first person to enter Paradise will be blessed with his soul and body, our Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him,



Jesus, peace be upon him, (with his body and soul) is in one of the seven heavens, not in the Paradise







The miracles of Christ in his time, only

 God gave the miracles to Christ



 like healing people 



But now Christ does not heal nor save anyone



Just personal experiences that don't matter





Many will say to me on that day, ‘Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in your name and in your name drive out demons and in your name perform many miracles?’23 Then I will tell them plainly, ‘I never knew you. Away from me, you evildoers!’’





Matthew 7.



"And this is life eternal, that they might know THEE, the ONLY true God and Jesus Christ whom THOU hast sent", I HEARD, YOU are the ONLY TRUE God and I am HIS messenger!!! THIS was the mission of Jesus on this earth, to call HIS people to the worship of the ONLY true God and to show HIS people that THEIR God sent him with wonders, signs and miracles to prove that he was indeed sent as a messenger TO them!!! This has been the way of the Creator, to send MEN with signs and wonders as their bona fides, to prove who they are, so that the people believe! 







You prefer and believe the parts of the Bible that say Jesus drank corrupting wine both in the Passover Feast and the Last Supper, and you believe the people who describe him as a drunkard



That's your business



The correct verses that forbid wine in the Bible are clear, so why leave them and go to the questionable verses?



The Qur’an is the final revelation that corrects the previous books and clarifies the correct parts in them that suit the interests of the people



The Qur’an forbids drinking alcohol, fornication, usury, gambling, drugs, and forbidden relationships, and calls for the worship of the One God, not idolatry or human worship.



Islam protects humanity from dangers that modern systems and other religions have failed to treat





Islam succeeded in solving these problems. Once a person embraces Islam, he refrains from these things that harm him and harm society



Therefore, Islam is worth studying now




*

لماذا لا تقبلو الزواج من الشواذ فجأها الرد​* 













*

أبي يحبني ولكنه يكره ديني​* 










*

ازدواجية المعايير بين ضرب الزوجة وضرب العبيد | عثمان بن فاروق في حوار مع زوجين نصرانيين​* 














*


----------



## revol (Nov 9, 2022)

* 



*

أسئلة عن الإسلام تقود إلى الشهادة! | شمسي في ركن المتحدث​* 















*

الجزية ضريبة تمييزية لغير المسلمين | هاشم في حوار مسيحي متعجرف ركن المتحدثين | هايد بارك​* 

















*

التضحية البشرية هي السبيل الوحيد للمغفرة | هاشم في مواجهة مبشر مسيحي Speakers Corner | Hyde Park​* 













*


----------



## revol (Nov 16, 2022)

The Bible has been corrupted and destroyed by unknown writers



The correct verses in the Holy Bible are the ones that Muslims should consider because these verses represent the teachings of the Old and New Testaments in the time of Prophet Moses and Jesus, peace be upon them.



This is how obedience to God’s prophets is in the Bible and the Qur’an

Because their teachings are one through one God (the Father).



Very few true verses mentioned by the Prophet Jesus, peace be upon him, are consistent with the sayings of the previous prophets and Islam



But the Bible now is mostly incorrect



Christians are delusional and deceive themselves into believing things that simply cannot be true



25 And when you stand praying, if you hold anything against anyone, forgive them, so that your Father in heaven may forgive you your sins.”

Mk-11-25



34 Jesus said, “Father, forgive them, for they do not know what they are doing.”[a] And they divided up his clothes by casting lots.





Lk-23-34



Christ did not say, I forgive you, and you must ask forgiveness from the Father, and Christ taught the disciples and believers in his message to ask for forgiveness from the Father







You are as wrong as Peter



Christ described Peter as a demon,



Peter believed that Christ forgives sins



but Christ is not God to forgive sins



He said to him: 19 I will give you the keys of the kingdom of heaven; whatever you bind on earth will be[a] bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be loosed in heaven.”



Can a person forgive with a word, and the Lord of man is unable to do so?!



How do people's minds think?





هل مات عيسى من اجل خطايانا؟ الشيخ خالد ياسين










تناقضات واضحة في العهد الجديد: جدل مثير - رجل مسيحي مقابل الإمام عثمان بن فاروق














تناقضات الكتاب المقدس فى نسب المسيح فاروق عثمان

نصراني يدعي أن الكتاب المقدس ليس فيه تناقضات ففاجأه ش.عثمان بن فاروق








هل مات المسيح من أجل خطايانا؟ - د. لورنس براون


----------



## revol (Nov 23, 2022)

The Quran has been memorized

Because God saved the Quran from changing

The predicate is connected

And the writers of the Koran are known generation after generationThe Holy Qur’an was written directly

and hadith



From the mouth of the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him

so

The Quran was written by the Companions of the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him



And the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, was aliveThere were also known eyewitnesses

So

The original message is fully preserved until nowOn the contrary

The Bible was not recorded directly

But

After 300 years after the Prophet Jesus, peace be upon him



Bible verses are written down



Without trustworthy witnesses



Because they were not present at the time of Jesus, peace be upon himEven the Old Testament was written down

One thousand years after the death of the Prophet moses peace be upon him





Of course, the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, does not speak except by inspiration from God

God says in the Qur’an

Nor does he speak from [his own] inclination.

It is not but a revelation revealed,





Secondly, the Qur’an is something that no human being can write, modify or add to it



So far, no one has been able to produce anything close to the Qur'an in its beauty, style, meaning and prophecies.



The scientific evidence in the Qur’an makes it the most talked about book in the world of thought today.





The strongest evidence that the Quran is not (and will not be) distorted is that Allaah The Exalted challenged His creation to produce the likes of it; then He challenged them to produce ten chapters only and finally challenged them to produce even a single chapter. Today, this challenge remains open. If the Quran is fabricated, why can they not even produce a single chapter and defeat their enemy?





1,500-year-old Quran manuscript may be oldest known copy







Recently radiocarbon dated copy of the 7th century Quran at the University of Birmingham.A 1,500-year-old parchment may be one of the oldest known copies of the Qur'an, possibly dating back to a time that straddled the life of the Prophet Muhammad, according to researchers who recently dated the fragments of the manuscript.



The text was radiocarbon dated, which measured the age of organic materials from the find. Researchers at the University of Birmingham, UK, found that the sheets of parchment dated back to AD 568 and AD 645.

Susan Worrall, director of special collections at the University of Birmingham, said in a statement.

"Radiocarbon dating has delivered an exciting result, which contributes significantly to our understanding of the first written copies of the Quran",



The Prophet Muhammad is said to have lived between AD 570 and 632 and, according to Muslim tradition, he received the revelations that make up the Quran between AD 610 and 632.These sheets date back to the end of the 6th or the beginning of the 7th century. They were discovered in the library of the University of Birmingham where they had been kept for almost 100 years without anyone suspecting their age.





Oldest version of the Quran at the University of Birmingham - YouTube








عباس وحمزة يفندون ازدواجية المعايير لزائر - الجزء الأول​






عباس وحمزة يفندون ازدواجية المعايير لزائر - الجزء الثاني​



​عباس وحمزة يفندون ازدواجية المعايير لزائر - الجزء الثالث​



​عباس وحمزة يفندون ازدواجية المعايير لزائر - الجزء الرابع​​



​


----------



## revol (Nov 30, 2022)

* 

Your scholars criticize your Bible, not the Islamic mentality as you imagine



With historical evidence





It appears after the fall of the Bible and the scandal of its distortion



Christians began to say this is a spiritual book, this is a historical book, This is a book that I don't care about



It is surprising that they know their alleged Lord from this book



They cite the verses of this book on the crucifixion, redemption, and the Trinity, and consider it a reference to them despite its distortion



Even Christian theologians, academics and scholars examine the BibleThey proved its distortion scientifically and historically



And you follow Paul and not this teaching of Christ through your Bible

Paul's words in your Bible, 



Therefore, you cannot deny the existence of your book despite its distortion, because it is a reference to you





The Qur'an is not like the Bible





The Qur’an is God’s book, so no one dares to tamper with it



Muslims follow God's words and not their whims like other false religions



Islam is a correction of previous books and it is the last message to all mankind



It is necessary to believe in Islam because it is the religion of all the prophets to worship God (the Father) only



Because every prophet came to his people for a specific period and his message ended



Like Christ, He came for the lost sheep of Israel only







16 I have other sheep that are not of this sheep pen. I must bring them also. They too will listen to my voice, and there shall be one flock and one shepherd.

John 10:16



 the fact that Jesus was speaking to a Jewish audience.His ministry was confined to the sheep of Israel.







7 Then said Jesus unto them again, Verily, verily, I say unto you, I am the adoor of the sheep. 8 All that ever came before me aare thieves and robbers: but the sheep did not hear them.

John 10:7



 Moreover, if the thieves and robbers included earlier prophets, then surely Jesus would be speaking ill of Moses, Abraham and David and that just wouldn't make sense.







 It's more likely that Jesus was talking about contemporaries. Jesus wasn't the only "teacher" or miracle-working Jew around. There were others. He could have been calling these other teachers and miracle-workers "thieves and robbers."



If Jesus' audience were Jews, he may have been talking about non-Jews/Gentiles. 



 must acknowledge that there is one God and turn away from idolatry. Therefore, one way is to become a Muslim.



 The difference between Islam and Christianity is that Islam absolutely forbids paganism while Christianity permits "paganism" . Islam is strict. 



Christianity is liberal and lenient. 



Christianity now opposes the teachings of Jesus, the previous prophets, and the teachings of the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon them

It is permissible in Christianity to drink wine, usury, fornication, gambling and drugs







It is clear that the sect of Christianity who believed Jesus to be a human Prophet and nothing more, and Father is only God were following the true teachings of Jesus. This is because their concept of God is the same as that which was taught by the Prophets in the Old Testament.



Islam is not just another religion. It is the same message preached by Moses, Jesus and Abraham. Islam literally means ‘submission to God’ and it teaches us to have a direct relationship with God. It reminds us that since God created us, no one should be worshipped except God alone. It also teaches that God is nothing like a human being or like anything that we can imagine. The concept of God is summarized in the Quran as:



“Say, He is God, the One. God, the Absolute. He does not give birth, nor was He born, and there is nothing like Him.” (Quran 112:1-4)[4]



Becoming a Muslim is not turning your back to Jesus. Rather it’s going back to the original teachings of Jesus and obeying him.

*

مناظرة بين مسلم وملحد حول سن البلوغ والرشد​* 










*

نسوة يسألن ش.عثمان بن فاروق عن الإسلام​* 








*

أمريكية تسأل ش.عثمان: لماذا تقول دائماً عليه الصلاة والسلام كلما ذكرت اسم محمد؟​* 












*


----------



## revol (Dec 9, 2022)

مهم لكل مسلم !! ما الذي يمكننا فعله لنصرة أخواننا وأخواتنا في فلسطين؟​















*اسلمي! شمسي يدعو شابة بريطانية للإسلام لمدة نصف ساعة





*












إسهام الإسلام في الحضارة الغربية | ش.عثمان بن فاروق في حوار مع نصراني​


----------



## revol (Dec 16, 2022)

The mainstream Islamic view is as follows:



Angels = They always obey God and never disobey Him, because they are free of desires



Humans and Jinn = They have a free will and can decide whether to obey or disobey God and are therefore accountable for their deeds




Prophets [/ Messengers] of God (peace be upon them) = Humans who have been chosen by God [to deliver His message]; they obey God to the best of their abilities and do not knowingly disobey Him.




Satan = He's from the Jinn and due to his arrogance he decided to disobey God and animate others to follow his footsteps in disbelief and disobedience





As for the revelation of the Qur`an, then yes it was upon our noble Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) through Jibril (peace be upon him), who is one of the greatest of Angels in status and rank in the sight of the Almighty.




Jinn are basically spirits and they are of two kinds:
Good ones, who believe in God, and evil ones, who disbelieve in Him and are therefore devils.


As for evil being a creation of God: While we do believe that everything is created by God in general and that there is no Creator besides Him in reality, we also believe that He hasn't created things as inherently evil, rather He has given one the choice to do good or to do evil, but commanded good and forbidden evil.
This means that satan was not inherently evil, rather he chose the way of disobedience and disbelief.





القصة الحقيقية لتاريخ البشرية - عبد الرحيم غرين​












عبد الرحيم غرين يرد بقوة​











قصة اسلام عبدالرحيم جرين How I came to Islam​


----------



## revol (Dec 24, 2022)

Churches violate the commandments of Christ in their teachings, as well as the images, crosses and idols that are inside the churches











many Jews and Christians misinterpret the teachings of the Bible and continue to drive sheep to the slaughterhouse. However, if interpreted correctly and correctly understood, in the current Bible, God forbids drunkenness, immortality, usury, gambling, eating pork, worshiping man, and forbids considering JESUS as God











The doctrine of Christ was pure monotheism, then it began to seep into it from various beliefs - especially the pagan beliefs of the Roman world - which tinged it with the Trinity, so that common traditional Christianity is became Trinity Christianity.











But there still exists today an important and powerful sect among the famous Christian denominations; It is the sect of "Unitarians", and it has become a phenomenon today in the United States, and the saying of Christian Unitarians is summed up in: "There is no god but Allah - Christ is the Messenger of God







Then there is a fact that many of those affiliated with Christ, peace be upon him, overlook, which is that the Christian beliefs inspired by the New Testament meet radically with the old pagan beliefs.



The Trinity, the Incarnation, eternal sin, atonement with salvation, crucifixion, and redemption, the Nicene Creed, the Lord’s Supper (Holy Supper) and baptisms, and ecclesiastical sacraments...



Christians agree with the pagan nations in the history of celebrating the birth of Christ, peace be upon him.



Dani Vera said: “The worship of the cross is of pagan origin, as they used the cross in magic before Christianity, and these ideas impressed the pagan emperors to support the worshipers of the Trinity.”



God sent the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, to correct the previous books and to worship the one God (the Father) only, and that Jesus is the prophet of God, and this is his true nature like the rest of the prophets





جديد - تخيل انك ممرضة لحظة ولادة يسوع المسيح! - احمد ديدات Ahmed Deedat​








الكريسماع عيد وثني! هاشم في حوار مع مسيحية الجزء الأخير​










شمسي يرد على التهنئة بالكريسماس​​








. متى ولد المسيح عيسى عليه السلام ..مفاجاة ماذا قال الشيخ أحمد ديدات​














* 

*​
هل يمكن تهنئة المسيحيين بعيد الميلاد المجيد ( الكريسماس ) Can we say merry Christmas to Christians​


----------



## revol (Jan 4, 2023)

Prophet Muḥammad's personality was very simple, compassionate and loving towards others. This human aspect did not stem from his abstract human personality, but rather from the fact that he was a human being chosen by Allah to bear the responsibility of prophethood. Allah therefore purified him, taught him and sent him as a mercy to the world.




However, the human aspect of the Prophet – blessings and peace be upon him – is clearly observable in the various situations of his life. We find it in his behavior towards his family members. It has never been reported in Islamic traditions that he was violent towards his family. On the contrary, he devoted part of his time to the service of his family, helping them with the various domestic tasks. In addition, he allowed them to attend Fridays and feasts, and he even held running competitions with them.






The Messenger of Allah loved servants and workers, and treated them well. He recommended to his companions, and to Muslims in general, that they be benevolent towards servants and slaves.




The human aspect of the Prophet was not limited to his entourage, he behaved in the same way with his enemies and on the battlefields.


During his greatest victory, when the Prophet retook Makkah and his Quraysh enemies were defeated and surrendered to him, he entered it humbly, with his head bowed, without vengeance or bloodshed. He granted complete forgiveness to his enemies simply and unconditionally surrendering. Moreover, in his battles, the Prophet advised Muslims not to kill children, women and old people, in this connection, he recommended them thus: "Do not kill an old man, a young child or a woman ".






The tenderness of the Prophet was not limited to humans, but also extended to include animals who are unable to express their pain and needs. He urged his companions to be kind to animals, telling them the story of the man who took pity on a thirsty dog and presented it with water. So Allah forgave him and admitted him to paradise.





A careful examination of the life of the Prophet - blessings and peace be upon him - shows us that he suffered persecution and injustice in Mecca; however, he was not swayed by the cruelty he experienced, and he had no unbridled desire to seek revenge on those who wronged him.





Such is the personality of the Prophet peace be upon him – the human being who changed the face of the world, a simple, merciful and great personality.






هاشم ضد الكنيسة المسيحية/هاشم الجلاد يفحم مبشرين مسيحيين​













هاشم الجلاد/الإطاحة بالمبشرين المسيحيين/الجزء الثاني​​







شاب بريطاني يعتنق الإسلام بعدما اقتنع بحجج محمد علي​


----------

